# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Carla Connor (Alison King)

## Bubblegum

From The Daily Star

CRACKING Carla Connor will finally get her way with brother-in-law Liam in some of the steamiest Corrie scenes ever screened.

Viewers will see sultry Carla strip off in a hotel bathroom for a red-hot sex session with the 
factory boss.

Fans will glimpse her stepping into the shower after she leaves the bathroom door ajar so that lucky Liam can catch her reflection in the steamed-up mirror.

It is the climax of her mission to seduce him during a New Year business trip to Birmingham.

But he is thrown into complete turmoil by his sizzling hotel romp. 

Sneaky Carla knows that he is about to become a dad with his pregnant wife-to-be Maria Sutherland (Samia Smith, 25).

So the vixen, played by Alison King, 34, decides to book only one room for herself and Liam, later claiming it was a mistake.


When they get to their luxury suite, he showers first and is then taken aback by the seductive sight of Carla sprawled out on the bed in a silk dressing gown, sipping champagne from the mini-bar.

Determined not to misread the situation, he asks her what the sleeping arrangements are.

But Liam (Rob James-Collier, 31) is left in no doubt about her intentions when she tells him: âLetâs cross that bridge when we come to it â or not, as the case may be.â

Corrie executives believe that the torrid lust scenes that follow are the hottest in the soapâs 47-year history.

A Corrie insider revealed: âLiam and Carla have been simmering for each other for ages, and she sees their business trip as the perfect occasion to lure him between the sheets.â

âTheir passion has been building for months, and viewers have been desperate for them to get it on.

âThe scenes will be done in typical Street fashion, and viewers will see Carla drop her dressing-gown to give Liam a full glimpse of her body.

âThe episode includes a shower scene and will probably be the steamiest ever included in the show.â

OMG! what do u lot think?

----------

alvinsduckie (16-12-2007), bingojuls (20-12-2007), sam23 (15-01-2008), tammyy2j (12-12-2007)

----------


## CrazyLea

I think it sounds good  :Cheer: .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## samantha nixon

I think this sounds great, I like the way Liam and Carla are around each others its really good, Cant wait to see if they actually become a couple or just have an affair

----------


## Perdita

Shame Liam is cheating on Maria but it was inevitable that Carla and Liam were going to get together. I would prefer those two anyway but feel sorry for Maria.

----------


## hoppy_001

ohhh sounds oh so gd

----------


## Katy

Yay, Liam is so not right with LIam, i have been witing for him to tget it together with Carla.

----------


## CrazyLea

Haha did you mean Liam is so not right with Maria?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## magtart

I am bored of this already!  Come on Corrie how about some interesting storylines for a change (not the same old, same old stuff!)

----------


## tammyy2j

Am i the only person not interested in Carla/Liam romance i find them a boring couple as well as Liam/Maria.  :Thumbsdown:  

Liam was best with Leanne i doubt they will reunite because of Paul but she was the best love interest for him

----------


## inkyskin

but poor maria though!

Mind you,the fall out from it all should be good..Liam and carla will become the outcasts in the street....obviously paving the way for them to leave sometime in the future.

----------


## Abbie

Sounds good, but I really dont want them to be together and I really dont like Carla

----------


## Looby_Lou

It's about time cos they've been simmering for ages ... I feel bad for Maria though, I really like her

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Am i the only person not interested in Carla/Liam romance i find them a boring couple as well as Liam/Maria.


yes me too and on the whole I find the Connor family really boring aswell, Michelle just annoys me now. The Liam/Carla thing has been brewing for months so this hardly comes as a big surprise.

----------


## Abbie

I also find it very boring and hate the thought of them being together

----------


## #1 Eastender

i think that the guilt will eat away at liam and eventually he will tell maria the truth about hi and carla, he seems the kind of bloke to do that, however as much as i cant wait for this to happen, i must admit that i am fed up with all the affairs in corro at the moment, all their storyline revolve aroundf affaire...is their any1 left in the soap who's yet to sleep with somebody elses partner, oh yes sophie webster! judging on her familys's track record, it's only a matter of time. maybe she will get it on with jack duckworth and vera walks in on them, resulting in her death lol, thats wrong, ive got diturbing images in my head now lol.

----------


## Perdita

> i think that the guilt will eat away at liam and eventually he will tell maria the truth about hi and carla, he seems the kind of bloke to do that, however as much as i cant wait for this to happen, i must admit that i am fed up with all the affairs in corro at the moment, all their storyline revolve aroundf affaire...is their any1 left in the soap who's yet to sleep with somebody elses partner, oh yes sophie webster! judging on her familys's track record, it's only a matter of time. maybe she will get it on with jack duckworth and vera walks in on them, resulting in her death lol, thats wrong, ive got diturbing images in my head now lol.


You and me both.  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

> From The Daily Star
> 
> 
> 
> Fans will glimpse her stepping into the shower after she leaves the bathroom door ajar so that lucky Liam can catch her reflection in the steamed-up mirror.


Phew! Sounds good to me! Let's hope they put this episode on after the watershed...if you know what I mean! :Cheer:

----------


## bakedbean

I think it is one of the best storylines Coronation Street have done in a while. The Connors at the moment are the only reason i watch Corrie.

----------


## Perdita

I remember the actor who played Percy Sugden a long time ago left because Coronation Street became too raunchy for his liking. I wonder what he would make of the current story lines? :Ponder:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I remember the actor who played Percy Sugden a long time ago left because Coronation Street became too raunchy for his liking. I wonder what he would make of the current story lines?


Not a lot because Bill Waddington's dead.




> Phew! Sounds good to me! Let's hope they put this episode on after the watershed...if you know what I mean


!
After the scene with water in Jerry Mortons' shed?

----------


## hoppy_001

so do these two actually get together does anyone know??

----------


## Bubblegum

supposedly yes

----------


## TaintedLove

I never did like Carla, and saw this affair between her and Liam to be inevitable - even when Paul was still alive.
I feel so sorry for Maria. The trouble with her is that she is too gulliable - she needs to grow a backbone or she`ll be on her own forever. I don`t mean become tarty and hard faced like Carla, but for Maria to stand up for herself and let people know she`s not the pushover people like to think she is.
I`m so disgusted with Carla I can`t even bear to watch the scenes she`s in. Even knowing that Liam is to become a dad doesn`t stop her from getting what she wants - and to hell with anyone else who stands in her way.
I can`t wait til Audrey finds out about the affair and gives Carla the tongue lashing she deserves.
Thanks for letting me vent - I feel better now
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

hehe, lol.
Im gald someone else dislikes Carla as much as I do, I just cant stand her, Ive gotten to the point where her voice goes through me

----------


## tammyy2j

when does it happen?

----------


## Bubblegum

no idea when it happens

----------


## Perdita

I can't wait, I think Liam and Carla are a right sexy couple, I find Maria so boring. Liam should finish his relationship with Maria before getting together with Carla though.

----------


## kitty_uk

sounds  good  if  its  true. Maybe  after  hes  recovered  from  his   walk   lol

----------


## Perdita

I read somewhere that Carla might also be pregnant by Liam as Maria is. If this turns out to be true, it will be dramatic on Corrie.  :EEK!:

----------


## CrazyLea

*I think the soap shops should get new suppliers  Does no one ever use contraception .

I hope it doesn't happen personally.. as much as I like the Liam/Carla pairing... they'd be cute kids though . And god help Liam where Maria is concerned if it did turn out to be true. She won't be saving him at the LD.. she'll be pushing him*

----------


## Abbie

Hope it doesnt happen, I hate Carla so cant stand the Carla Liam thing

----------


## Chris_2k11

its all very boring if you ask me, ive got no interest in any of them  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CrazyLea

*I really like it. I don't know why. I think I'm a sucker for tv pairings... which you've probably noticed if you see me in other threads. I love the chemistry between Liam and Carla. It's so much better than the chemistry of Liam and Maria. It's cute I think. 

Thing with me though.. I love the build up to relationships.. like the will they, won't they.. but when the people actually get together I get bored of them.*

----------


## Perdita

> *I really like it. I don't know why. I think I'm a sucker for tv pairings... which you've probably noticed if you see me in other threads. I love the chemistry between Liam and Carla. It's so much better than the chemistry of Liam and Maria. It's cute I think. 
> 
> Thing with me though.. I love the build up to relationships.. like the will they, won't they.. but when the people actually get together I get bored of them.*


I am like that too, but I definitely like Liam and Carla together.  :Heart:

----------


## chance

I hope Liam sticks at it with maria,cant stand Carla,she's so sure of her self,i prefer maria,shes a nicer person and deserves a bit of luck.

----------

TaintedLove (11-01-2008)

----------


## lizann

I hope Carla isn't pregnant but it would be better to have her pregnant than Maria. If i remember didn't Carla not want kids.

I can't stand Liam with either Maria or Carla i liked him with Leanne but i can't see them reuniting.

So with Maria pregnant and if rumours are true with Carla and Rosie also, Corrie will be having a baby boom. I think Maria may lose the baby when she finds out about Liam and Carla.

----------


## CrazyLea

*



			
				I can't stand Liam with either Maria or Carla i liked him with Leanne but i can't see them reuniting.
			
		

Thank you. We were good together weren't we .*

----------


## TaintedLove

> I hope Liam sticks at it with maria,cant stand Carla,she's so sure of her self,i prefer maria,shes a nicer person and deserves a bit of luck.


I couldn`t agree more!!! I am detesting Carla more and more with each episode.

----------


## Abbie

> *I really like it. I don't know why. I think I'm a sucker for tv pairings... which you've probably noticed if you see me in other threads. I love the chemistry between Liam and Carla. It's so much better than the chemistry of Liam and Maria. It's cute I think. 
> 
> Thing with me though.. I love the build up to relationships.. like the will they, won't they.. but when the people actually get together I get bored of them.*


Im like that too, I love a good TV couple but at dont like Liam and Carla, I cant stand them
I prefered Liam and leanne

----------


## fareehab4ne1

Im not sure if Liam goes through with the wedding to Maria, seems like he will run away with Carla. I hope not Carla does not suit him

----------


## Abbie

> Im not sure if Liam goes through with the wedding to Maria, seems like he will run away with Carla. I hope not Carla does not suit him


He better not run away with Carla

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Im not sure if Liam goes through with the wedding to Maria, seems like he will run away with Carla. I hope not Carla does not suit him


run away where?

----------


## Abbie

Hmm well if Carla runs away, she can run far, far away and never come back  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fareehab4ne1

Just seems like they will elope or something

----------


## Bubblegum

doubt that carla gets up the duff.
actually i hope that she doesn't. you can't sleep with anyone in soap land and not end up pregnant!  :Lol:

----------


## TaintedLove

Or on the other side of the coin...try for babies for years and still can`t conceive.

----------


## Perdita

If Carla is pregnant, it might not be Liam who is the father of course, there is also Tony to be considered.  :Ponder:

----------


## 02ablake

Carla is not pregnent as her and liam dont sleep together, yay
maria and liam forvever

----------


## Abbie

> If Carla is pregnant, it might not be Liam who is the father of course, there is also Tony to be considered.


Yeah....I forgot about him
I just really stand Carla

----------


## Perdita

OVER on Corrie, Liam arrives back in Weatherfield and tells Carla that he and Maria are going to try for another baby! 

Furious, she gets her revenge by blackmailing him into selling his share of the factory. 

"Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned," laughs Rob James-Collier, who plays Liam. 

"Usually, Carla is like an ice queen, but she was hurt when Liam told her he was getting back with Maria. Forcing him to sell up is her way of getting back at him." 

Liam and Maria seem to be back on track when they return from their holiday at the start of the week. 

He even gets down on one knee to give his wife her wedding ring back * and they decide to try for another baby! 

When Liam tells Carla the news, she tells him she wants him out of her life * and that includes Underworld! 

She sets up a meeting between Liam and Tony, then tells Liam to offer to sell his share of the business or else she'll tell Maria that they slept together. 

Tony agrees to buy Liam out, but makes a paltry offer for his share. 

But Carla has Liam backed into a corner and he has no option but to shake hands on the deal. 

While Maria is livid when she hears about the sale from Carla, Liam feels as if he is a mere pawn in her game. 

"Liam loves the job," adds Rob. 

"He doesn't want to sell, but Carla makes damn sure he hasn't got a choice!" 

From The Sun


This is getting too stupid now, wish they thought about a different way to tell Maria that Liam has been cheating on her, I am sure she will find out in the end, but I suppose they are paving the stones for Liam's exit  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Yes, looks like it's all about Liam's exit.  But isn't Carla at all bothered about Tony finding out?

----------


## Perdita

I think Tony is the Sean of EE and likely to take over as the EVIL ONE from David Platt, he has this mad look in his eye  :Lol:  He is going to show himself a bully and I think Carla has had enough of being bullied, so she probably does not care about him finding out about Carla's fling wih Liam. I also think she still loves Liam, accepting Tony's proposal was just her way of getting at Liam.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I can see Carla biting of more than she can chew with Tony. Tony has a creepy past and I wouldn't be surprised to see Carla being used as a punch bag by Tony in the coming months.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Yes, Tony seems pretty evil and jealous too.  Not a good combination!

----------


## Perdita

GRIEF-STRICKEN Carla Connor calls off her wedding to the Street’s Tony Gordon next week as she mourns the loss of lover Liam. 

The murderous plans of twisted Tony (Gray O’Brien) backfire after he bumps off his love rival only for Carla (Alison King) to jilt him at the last minute. 

Distraught over her brother-in-law’s death, she tells Tony she can’t go through with the wedding. 

With Liam’s blood still fresh on his hands, Tony is desperate to marry Carla. 

He even calls the vicar to help persuade her to become his wife. 

The storyline is already a massive hit. Monday’s show pulled in a peak of 10.4million viewers. 

Viewers can see Tony finally bump off Liam, on Friday at 7.30pm on ITV1.

From The Sun

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im not looking forward to all the tears especially Michelle

----------


## Perdita

It is Maria's whining I am not looking forward to  :Sad:

----------


## BeckyBee

> It is Maria's whining I am not looking forward to


Ditto!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

> It is Maria's whining I am not looking forward to


*I can imagine it now..self distruct mode and feeling sorry for herself.  She will somehow manage to make it all about her.  Dreading it aswell lol*

----------


## tammyy2j

I really hope Tony dumps Carla 

I cant stand Carla i wish she was killed instead of Liam 

Poor Maria and Michelle i dont feel sorry for Carla at all

----------


## Abbie

> I really hope Tony dumps Carla 
> 
> I cant stand Carla i wish she was killed instead of Liam 
> 
> Poor Maria and Michelle i dont feel sorry for Carla at all


I feel exactly the same!

----------


## miccisy

I feel sorry for Maria. First of all she loses a baby, then her husband gets killed and then she will eventually find out that he was cheating on her with the slapper Carla. 

I really hope Carla gets her cummupance (sp??) for what she has done to that poor girl. TBH Liam wouldn't be dead if she wasn't around.

----------


## Abbie

> I really hope Carla gets her cummupance (sp??) for what she has done to that poor girl. TBH Liam wouldn't be dead if she wasn't around.


 :Cheer:  I agree I know that it was tony that killed him but still Carla has been pretty bad

----------


## Perdita

> I
> I really hope Carla gets her cummupance (sp??) for what she has done to that poor girl. TBH Liam wouldn't be dead if she wasn't around.


It takes two to tango and Liam certainly made advances to her, right up until the end. I think they made the better couple anyway as I can't stand Maria with her squeeky voice  :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

Isnt Carla leaving soon??

----------


## Katy

I think she is, i reckon the wedding or the not to be wedding will be the reason she goes on maternity leave. It would fit in well i think.

----------


## BeckyBee

> Originally Posted by miccisy
> 
> 
> I
> I really hope Carla gets her cummupance (sp??) for what she has done to that poor girl. TBH Liam wouldn't be dead if she wasn't around.
> 
> 
> It takes two to tango and Liam certainly made advances to her, right up until the end. I think they made the better couple anyway as I can't stand Maria with her squeeky voice


Couldn't agree more!!!! Liam & Carla were always the better couple, it's soap land the thing that killed Liam was the actor leaving, lol, but if you really want to blame someone, you could say that Carla & Liam not admitting their love killed him, not Carla. Carla gave him every chance for a life together months ago, but he choose Maria, then realised he'd made a mistake. There is no in between here people either like Liam / Carla or Liam / Maria, and anyone who likes the second couple are always gong to blame Carla for Liam's death. 

I'm personally waiting for the day when Carla find's out Tony arranged Liam's murder, because out of the 2 women who loved him (and yes there was 2 of them) i believe Carla will make Tony's life a living hell to get revenge.

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by miccisy
> ...



Totally agree with you. Hell has no fury like a woman scorned. Tony better watch out because there will be two women after him, I hope that they make him suffer and not just have him arrested and jailed.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Originally Posted by miccisy
> 
> 
> I
> I really hope Carla gets her cummupance (sp??) for what she has done to that poor girl. TBH Liam wouldn't be dead if she wasn't around.
> 
> 
> It takes two to tango and Liam certainly made advances to her, right up until the end. I think they made the better couple anyway as I can't stand Maria with her squeeky voice


I never bought into Liam/Carla as a couple. maybe because the writers pushed them as a couple too soon with no chemistry after Paul's death. 

I dont like Liam/Maria as a couple either.

Liam was best with Leanne they had the best chemistry.

I really Carla gets her just desserts. She toyed with Liam. 

Liam is dead so he got his so i hope Tony kills Carla (Superlips) also

----------


## lizann

I hope Tony is found out soon

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I hope Tony is found out soon


I hope so too.  He's evil!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street factory boss Carla Connor - played by Alison King - is all set to become Carla Gordon next week, as she prepares to marry her long-term life and business partner Tony Gordon (Gray O'Brien). However, following the death of Carla's brother-in-law Liam (Rob James-Collier), she's struggled to come to terms with the loss of her soul mate. Unaware that her fiancÃ© masterminded the murder, Carla prepares for her lavish no-expense-spared wedding. However, with so many Weatherfield residents with grudges, will their wedding go without hiccup? Here, DS chats to Alison about Liam, the wedding and her real-life pregnancy. 

Will Carla ever be able to forgive herself for her final words to Liam?
"That's a good one. It's a growing thing. She doesn't know anything's her fault. Nor does she know anything about Tony's involvement. As far as Carla's concerned, it was an accident. So in that way it's tragic. Little does she know, had she changed those words and gone off with him, it could have saved his life." 

Was Liam Carla's one true love, or does she love Tony but in a different way?
"I don't think she does love Tony in the same way as she did Liam. Liam was somebody who she fell deeply in love with. Her first true love was Paul, Liam's brother, and that was a commitment which came to her quite easily. Paul worshipped her. With Liam, though, it was a forbidden love. I think Carla feels safe with Tony, she just doesn't know him as well. Carla loves him, but it's more security. They spark together quite nicely, too."

Does Carla at this point suspect that Tony killed Liam?
"No, she's completely wrapped up in Liam and whether she's going to go through with the wedding. It's quite difficult remembering which wedding we're at! It's like Jesus, but instead, it's before and after Liam! Carla's just returned fresh from Los Angeles to make a new start with Tony and she realises that Tony didn't deserve all what she did with Liam. As far as Carla's concerned, she told Maria to go and have a happy life with Liam and the baby. Then when Liam died, Carla just had to go off and decide whether she could go through with her marriage to Tony or not."

So, during wedding week, Carla invites someone that Tony's not expecting, doesn't she?
"Yeah, she invites Tony's brother Pat. Jamie [Lee], who plays him is wicked. Pat turns up and nearly throws a spanner in the works. Tony's left thinking whether he's going to get away with what he's done. He's worried who Pat's going to end up speaking to throughout the day. Then Tony worries what stories he's told, what lies he's told. I don't think he can even remember what lies he's told and in what order. Tony's bricking it, while Carla's completely oblivious and says she wants to see more of Pat! Carla's really trying to do the right thing by Tony now. She's trying to move forward."

Does she switch her wedding dress from the one she romped with Liam in?
"Yeah. I think she feels that it'd be a bit bad, what with Liam having been under the old one!"

Is the wedding trouble-free? Do they make it down the aisle?
"Carla's completely unaware as to what Tony's going through, while she just has a lovely day. Essentially, you're left wondering whether all of those loose ends will end up in a knot anywhere along the line. There are so many people that could ruin the day - Sally, Kevin, Rosie, Maria, Pat... And even though Jed's not there, he could easily barge in. It's a case of will they actually make it down the aisle? If they do, will they make it to their honeymoon? Or will something happen just before they leave?"

It must be fun filming weddings because it gets most of the cast in one place!
"Yeah, it does. They're also really long and tedious! They have to get everyone's reaction on camera, while I'm wearing a really uncomfortable dress for three days! At the start you feel like a princess, but by the end, you just want to burn it! It was a wicked dress, though."

You're expecting a baby. You must be excited about becoming a new mum?
"Yeah, I'm big and fat at the minute. I'm just getting fatter. It's a competition between my boobs, my bump and my ass! I think my bum's slightly ahead at the minute! I'm just really tired at the moment. Everybody's been great, though. I just have to remember to put my feet up between scenes. It looks a bit weird on set - I get myself into some ridiculous positions, like on my hands and knees and I end up apologising to people, saying 'sorry, I've got wind!'"

Have they had to start covering your lower half up yet?
"Yeah, they do and they don't but it's getting a bit ridiculous now, though. I look like Humpty Dumpty with leggings."


*Bonus Scoop: Corrie's Alison King*

I recently caught up with the fabulous Alison King, who plays Carla Connor in Coronation Street, to chat about her latest storyline. 

However, if you've been wondering about Carla's friendship with Leanne; Carla's screen family, including her brother, Darren; and when Alison finishes filming before she goes on maternity leave, then read on. 

I've asked a number of people about Carla's brother Darren and have had the same response - they'd all love to have him around. Corrie's producer Kim Crowther also mentioned him last month in my interview with her. 

We already have a clear picture of who he is and where he is currently. If you don't know, Darren is currently residing in Strangeways prison serving an eight-year sentence at her Majesty's pleasure for armed robbery.

So I'll make a bold statement here and now - we'll be seeing Darren Connor at some point in 2009.

And if Alison has her way, I think we'll meet Carla's sister, too. Don't forget to let me know your views on the potential casting below.

For now, here are those extra bits:

At one point, Carla hated Leanne. Are you surprised at the producers making them pally?
"No, not at all. They're quite similar. Before when they were friends, they were trying to out-do each other and show each other who was the best with a business. Then Leanne crossed Carla [by sleeping with] with Paul, so they didn't speak for six months. Leanne did go up to Carla a couple of times and try to make friends, but Carla wasn't having any of it. Eventually, Carla had the crisis with Liam and when Leanne tried to make friends again, they both realised that they're close whether they like it or not. Leanne's a good confidante and says it how it is. I think it really works actually."

Would you like to see Carla's brother Darren turn up in Weatherfield?
"Yeah, for sure. I think she's got a brother who's absolutely brilliant with her. I think he'll be stunningly charming, but a complete minger inside. He'll be as rough as old boots because Carla's mum was rough, too. Carla's from a really rough family, but she's tried to put all that behind her. It'd be good to have someone there like Darren who wants to sponge off her or embarrass her all the time. Or maybe he just loves her to death and idolises the ground she walks on? I also think Carla could have a sister that she's not spoken to for years."

When are you due to finish filming?
"Around Christmas time."

Can you give us any clues as to how Carla's going to leave?
"No way, JosÃ©! "

You must be proud to have become such an established character in such a relatively short period of time?
"Yeah, it's brilliant. I've been really fortunate to have storyline after storyline. I suppose the sad thing about that is that my boys keep leaving me! I don't think that's anything to do with me, though! It's been great to play, every which way. It's allowed me to show a bit of range, which is always good in a soap. All the storylines I've had just keep adding new layers to Carla as a character."

----------


## tammyy2j

> Coronation Street producers have cast a new factory boss to replace Carla Connor when actress Alison King departs for maternity leave in the New Year. 
> 
> Mancunian actor Craig Kelly - most noted for his role as Vince Tyler in Queer As Folk - will play cool-headed charmer Luke Strong, one of Carla's (Alison King) former business associates. 
> 
> As Carla and Tony's (Gray O'Brien) marriage begins to break down at the start of next year, Carla decides enough is enough and escapes Weatherfield, leaving Tony and the rest of the Street's residents oblivious as to her whereabouts. 
> 
> Tony gets the shock of his life, however, when Luke turns up at Underworld and announces that Carla has left him in charge while she is away. Luke quickly becomes a hit with the factory girls and soon makes the decision to buy Carla's 60% majority shareholding in the business, much to Tony's dismay. 
> 
> A spokesperson for the ITV soap said: "It looks like Tony may have met his match in Luke Strong. Heâs a bit of a mystery man and Tony doesn't know what his motives are for buying into the business or how he knows Carla. Luke is certainly going to make things difficult for Mr Gordon."
> ...


Anyone know when she leaves on screen and her exit storyline?

----------

RuebenClara (27-12-2008)

----------


## Debbie Meadows

I think she leaves on screen around February time

----------

tammyy2j (08-12-2008)

----------


## lizann

Carla Connor threatens Rosie Webster after discovering she has spilled the beans about her affair with Liam.

Carlaâs killer husband Tony is forced to come clean to her that he knows about the fling.

And he reveals that Rosie (Helen Flanagan, 18) told him everything.

Carla (Alison King, 35) has been paying to keep her quiet. 

So she marches into the factory, grabs Rosie, and warns her she has made the biggest mistake of her life.

----------


## lizann

Killer Tony Gordon goes on a booze bender when wife Carla finally admits she will never love him as much as Liam Connor.

After confessing all about her fling with Liam and how no man will ever measure up to him, Carla packs her bags and walks out.

And she even refuses to tell Tony â played by Gray OâBrien, 40 â where she is going or whether she will ever return.

Tony was behind the hit-and-run killing of Liam (Rob James-Collier, 31) and is devastated when the plan to rid himself of his love rival and have Carla all to himself spectacularly backfires.

He now realises that he may never see her again.

After drowning his sorrows in whisky in the Rovers, drunken Tony tells anyone who will listen: âHow can I compete with a corpse? Liamâs like James Dean and Kurt Cobain.

âIf you want a womanâs love youâve obviously got to die young while youâre still idolisedâ

Then, sarcastically raising his glass to Liam, Tony says: âBlessed be the name of Liam â the love of my wifeâs life.â

But after days locked away in a booze-drenched depression, Tony comes out fighting. 

Marching into the office they once shared and referring to Carlaâs desk and belongings, Tony barks: âBox up all that junk and bin everything in this place to do with Carla.â

Carlaâs disappearing trick will explain the absence of actress Alison King, 35, who quits in January to start her maternity leave.

Talking of her plans for a booze-free Christmas, Alison laughed: âIâll be with my boyfriend Adam and his mum in London, rather than just outside Manchester, where we have moved into a new house.

âI give Adam a stocking with money and a tangerine in the bottom and I have to have one too. If I wake up and thereâs not a heavy stocking on my foot I get the right hump!

âIâll miss my usual tipple of Jack Danielâs at Christmas. Iâll treat myself to one glass of mulled wine but after that it will be orange juice all the way!â

----------

alvinsduckie (29-12-2008)

----------


## Emmie

Aww Alison king is due soon, even in the episodes now you can tell she is huge, and you only get to see chest up to hide he bump and wen u do see more shes always got loads of layers of a big coat or somthing x

----------


## Perdita

We've known for a while now that Coronation Street's Alison King is to take a break from the ITV soap to give birth to her first child with boyfriend Adam Huckett. She actually finished filming just before Christmas and is now enjoying a nice relax. 

However, her screen character Carla Gordon is still residing in Weatherfield, where she's becoming more and more frustrated with 'fruit loop' Maria Connor's (Samia Smith) ongoing accusations of murder towards Tony (Gray O'Brien). Following Jed's reappearance on the Cobbles next week, though, Carla soon begins to question her husband's innocence. 

In a fortnight's time, Carla digs a little deeper into Tony's dealings and finally plucks up the courage to confront him. As she walks into Underworld, she's surprised that it's empty - apart from Tony, who bolts the door behind her. After a bitter confrontation, Tony's carefully weaved web of deceit snaps around him as he's goaded into confessing to Liam's murder. As a storm rages over Weatherfield, Carla begins to fear for her own safety and looks for a way out of the factory. 

When Wiki (Wanda Opalinska) appears at Underworld to let them both know that she's returning to Poland, Carla seizes the opportunity to make a run for it. Panicking that he's about to lose his one true love, Tony rushes outside in the hope of preventing Carla from leaving. As you can see from my pictures below, his attempts result in a somewhat ironic turn of events.

So goodbye for now, Carla. Alison King will be returning to filming towards the back end of this year. In her absence, though, we have new factory boss Luke Strong to look forward to. Luke is to be played by Queer as Folk actor and Shipwrecked narrator Craig Kelly. Last week, I caught up with Craig to chat about his new role and I have to say I'm really looking forward to his arrival. From what he told me, his character's going to be the new, strong alpha male on the Street who's successful in everything he does and has a keen eye for the ladies.

----------

parkerman (25-01-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Carla Gordon flees for her life after husband Tony confesses to murdering her lover Liam.

But Tony is prepared to do anything to stop her leaving â even clinging on to the bonnet of her car.

The truth finally comes out after twisted Tony discovers Carla has been to see henchman Jimmy Dockerson.

Determined to get to the bottom of Liamâs death, Carla grills Jimmy about her husband in a bid to find out whether he is capable of murder.

Tony, who paid Jimmy to kill Liam in a hit-and-run, confronts Carla when she returns to the factory. And he admits he had to get rid of Liam to guarantee his future with her.

Following his confession, Carla starts to fear for her own safety and runs out of the factory. She jumps into her car but as sheâs driving off Tony leaps on to the bonnet.

A Corrie insider said: âCarla finally sees what Tony is really like and sheâs as scared as hell.

âHeâs like a man possessed when it comes to her.

âShe canât believe it when he calmly tells her why he murdered Liam.

âAll she knows is she has to get out of the factory and away from him.â

Tony has so far managed to convince friends and family heâs not a baddie â despite claims from Liamâs widow Maria, who has regularly accused him of murder.

But Tony has managed to make her look like a mad woman.

Find out whether Carla escapes from Tony on ITV1 a week on Friday.

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE star Alison King may cut short her maternity leave â to commit murder. 

Soap bosses are begging her to return as factory femme fatale Carla Gordon in a new dramatic plot. 

They want the new mum to become a killer just like her psychotic on-screen husband Tony. But Alison, 35, is still mulling over the early return. She and her Corrie sound technician boyfriend Adam Huckett are currently taking time out from the soap after the birth of their daughter Daisy Mae in February. 

The shock new storyline sees Carla turn killer and Corrie chiefs need her back on screen sooner than planned. 

A friend told TV Biz: âAlison couldnât believe it when they asked her to come back early â itâs only weeks since she gave birth.â 
The star was even more surprised when told Carla was about to become a killer. 

However, she was relieved to discover Carla will only kill in self-defence. 

Her character was last seen driving out of Weatherfield. 

She had just heard Tony (Gray OâBrien) confess he had her lover Liam Connor (Rob James-Collier) killed in a staged hit-and-run so he could have her to himself. 

Under the new storyline, Carla will return early from America where she secretly fled. Coronation Street insiders are keeping tight-lipped about who she will murder. 

But they say the plot will involve some of the most exciting Corrie scenes ever. 


*Gray O'Brien has reportedly signed another contract for a year, so she can't kill him if she comes back early. Wonder who it will be, perhaps Luke   Spoiler:    who I think might be her brother   *

----------

RuebenClara (17-03-2009)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> *Gray O'Brien has reportedly signed another contract for a year, so she can't kill him if she comes back early. Wonder who it will be, perhaps Luke   Spoiler:    who I think might be her brother   *


oooh, i like your suspicion! the only person in the street who might know that would be Michelle.

----------


## Abbie

whats with all the killing?!

----------


## lizann

Obviously Tony would be who she would want to kill  :Confused:

----------


## Perdita

It is meant to be an accidental killing,in self-defence, she is not coming back to murder him. She could have an argument with Luke or Tom or anybody else but at the moment, Tony seems the most likely victim.

----------


## miccisy

What about Maria?
If Carla came back n found out Tony n maria were together or summat and tried telling maria about tony killing liam. They have a fight n she ends up killing maria. Just a thought.

----------


## 02ablake

Carla to return as Corrie killer?
4 days ago

Coronation Street's Carla Gordon may be a ruthless businesswoman, but a killer - surely not?

According to The Sun, Carla, played by Alison King, will return from LA and commit murder in Weatherfield, although a Street spokesman said a number of storylines are being considered for her comeback.

Alison and her boyfriend, Corrie sound technician Adam Huckett, are currently taking a break following the birth of their daughter Daisy Mae last month.

"Lots of storylines are being discussed for Carla's return but it is still a long way off and nothing has been decided," explained a Corrie spokesperson. "Also we'd always honour someone's maternity leave and Alison will decide when she is ready to come back."

One thing we can reveal is Carla's on-screen man Tony is having a tough time without his estranged spouse.

Next Monday (March 23), he and smitten hairdresser Natasha will get up close and personal.

Their fling will leave Maria consumed by the green eyed monster, and she will even warn her lovable colleague off the businessman.

Could Maria and Liam's killer become an item this spring?

Only time will tell.
 CARLA WON'T BE COMMING BACK EARLY NOR KILLING ANNOY BODY CAUSE THE ENDING HASN'T EVEN BEEN FINALISED AS YET - JUST THE SUN RAMBLING ON AGAIN!!!!!!!

----------


## 02ablake

> whats with all the killing?!


EAXTLY ITS REPETATIVE AND BORING

----------


## lizann

> Alison King may cut short her maternity leave â to commit murder. 
> 
> Soap bosses are begging her to return as factory femme fatale Carla Gordon in a new dramatic plot. 
> 
> They want the new mum to become a killer just like her psychotic on-screen husband Tony. But Alison, 35, is still mulling over the early return. She and her Corrie sound technician boyfriend Adam Huckett are currently taking time out from the soap after the birth of their daughter Daisy Mae in February. 
> 
> The shock new storyline sees Carla turn killer and Corrie chiefs need her back on screen sooner than planned. 
> 
> A friend told TV Biz: âAlison couldnât believe it when they asked her to come back early â itâs only weeks since she gave birth.â 
> ...


Is she back filiming yet? Any idea when she will be back on screen?

----------


## Perdita

I gather she is not coming back early from the producer's comments. It will be autumn before she is back on screen.

----------


## Hannelene

That's ages away :Crying:

----------


## Perdita

It says in a Daily Mail interview with Alison King that she is coming back to Corrie in September  :Cheer:  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ing-birth.html

----------


## 02ablake

> It says in a Daily Mail interview with Alison King that she is coming back to Corrie in September  
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ing-birth.html


meaning shes not back on screen till late october, thak god and what a horrible picture, she looks too air brush like a cartoon much prefer the before picture. :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

You are right, her 'Now' picture looks awfully unnatural but I am sure she will look better than that on screen.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Samia Smith has predicted that the return of her co-star Alison King will dramatically shake up life in Weatherfield.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...-comeback.html


*Can't wait *

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't wait to see her reaction to Tony and Maria getting together, its gonna be great!

----------


## Hannelene

She looks all airbrushed and fake looking  :Sad: 
I hope she hasn't had some kind of surgery or altered her looks

----------


## Abbie

She doesnt look that bad

----------


## walsh2509

> I can't wait to see her reaction to Tony and Maria getting together, its gonna be great!



 I can't wait to see Maria;s face when she finds out her new Love, did have Liam killed. 

 I wonder what storyline they will have her leaving under when she goes on maternity leave. Off to Ireland to baby Liam's gran and grandads?

----------


## Perdita

She should go to Cyprus, her poor parents have not seen their grandson yet  :Sad:  Strange that the scriptwriters have not included them, it is their first grandchild, surely one of them should have come to stay with her for a while.

----------


## Hannelene

I can see her going to be with her own parents as her in laws and her hardly have a close relationship. Sometimes I feel they care more about the baby then her  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

If she would not act the way she does with Tony, her in-laws would treat her with more respect.

----------


## Hannelene

I know.
Her in-laws feel like she is dis-honouring their son's memory by having a 'new man' in her life so soon. I doubt the inlaws will ever believe that Liam and Carla had an affair  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

Alison King returned to filming at Coronation Street this morning, DS can exclusively confirm. 

The 36-year-old's character Carla Gordon fled Weatherfield in a whirlwind back in February following her screen husband Tony Gordon's (Gray O'Brien) confession to murdering her lover Liam Connor (Rob-James Collier). 

Off screen, however, King took maternity leave after it was announced that she was expecting her first child with her sound technician boyfriend Adam Huckett. 

King finished filming in December and only days after her temporary screen departure in February, she gave birth to a healthy baby girl called Daisy Mae. 

A Corrie source this morning told DS: "Everyone's really excited to have Ali back on set and she's looking absolutely fantastic.

"Carla left the Street with so many questions unanswered, so we can't wait to see how the storyline unfolds when she finds out that Tony's seeing Maria - the woman he widowed in cold blood."

They added: "Carla's the only one that knows the truth about Liam's death, so will her return spell the beginning of the end for her husband? Or will Tony manage to worm his way out of yet another impossible situation?"

Earlier this year, it was revealed that Gray O'Brien is to take a break from Coronation Street towards the end of the year to fulfil his pantomime commitments. However, it has been confirmed that he will make a comeback in the New Year to film the climax to Tony's story. 

King's return will also signal the temporary departure of Samia Smith - who played Maria Connor - as she, too, takes maternity leave to have her first child with her husband Matt. 

Carla makes her return to Weatherfield on screen in mid-October.

----------


## Hannelene

I really cant wait to see her

----------


## GossipGirl

I have been waiting for her to return for too long now

----------


## Hannelene

I think she is one of the most glamorous women on the street.

----------


## GossipGirl

I prefer Marias look

----------


## Hannelene

I love Carla, her look, personality and her zest for life.

Have you guys and girls seen the pics from the christening with Carla making an appearance?

----------


## 02ablake

> I prefer Marias look


i agree marias look is stunning and stylish, even her maternity wear was gorg....

----------


## 02ablake

> I love Carla, her look, personality and her zest for life.
> 
> Have you guys and girls seen the pics from the christening with Carla making an appearance?


i have seen them but carla doesn't appear at the chrisning shes near by but tony stops her making a scene and sets jimmy on her. i have read she ends up killing jimmy and thats why shes only back for a week and then a month later at the end of Nov. Carla doesn't tell maria anything when she returns in october. :Smile:

----------


## Hannelene

I know I didn't want to spoil it for anyone!

----------


## 02ablake

> I know I didn't want to spoil it for anyone!


oh i though it was common knowledge since the pictures were out. sorry :Embarrassment:  

how do you think they will write out maria/tony for samias maternity leave and graays panto leave - i dont think they've been reported as yet!

----------


## Hannelene

I don't know maybe Maria heads to Ireland and Tony goes on the run

----------


## 02ablake

> I don't know maybe Maria heads to Ireland and Tony goes on the run


hmm not to sure if maria would got to ireland, i though maybe her parents in cyprus - if tony is on the run why return next year?

will maria evn find out the truth this year?

----------


## Hannelene

Yes I forgot about her parents being in Cyprus so maybe she heads out there to be with them.

Maybe Tony is spotted somewhere or someone tracks him down?Now I'm randomly guessing!

----------


## Hannelene

Plus if Carla is back and there is supposed to be speculation about Tony's secret being revealed I can see Maria finding out before the end of the year

----------


## 02ablake

> Plus if Carla is back and there is supposed to be speculation about Tony's secret being revealed I can see Maria finding out before the end of the year


well sharoon on this morrnings soap section said a whie back that tonys secret stays a secret but it looks like its because carla ends up leaving again after a few days. Question is will maria/ baby liam even be there or even tony for that matter when she returns on nov 23. i also heard that carla ends up kidnapping baby liam but not sure how true that is. its all quite exciting. :Smile:

----------


## Hannelene

Can't see carla being a kidnapper but i guess anything is possible

----------


## LalaGaga

Carla is back and she doesn't waste any time getting down to business. Some of Alison King's first scenes after her maternity leave involve Robert Beck who plays Tony's henchman Jimmy. If you will recall, he's the one that ran down Liam and put the fear into Jed Stone as well. Carla confronted both men which led to her putting the pieces together about Liam's murder and Tony's part in it. Now she's back and she means business. In the course of filming the episode where Carla and Jimmy have a struggle, though, the actors got so into it that they fell off a table and Robert ended up with a sprained thumb and Alison got a few bruises, according to the Mirror! But we've also heard that Carla is going to be involved in a murder plot. Jimmy? Tony? Maria? or is that just the unravelling of Liam's murder and making it public? Stay tuned! It'll all unfold next month!

----------


## Perdita

Can't wait, I am really looking forward to the upcoming storylines

----------


## tammyy2j

> Alison King reportedly injured a co-star while enacting a fight scene.
> 
> The Coronation Street actress, who plays Carla Connor, sprained Robert Beck's thumb as they fell off a table, reports the Sunday Mirror. 
> 
> Filming was halted so that Beck, who acts as murderer Jimmy Dockerson, could get his thumb medically treated.
> 
> A source said: "It just goes to show how seriously Coronation stars take their work.
> 
> "Alison and Rob were determined to get the scene just right so they kept going until the director had exactly what he needed.
> ...


Rumours are Carla kills Jimmy after Tony hires him to kill her

----------


## Hannelene

I wonder how she kills him

----------


## Perdita

Perhaps he falls/she throws him down some stairs

----------


## tammyy2j

> I wonder how she kills him


maybe she attacks him with her giant lips  :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

They are not that big I find her quite sexy :Love:

----------


## 02ablake

> Originally Posted by Hannelene
> 
> 
> I wonder how she kills him
> 
> 
> maybe she attacks him with her giant lips


Lol even the actress herself has said that she has 'fish lips', never noticed them though. :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> They are not that big I find her quite sexy


I do too, always liked her in the adverts for the washing powder lol

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by Hannelene
> 
> 
> They are not that big I find her quite sexy
> 
> 
> I do too, always liked her in the adverts for the washing powder lol


I'vve had a thing for her since she was in Dream Team  :Smile:

----------


## GossipGirl

it's exciting but i wish it would start to happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...on-corrie.html


It's the beginning of the end for Coronation Street's Tony Gordon (Gray O'Brien) next week when his estranged wife Carla - played by 36-year-old Alison King - walks back into his life on the day of baby Liam's christening. Having heard from Leanne (Jane Danson) that Tony and Maria (Samia Smith) have been playing happy families, Carla returns from her break in LA and issues her husband with an ultimatum - leave Maria and Weatherfield for good or she'll tell the world that he killed Liam last year. Tony, however, calls in his henchman Jimmy Dockerson (Robert Beck) to 'deal' with Carla once and for all. We recently caught up with Alison to chat about her Corrie comeback, how the storyline plays out and more.

How does it feel to be back at Corrie?
"It really is the strangest thing - you just walk in and it was nice saying hello to everybody in the green room and stuff but all of a sudden you're on set. It was just me mainly at the start, so apart from one scene with Rob [Beck] - who plays Jimmy - it was just me and the crew in my flat, so it was brilliant - and really, really funny. Banter as usual and you're like, 'But that is my first day, is nobody going to make a fuss?' and of course nobody does because they're all onto the next scene."

You're back for a short period then you're going off again â how do all the dates work out? When will we see you?
"I'm back on screen for two weeks and a lot happens. Then I'm off screen for about three weeks and then full steam ahead. I'm back filming full-time now, though."

Your return's quite a seminal point in the storyline, tooâ¦
"It sparks the beginning of the end for Tony and where I stand with it all. It's all about whether I tell anyone about Tony killing Liam. It's big stuff. If everybody does find out - which I'm sure they will - my name will be muck and I'm going to be on my own again. I don't know who they're going to get for me to play with because unless my brother gets out of prison I'm going to be hated by everyone again!"

Where's Carla been?
"She's been to LA - and there have been about six million references to LA in case you'd forgotten where Carla was! I think she's been with an old school friend. So the one person she's kept in touch with apart from the Connors has a place in LA, so she runs off to visit her any time she's got a problem, which is nice."

What's her motive for returning?
"I think it's just Carla saying, 'I miss the urban grime, I'm sick of wall to wall sunshine'. No, in all seriousness, I think she's probably sick of hiding. You know how it's great to go on holiday but she's made a few roots in Weatherfield and she doesn't have many, so I presume that she does miss the urban life. It's everything she's built up. That's her only empire and she was quite good at it so she can't believe that Tony's holding off contacting her. She's had a bit of time to get some balls back, too."

She returns for baby Liam's christeningâ¦
"I think Leanne told her about Maria, so that's probably one of the factors for why she's back. I don't know whether she's heard about the christening or not but she's probably thought, 'I can't let this go on'. But at the same time, she's thought of a beneficial way it might suit her to get the factory back."

Where do we first see her? 
"We see her at the graveside in hooded Scottish widow-type fashion! I think it reads like she's arranged to meet him there, which is all quite gruesome, but quite poignant I suppose. I guess in storyline terms, we're near Liam's death so it would be nice if it were all dark and mysterious. I think it's just a reference to his death and that's the place to make him feel under most pressure I guess. My first words when I see him are, 'You're late'. It just goes to show that Carla's completely in control when she comes back - the ball's in her court."

How does Tony react?
"Carla tells him, 'Stop doing what you're doing with Maria or I'll tell her, everybody else and the police that you killed Liam'. She's not going to make it easy for him but he's pretty manipulative himself and whether it's going to be the easy or the hard way you'll have to wait and find outâ¦"

What do you make of Tony and Maria?
"With Maria, Tony has what he's always wanted with Carla. Tony and Maria are the leftovers - they're what Carla and Liam didn't really want. Tony'll be damned if he's going to let Carla screw it up now he's worked so hard to get where he wants. But it's sick - he can't carry on that way forever, not in Coronation Street."

Then there's a shock turn of events involving Jimmyâ¦
"Yeah, the fightâ¦ I think Tony says something like, 'I want her dead'. Tony wants Carla out of the way and Carla wants him out of the way, so I keep arranging to meet him but he doesn't show up and I'm left with this skulky figure of Jimmy standing in front of me. Carla ends up fighting for her life and there's an amazing twist, too. It just shifts the control again. The ball's in Tony's courtâ¦ Tony's so controlling of Carla and in her panic, she has to flee again."


*Ali King on being a new mum, Tony and more!*
Friday, October 16 2009, 00:02 BST

By Kris Green, Soaps Editor 

Hands up who's excited about Carla Gordon's return? 

*raises hand*

I certainly am! From what I've seen and read, it looks to be nothing short of awesome as Alison King's comeback as Carla marks the beginning of the end for Weatherfield's knicker boss Tony Gordon (Gray O'Brien). There's a great twist at the end of the week and if it plays out like I've heard it does, it adds a brilliant gloss to the plot. 

Recently, I was lucky enough to catch up with Ali King, my favourite Coronation Street actress, to chat about her return to work, being a new mum, why Carla's so popular, Carla's possible boyfriend in LA and a hilarious potential lover on the cobbles.

What's it feel like to be a new mum?
"Daisy's just here sitting on my knee - she loves the phone, she'll probably try to eat it in a moment! I blew dry her hair last night and she loves that, too. She comes out of the bath and it's all wet - she's not got much at the minute. She loves it when I blow dry my hair, so I put it on this low heat and blew dry her hair into this spiky quiff, it's hilarious and it's kept for today! She looks brilliant.

"Being a new mum runs over you like a steamroller at first. I was working quite hard up until the birth and then the birth resulted in an operation - I had to have an emergency C-section. Then it's just pure hard work and I never realised it would be this hard! The sleep deprivation is just exhausting but she's excellent and so funny now. She's worth everything."

Was it hard to leave her at home and return to work?
"Oh yeah. When I went back to film Carla's return, it was the first time I'd been away all day from her, but it makes it doubly nice when you do come home. I was racing to get home before she went to bed and when I got in, she was upstairs having her nappy changed. She's got really good hearing. When I came in she had this massive attack of excitement that normally only happens when daddy walks in the room, so I was really pleased!"

Have you taken Daisy into the studios yet?
"I took her in a few months ago but she's entered a new phase of life where she's so alert and the different things that have been dangling in front of her for the whole five or six months have now just taken on a whole new world. She's excited by everything. I'm going to take her onto the Street again, and even though she won't understand it, she'll get a whole lot of attention."

Does Carla still have any feelings for Tony?
"No. I think it's complete disdain and he's a piece of poo on her shoe now. She's really got it in for him and what's even more sick and twisted is the fact he's with Maria. It just makes Carla feel a little bit sick. I suppose she's a little bit jealous because Carla wouldn't be Carla unless she had all the attention, would she? It just doesn't make any sense to Carla and she's had all this time to thinkâ¦ She's probably got a boyfriend in LA, actually - they could bring him over! He could be called Frank the Yank!"

Who else on the Street do you think Carla would set her sights on?
"It can't be Steve McDonald and it can't be... There's actually nobody for her! I always thought - and it made me giggle - that her and Dev could make a ridiculous couple. But actually, I think she's just got to have a bit of fun next time - that could be the way forward. I know she likes being looked after but she's done that twice now and it's gone horribly wrong, both with Paul and Tony. Her true love was Liam and he wasn't 'all that', was he? He didn't have cash to flash around."

Do you think Carla Gordon's the new Elsie Tanner?
"[Laughs] Full steam ahead! I just wish I had some of those blouses and her pointy boobs - they were brilliant!"

Why do you think fans love Carla so much?
"I don't knowâ¦ I think a lot of women like her ego and she's quite real. She's quite gobby but also quite driven. Everyone would like to be a bit like that - to be able to say exactly what they want, when they want and walk with their heads held high and their high heels on down the street jangling their keys and going, 'Oh, get lost - I don't care what you think!' I had a woman come up to me once who said, 'I like Carla, she keeps it real!'"

Kim Crowther promised that Carla will come into her own in the new yearâ¦
"I've no idea what's happening! Carla's got nowhere to hide now and I think she'll do things to save herself at first, which will make everybody hate her. So with that and how damaged she already is, you're going to see more of a bitch than we have done - and I think that's probably what they all need in the factory."

----------


## Hannelene

Can't wait to see her back again I so love this woman!

----------


## tammyy2j

Carla kills Jimmy and Tony tells her they are even as both have murdered or ordered a murder 

I think Tony covers up Jimmy's murder for Carla

----------


## parkerman

Slight difference between self-defence and pre-meditated murder though.

----------


## Hannelene

I never realised Carla did this  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Perhaps Tony kills Jimmy when he comes to Carla's rescue after changing his mind about her being killed?

----------


## Hannelene

Do you think Tony would prevent Jimmy killing Carla? Does he still have feelings for Carla? Eventhough she is willing to break up his now happy home?

----------


## Perdita

I imagine that Tony is feeling mighty confused at the moment. Carla went quite a while ago, he has moved on but how much of that is through guilt? For Carla to all of a sudden stand there before him must be quite unnerving.

----------


## Hannelene

It would unsettle him but he must know she is not going to back down. She will want to see him pay for killing Liam the love of her life

----------


## tammyy2j

Tony Gordon orders a hit on ex-wife Carla Connor after she dramatically returns to the Street intent on getting revenge.

But as our picture shows itâs not the sexy factory boss who ends up dead... but Tonyâs nasty henchman Jimmy Dockerson.

Twisted Jimmy turns up at Carlaâs flat with only one thing on his mind â killing her. And it doesnât take long for the feisty babe to realise it was Jimmy who  murdered her former lover Liam.

She immediately grabs a  candlestick in an attempt to ward him off â but he pins her down on the table.

Fighting for her life, Carla  manages to get away by biting him on the arm. But once again Jimmy gets the better of her and starts to throttle her.

Just as she seems cornered, Tony bursts into the flat and  distracts the hitman, allowing Carla to crack him on the head with the candlestick.

A Coronation Street insider said: âAs soon as Carla has hit him Jimmy slumps to the ground.

âThere is a lot of blood coming from the wound.

âTony checks his pulse and there isnât one. Jimmy is dead.

âHe then turns to Carla and tells her that heâs not leaving the  country and that they are now even.

âCarla is in a right state when she realises what sheâs done.

âTony manipulates the situation to his advantage and forces her to keep her mouth shut or else theyâll both end up in prison.

âBut this is only the beginning of a really dramatic plotline.

----------


## 02ablake

Well its not hard for tony to manipulate carla is it - the stupid woman should have gone straight to the police instead she disappears for months on end and when she return she blackmails him for her own personal gain. Nevermind a murder living on a street unbeknown to his victims!!!!!!

----------


## alan45

Personally I wish Carla the Clothes Horse had not come back. Tony is a much better character than she ever was. I know its not right that he should get off with killing Liam but its a pity the producers couldnt find a way of keeping him on the Street, 

If he lived on Albert Square he would be a folk hero and even the police would be scared of him.

----------


## Hannelene

I feel a little torn I am happy to have Carla back but not pleased that with her back it could mean the lost of Tony Gordon  :Sad: 
Tony is a great character and I haven't been into Corrie this much since Richard Hillman was in it.
I feel once Tony is gone what purpose will Carla have on the street? Will the other residents be able to forgive her for knowing for so long what Tony did to Liam?

----------


## 02ablake

> Personally I wish Carla the Clothes Horse had not come back. Tony is a much better character than she ever was. I know its not right that he should get off with killing Liam but its a pity the producers couldnt find a way of keeping him on the Street, 
> 
> If he lived on Albert Square he would be a folk hero and even the police would be scared of him.


Same, i much prefer tony to carla, but theres no way they'll let him get away with it!!

----------


## Hannelene

I wished they would find a way to keep Tony around as he is a good character in some ways a better actor then Carla

----------


## Perdita

> I wished they would find a way to keep Tony around as he is a good character in some ways a better actor then Carla


 :Nono:  Absolutely not  :Smile:

----------


## 02ablake

> I wished they would find a way to keep Tony around as he is a good character in some ways a better actor then Carla


Gray O'brien is an exception actor and im sure when he leaves corrie he'll go onto big things. I wish he could stay in corrie too, i'd take him over carla any day and night of the week!!!

----------


## Perdita

ELLY bosses have had to explain the lines in their scripts to dopey cast members to make sure they understand what they're saying.

We can reveal that in one scene, scriptwriters used the phrase "post coital bliss".

Minx Carla Connor lies seductively in bed following an X-rated romp with sexy binman Trevor Dean.

But fearing the cast would have no clue what it meant, the writers added a line warning the actors: "Post Coital Bliss is not the name of Carla's perfume."

And they had to explain what the phrase meant.

In the scene to be screened in April, Carla, pictured right, is dismayed when Trevor (Steve Jackson, 35) feels guilty that he should have been having a fish and chip supper with his lodger Janice Battersby (Vicky Entwistle, 41).

Carla, played by Alison King, 36, tells him: "Let's get this right.

"Instead of your fish and chips with Janice, you had a wild night of passion with me.

"Correct me if I'm wrong here Trev, but most people would call that a result!" 

Daily Star

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2010), lizann (01-03-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Dunno what they all see in this binman

----------

lizann (01-03-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

i think its acting lessons alot of them need

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2010), lizann (01-03-2010), Siobhan (26-02-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I can't believe they had to explain "post coital bliss" to them  :EEK!:

----------


## lizann

> Dunno what they all see in this binman


me either

----------


## annette_tr9

> Dunno what they all see in this binman


i know he's rubbish.................


i'll get me coat.............

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Alison King has admitted that she can understand why her character is attracted to binman Trevor Dean.

Weatherfield newcomer Trevor, played by actor Steve Jackson, has become Carla Connor's latest love interest after making his debut on the cobbles earlier this year.

In an interview with This Morning today, King argued that Trevor is "gorgeous" and that Carla deserves a hassle-free romance following her previous troubles.

The actress explained: "It's anybody's guess how long it will last, but he's a good-looking guy, a nice guy and he's uncomplicated - which, let's face it, after everything's she's been through is kind of what she needs.

"How long that will last, who knows, and also she might try and spruce him up or something. He'd look pretty good in a tux, I think!"

She added: "I think for the side of her that loves drama, she's now got Nick Tilsley, who's her sparring partner."

Carla has previously dated villain Tony Gordon (Gray O'Brien) and Michelle Connor's brother Liam (Rob James-Collier).

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I can't see it lasting with Trevor - Nick's much more her type.

----------


## Perdita

Janice is going to get together with him, so no, it will not last

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Alison King has revealed that she wants Carla Connor to continue having a complex love life.

The actress's feisty character has recently begun a relationship with binman Trevor Dean, played by actor Steve Jackson.

However, in an interview with the Glasgow Sunday Mail, King claimed that the soap's writers should spice things up by coming up with a twist involving Carla's new Underworld partner Nick Tilsley (Ben Price).

She explained: "There is definitely chemistry to be had. Nick's wrapped up in the business at the moment and he's stressed out. If anything, Carla stresses him out even more at the moment.

"There's a twinkle and they probably find each other attractive but at the moment, he finds her annoying and she doesn't trust him. But I think there's room for that to change and be more like Moonlighting - a sort of Cybill Shepherd/Bruce Willis type relationship.

"I don't want her relationship with Trevor to become boring. I think she's better being spicy. I think it has to be complicated by Nick somehow."

Carla has previously been in relationships with twisted Tony Gordon (Gray O'Brien) and Michelle Connor's brother Liam (Rob James-Collier).

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Carla Connor will reportedly battle a drinking problem.

The Underworld boss, played by Alison King, struggles to cope with events including the death of Tony Gordon and turns to alcohol, reports The Sun.

King was pictured filming a visit to alcoholics anonymous after Connor begins drinking before breakfast. 

An insider told the paper: "She sees Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) at the meeting and backs out, pretending she is meant to be in a Spanish class next door."

Corrie producer Phil Collinson previously told DS that viewers would be seeing "a lot" of Carla who he praised as a "very significant, complicated character".

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2010), lizann (27-07-2010), tammyy2j (28-07-2010)

----------


## lizann

Its a bit too soon after Peter's storyline

----------


## Perdita

I disagree, Carla and Peter can bounce off each other because unless you have a drink problem yourself, it is difficult to really understand somebody who has. We could see one failing and being supported by the other; I think there is loads of potential in this.

----------


## lizann

> I disagree, Carla and Peter can bounce off each other because unless you have a drink problem yourself, it is difficult to really understand somebody who has. We could see one failing and being supported by the other; I think there is loads of potential in this.


As long as Carla dont have an affair with Peter which is what I could see the writers doing

----------


## alan45

> As long as Carla dont have an affair with Peter which is what I could see the writers doing


Whats the betting that will happen. Soaps are so predictable

----------


## Chloe O'brien

An there will be the predictable cat fight in the street with Leanne and Carla.

----------


## Dazzle

It will be good to see Carla's vulnerable side - something we haven't seen much of.

----------


## corrielover

I can not wait for this storyline!!!!  :Big Grin: 

I love Carla!!!  :Big Grin: 

I would actually love to see Peter help Carla through her problem and then get together with her!!!  :Big Grin: 

But hopefully Leanne and Peter will split before this happens because Leanne and Carla are brilliant friends!  :Smile: 
And after liam died Carla would know to not have another affair.

I think it is going to be brilliant  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter should stay with Leanne they are great together 

I wish Carla would leave

----------


## corrielover

I am thinking that if she doesn't get with Peter then she will get with Nick.

I think that Michelle, Peter and Leanne are the ones that will help her through it.  :Big Grin: 

But even though I would like to see her with Peter, she would be better suited to Nick and it would be better to watch her with Nick than with Peter.  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, Carla would make a good pairing with Nick.  They hate each other at the moment, which is always a good start to a soap relationship.  :Big Grin:

----------


## corrielover

:Big Grin:   Always a good start

----------


## corrielover

Just heard that Carla and Peter are gong to have an affair! :O

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> Just heard that Carla and Peter are gong to have an affair! :O


Where did you hear that?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Just heard that Carla and Peter are gong to have an affair! :O


And this pushes Leanne back to Nick  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## corrielover

Phil Collinson said so in one of the soap magazines...
I don't mind them getting together but i deffo think that she would be better with Nick.

----------

Dazzle (04-08-2010)

----------


## lizann

Leanne and Peter are a great couple and arent they to get hitched this year?

----------


## Perdita

Yes, Leanne proposed and he accepted and I believe the wedding is meant to be part of the 50th anniversary, so I guess a Christmas wedding might be on the cards, probably another hurdle the young couple have to get over before happiness can be enjoyed for a couple of weeks.

----------

lizann (04-08-2010)

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE vamp Carla Connor will be nabbed for drink driving - in a warning to motorists about the perils of alcohol this Christmas. 
The sexy knicker factory boss, played by Alison King, 37, will be pulled over after downing champagne at the opening night of Nick Tilsley's new bar. 

Carla fails the test and is hauled down to the police station. She is then fast-tracked through the courts and has her licence taken away. 

Viewers will have seen Carla stay on the wagon after realising she was drinking too much and becoming an alcoholic. 

But at the party she becomes depressed when she sees happy couples everywhere - and turns to the bubbly. 

After her arrest, Carla is picked up by Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) then breaks down realising how a ban will affect her ability to run her business - which has only just recovered since ex Tony Gordon burned it down. 

A Coronation Street insider told Tv Biz: "Carla's drink driving will be portrayed sensitively. 

"But we hope the message of how easy it is to fall foul of the drink-drive laws, especially at that time of the year, will hit home to viewers. 

"Last year we used Peter Barlow and his own problems as a warning about drink driving and this year we're using Carla. 

"If we manage to stop even a handful of people from being tempted then we'll have done our job." 


The Sun

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2010)

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE'S Carla Connor is horrified when Peter Barlow picks her up from the police station more drunk than she is.

The sexy knicker factory boss, played by Alison King, calls on ex-alcoholic Peter to pick her up following her arrest for drink-driving. But she's horrified to find that he too has fallen off the wagon and is in no fit state to drive.

Carla began her battle with the bottle after her ex-husband Tony tried to kill them both and set their business Underworld on fire. And she can't hide her devastation when a sozzled Barlow (played by Chris Gascoyne) comes to collect her and promptly falls over.

She then breaks down realising how losing her license will affect her ability to run her business.

Corrie bosses are keen to send a stark warning to motorists about the perils of alcohol abuse this Christmas. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...out-Carla.html

----------


## Perdita

IT'S a right Corrie on when sexy knicker factory boss Carla Connor gets nicked for drink-driving. 

 She asks Peter Barlow to collect her from the police station - but he arrives more sloshed than she is. 

Ex-alcoholic Peter doesn't just fall off the wagon. 

The boozed-up bookie also tumbles over at Carla's feet, leaving her none too amused. 

Carla (Alison King) is arrested after downing too much champagne when Nick Tilsley opens a new bar. 

But the upcoming farcical scenes have a serious side. 

Corrie bosses want to send a stark warning about the dangers of drink-driving this Christmas. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...k-driving.html

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's sexy knicker factory boss Carla Connor shows her fury when Peter Barlow arrives to pick her up from the police station following her drink-drive arrest  - to find he's more drunk than she is.
Carla - played by Alison King, 37 - calls on former alcoholic Peter to collect her from Weatherfield Police after she's done for driving under the influence. 
But in scenes that were shot at a police station in Manchester yesterday, when he arrives, it quickly becomes apparent that he's fallen off the wagon from a great height and is in no fit state to drive her back to the cobbles of Corrie.





Peter - played by Chris Gascoyne, 42 - is so pie-eyed at one point he collapses in the police station and slumps to the floor, causing Carla to storm out. Carla began her battle with the bottle after her ex-husband Tony tried to kill them both and set their business Underworld on fire. She's pulled over after downing champagne at the opening night of Nick Tilsley's new bar.



Carla fails the test and is hauled down to the police station, before she's fast-tracked through the courts and has her licence taken away.
She then breaks down realising how losing her licence will affect her ability to run her business.
Peter Barlow, son of Ken, had pledged not to drink again after he set fire to his flat drunk and almost killed his young son Simon, in scenes that were screened in March last year.However, in February this year, he opened a bar with Leanne Battersby and started secretly drinking again. But after a spell in rehab, it was thought he'd been dry again. 
The drink-drive storyline has been devised by the soap's bosses to send a warning message out to motorists not to drink and drive ahead of the traditional Christmas party season.  
A Coronation Street spokesperson said: 'Last year we used Peter Barlow and his own problems as a warning about drink driving and this year we're using Carla.

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2010), tammyy2j (28-09-2010)

----------


## Perdita

CARLA Connor will stun Corrie fans - by telling Peter Barlow she loves him.

She falls for the ex-alcoholic this winter when he helps her fight her own booze demons.

Bookie Peter (Chris Gascoyne) tell the sexy knicker factory boss that he is there whenever she struggles.

Romance quickly blossoms, but there's a snag - Peter is set to marry Carla's best pal Leanne Battersby. Carla (Alison King), has had a hard time since lover Liam Connor was killed. She owns up to her feelings after she is arrested for drink-driving.

As Peter picks her up from the police station, she bursts out that she loves him.

A source told TV Biz: "Carla is feeling vulnerable and Peter is there. They soon become more than friends. He's stunned when she tells him she hasn't felt like this about anyone since Liam." The pair try to stay away from each other for Leanne's sake.

But all bets are off when Leanne, played by Jane Danson, confides in Carla that she is back in love with ex-husband Nick Tilsley.

Our source added: "This storyline will really put the cat among the pigeons."

The Sun

----------

tammyy2j (28-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Alison King has admitted that her character Carla Connor does have an bond with Peter Barlow.

The Underworld boss, who is currently battling an drink problem with Peter's (Chris Gascoyne) help, told RTÃ that something could develop between the unlikely pair.

"That's an interesting one," she said of whether or not they would have an affair.

"She does have a connection with him immediately. He enjoys having someone who needs him and they do start to spend some time together."

She added: "Watch this space though - things might not turn out as you expect!"

King teased that Carla may view an affair as "fair game" if she finds out about Leanne's (Jane Danson) feelings for ex-husband Nick (Ben Price).

"It is very exciting to be at the centre of a story that is going to build up and reach a climax around the time of the 50th," she added.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Why doesn't Peter just tell Leanne the truth about helping Carla.  She's her mate she would understand.

----------


## alan45

> Why doesn't Peter just tell Leanne the truth about helping Carla.  She's her mate she would understand.


Dont be silly Kath. This is soapland. Leeanne will only find out when she discovers Peter supporting Carla in the Bedroom

----------


## alan45

Carla Connor has always liked a drink, but lately she's been relying on the booze too much.

And although it's given viewers an interesting look at the vulnerable side of the feisty glamour puss, actress Alison King has revealed that fans haven't taken all that well to Carla with a drink problem.

"Lots of people have said to me, 'Please don't turn Carla into a lush!'

"They reckon the one thing they really like doing is pouring themselves a big glass of red wine, settling down in front of the telly to watch Corrie, and drinking it while Carla glugs hers - I think that makes people feel comfortable."

She added: "Having said that, I was out the other day enjoying a glass of wine, and had quite a few people come over and say, 'Are you sure you should be drinking that?'

"I don't really mind, though - I actually find it quite funny."

Poor Carla won't be laughing next week when she is nicked for drink-driving. Will her new rock Peter be able to lift her out of her misery?

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Alison King has revealed that she wants her character Carla Connor to have a relationship with Peter Barlow.

The actress told Inside Soap that she wants Carla's friendship with Peter (Chris Gascoyne) to develop even further as he helps her to battle an alcohol addiction.

King said: "I think she should definitely gets her claws into Peter. They've got a nice friendship and some good banter going on. They're equals, and I think it's the first time Carla's felt that way with someone since Liam died.

"They could be a great coupling - but it would turn into a nightmare if they both fell off the wagon."

PA reports that in order to seduce Peter, Carla will encourage his girlfriend Leanne Battersby (Jane Danson) to continue her affair with Nick Tilsley (Ben Price).

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Alison King has warned her character Carla Connor's battle with alcoholism may not be over. 

The headstrong factory owner appears to have forgotten her drinking problem while she focuses on her business, but Alison told Inside Soap she doesn't think Carla is in control.

Alison said: "Carla tends to drink more when she's unhappy. But I think she's in a very bad way and can unravel very quickly.

"When Carla has got a firm grip on her life, as she seems to think she has now, she reckons she can handle it.

"She's not turning to the drink to escape at the moment - she'll just have a couple when she's letting her hair down. But she's making a big mistake thinking that she's got it under control."

PA

----------


## Perdita

SOZZLED Carla Connor weaves her way to business partner Frank Foster's home - with only one thing on her mind.

Corrie factory boss Carla (Alison King) tries to seduce Frank (Andrew Lancel).

But Frank, who was accused of raping Maria Connor (Samia Smith), says no - and Carla falls asleep.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1M6hinAEu

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street character Carla Connor will reportedly be left fighting for her life after being attacked by her boyfriend.

The factory owner, played by Alison King, will be subjected to a physical and sexual assault by Frank Foster after he suspects she is cheating on him with Peter Barlow.

Carla will consider leaving Frank prior to the attack, but feels she owes him after he invested in her business and takes the blame for a car accident she is responsible for, The People reports.

"What Frank does to Carla will make the way she suffered at the hands of her psycho ex-husband Tony seem innocent," a source said. "Carla totally ignores all the early warning signs of Frank's twisted personality, even the fact that he has been accused of attempted rape.

"But she ends up suffering terribly. The scenes will be, without question, the most violent seen on the cobbles. The bosses are hoping that they draw in huge audiences in the coming months, but they must tread carefully to make sure this is handled well.

"The producers have spoken with domestic abuse charities and will make a point of advertising their helplines. They know that this storyline will distress people."

The plot will be a prominent storyline over the summer and air after the 9pm watershed during a week of special episodes.

Tracy Barlow will offer to give Frank a positive character reference in court, while Peter's marriage to Leanne suffers when details of his friendship with Carla come out.

Frank, played by Andrew Lancel, has already attacked Maria Connor (Samia Smith).

----------

tammyy2j (05-06-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Not too soon harsh but I hope she is actually assaulted and raped not like the stupid Maria storyline

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Carla Connor will take centre stage this autumn in one of the soap's biggest storylines of recent years, show producer Phil Collinson has confirmed.

Carla, played by actress Alison King, has a long journey ahead as her relationship with business partner Frank Foster (Andrew Lancel) progresses in the coming months, Collinson told This Morning today.

The businesswoman's confidante Peter Barlow will also be involved in the plot, providing fresh drama for his marriage to Leanne.

Collinson explained: "We've got a big, big story for Carla across the autumn. I have to say, it's one of the biggest stories that we've told on Corrie for many years. She's going to have a pretty rough time across the autumn.

"It's quite controversial, it's all tied up with Peter Barlow and it's all tied up with Frank who works with her at the factory. We'll be revisiting the Carla and Peter romance, so Leanne's going to have a tough time as well."

Although Coronation Street's boss did not provide firm details of what is in store, his comments follow tabloid rumours that Carla will be subjected to a physical and sexual assault by Frank.

Earlier this month, a report suggested that Frank attacks Carla after suspecting that she is cheating on him with Peter, leading to "the most violent scenes seen on the cobbles".

Coronation Street viewers have already seen Frank feature in an attempted rape storyline with Maria Connor and he is expected to embark on his romance with Carla over the coming weeks.

----------


## parkerman

> Carla will be subjected to a physical and sexual assault by Frank.


Hmmm...they might have to get D.I.Manson in to investigate...

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Don't be ridiculous Parkerman.  A crime this series is going to need Kiddie Cop to head the investigate.

----------

parkerman (18-06-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Alison King has revealed that her character Carla Connor is "too old" to have another affair in the soap.

King explained to Inside Soap that although Connor has fallen in love with Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne), she doesn't want to be in the middle of him and wife Leanne Battersby (Jane Danson), whom he chose over her.

She revealed: "Carla is getting a bit too long in the tooth for affairs. Despite what people may think, it's not what she wants.

"It didn't make her feel good when it was her and Liam Connor. With Peter, she'd want a relationship - it'd be all or nothing."

King added that Connor will always have feelings for Barlow, even though she realises that they will never be an item.

"Carla's finally facing up to the fact that it's not going to happen for her and Peter," she said. "He's chosen Leanne - but Carla is always going to hold a torch for Peter."

The actress had previously wanted the pair to start a relationship in November, when Barlow was helping Connor with her alcohol addiction.

----------


## Perdita

BARLOW'S Bookies will be flattened in Coronation Street after Carla Connor drives her car into the building in a jealous rage.
Fiery Carla (Alison King) has been in love with Peter Barlow since he started helping her with her drink problem.

But ex-alcoholic Peter simply sees her as a pal and repeatedly knocks her back in favour of his wife Leanne.

Shunned Carla ends up drunkenly crashing her car into his business. 

A source told TV Biz: "Carla's drinking is out of control again. It's a cry for help - and for love."



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1RIVornYn

----------

Dazzle (06-07-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought she got with Frank or is she still after Peter?

----------


## Perdita

Both. She gets with Frank because she knows she can't have Peter, but she wants him just the same, because he understands best what she is going through, I think.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Chris Gascoyne has joked that Carla Connor "is an itch" Peter Barlow "has to scratch". 

The actor (Peter) admitted that the bookie finds himself drawn to Carla - played by Alison King - because of their "shared experiences" dealing with alcohol problems. 

While Peter struggles with the news of Leanne's pregnancy, Gascoyne told Soaplife: "Let's face it, he still has the whole issue of his feelings for Carla to deal with.

"There's definitely still something between them. Leanne's stronger than Peter and he doesn't feel she really needs him, whereas he and Carla have a shared experience with the drink problem."

On the Underworld boss's relationship with Frank Foster, he concluded that Peter is "struggling" to see Carla with her new partner: "He can see them having a great time, with no problems to deal with. So, yes, he is jealous."

When Leanne and Peter clash over his decision to tell his friend their baby news, Peter once again finds himself turning to Carla for support. 

"He has feelings for Carla but he does love Leanne deeply," he said. "Whenever things aren't going well he finds himself turning to Carla and she chooses now to tell him that she still loves him!"

Asked if a "highly-charged" kiss between the pair could lead to an affair, Gascoyne concluded: "Yes, he could be tempted into an affair. Carla is an itch he has to scratch and it's very destructive for his relationship with Leanne. This is not the end of Peter and Carla."

Earlier today, it was revealed that forthcoming scenes will see a drunk Carla crash her car into Peter's bookies.

----------


## Perdita

The Sun claims that Stella will be in the bookies when Carla crashes into it, Stella will be rushed to hospital and Leanne will realise she wants her mum to live and for them to have a relationship. 
If viewers still don't like the character by Christmas, bosses are considering killing her off.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Stella Price will reportedly be left in a critical condition after she is knocked down by a drunk Carla Connor. 

The plot will apparently be used by bosses to decide if the ITV soap will keep Michelle Collins on in the role of the new Rovers Return manager. The Sun claims that viewing figures have fallen since the former EastEnders star, whose fake northern accent has been criticised by some viewers, arrived on the Street. 

If the scenes alongside actresses Jane Danson and Alison King do not win over viewers, the paper suggests that Collins faces the axe in a Christmas plot. 

"This storyline is Michelle's last chance to win viewers over," a source said. "She will be mown down by Carla Connor, who drunkenly drives her car into Barlow's Bookies as a plea for help with her booze battle.

"Stella will be rushed to hospital and Leanne will realise she wants her mum to live and for them to have a relationship. If that doesn't get the figures up, there is no hope for her and they will kill her off at Christmas."
Meanwhile, it has also been suggested that producer Phil Collinson will leave the show next year, due to his position "fast becoming untenable". 

Responding to the claims, an ITV spokeswoman commented: "Ratings for the first six months of 2011 are up year on year. We have also been the number one show across all channels more than any other programme so far this year.

"ITV are extremely pleased with the work of Phil Collinson and his production team. The channel is also delighted with audience reaction to Stella's arrival on Coronation Street and with the storylines planned in the coming months."

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm not a fan of the character, but I think Michelle Collins as Stella should be given more of a chance to improve before there is talk of killing her off.  If viewing figures are down, I'd say it's down to storylines, not just one character.

----------

parkerman (11-07-2011), Perdita (11-07-2011), tammyy2j (11-07-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm not a fan of the character, but I think Michelle Collins as Stella should be given more of a chance to improve before there is talk of killing her off.  If viewing figures are down, I'd say it's down to storylines, not just one character.


I agree it cant all be Michelle's fault surely bringing Tracey back and giving Becky and Graeme awful exit storylines dont help ratings either

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2011), parkerman (11-07-2011), Perdita (11-07-2011)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Alison King has vowed that she will "never" strip off for a photoshoot again. 

King, who plays Carla Connor in the ITV soap, was put off raunchy spreads after an unhappy experience with a lads' mag during her three-year run on Sky football drama Dream Team. 

"When I was in Dream Team, they wanted me to do a shoot for a lads' mag," she revealed to The Sun's Buzz magazine. "Never again... Didn't even get paid for it."

King, however, quickly stressed that she could never be accused of prudish behaviour and had in fact developed quite a raunchy reputation amongst her friends. 

"I've probably kissed all my friends at some point in my life," she teased.

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION Street's Carla Connor will be RAPED in horrific scenes to be filmed next week. 
The brutal new storyline has been created even though show bosses admitted the ITV1 soap is too crime-obsessed. 

Knicker factory boss Carla, played by Alison King, will be attacked by her fiance Frank Foster after she calls off their upcoming wedding. 

The storyline then descends into more violence when Carla's new love Peter (Chris Gascoyne) learns about her ordeal and attacks Frank (Andrew Lancel). Devastated Peter is later nicked for affray. 

Earlier this week Corrie's executive producer Phil Collinson appeared to signal a change of direction for the soap when he said: "We've been at the police station and the court a little bit too much." 

Viewers have already seen Frank attempt to rape Carla's ex-sister-in-law Maria Connor (Samia Smith). 

Maria will offer strong support for Carla after she reports the rape to police. 

The scenes - to be screened on ITV1 in September - will see Frank get angry with Carla when she announces her love for Peter. 

The action will then cut straight to the aftermath of the attack. 

Carla will be seen as she cowers in a foetal position, with a torn skirt and bruised wrists. Sick Frank will then try to convince her that the rape was HER fault. 

A source said: "These scenes will be uncomfortable to watch to say the least - but you don't see the actual rape because that might be too disturbing for younger viewers." 

Bosses and actress Alison, 38, have also been working closely with rape support groups to make sure the storyline is as realistic as possible. 

Our source added: "This is such a sensitive subject and it's important to get it right." 

The story will also see Carla go to hospital for tests for sexually transmitted infections. 

Frank will be ordered to give cops a DNA sample. 

Our source added: "The storyline is very gritty and realistic. 

"It's lacking the comic and homely touch Corrie is famous for. 

"However, storylines are planned so far in advance bosses can't just scrap scenes to make things lighter immediately." 

Boss Phil has been criticised for excessively dark storylines such as the killing spree by bookie John Stape (Graeme Hawley). 

There is also an upcoming drugs plot which will see Stape's innocent wife Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) threatened by dealers as she serves time in jail for her murderous husband's crimes. 



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1So4HiPqG

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2011), tammyy2j (22-07-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope it is done better than Maria so called attempted rape

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2011)

----------


## Perdita

So do I

----------


## Perdita

CARLA Connor is thrilled when her fiance Frank Foster buys them a house - unaware she's getting involved with a sex beast. 
Despite Frank having previously attacked her former sister-in-law Maria Connor (Samia Smith), Carla agrees to marry him. 

It comes after he spends months wooing her and supports her when her mum dies. 

Cham-pain ... evil Frank Foster will later attack Carla ConnorHe takes her in a taxi to the new house, produces champagne and tells her it's theirs to live in after they wed. 

A source told TV Biz: "Carla thinks Frank is too good to be true. And she's right. He seems to be perfect but little does she know her hero is a dangerous sexual predator." 



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1THIY3Sec

----------


## alan45

> I hope it is done better than Maria so called attempted rape


  You mean the scene where Frank reached accross to kiss Maria

----------


## lizann

> CARLA Connor is thrilled when her fiance Frank Foster buys them a house - unaware she's getting involved with a sex beast. 
> Despite Frank having previously attacked her former sister-in-law Maria Connor (Samia Smith), Carla agrees to marry him. 
> 
> It comes after he spends months wooing her and supports her when her mum dies. 
> 
> Cham-pain ... evil Frank Foster will later attack Carla ConnorHe takes her in a taxi to the new house, produces champagne and tells her it's theirs to live in after they wed. 
> 
> A source told TV Biz: \"Carla thinks Frank is too good to be true. And she's right. He seems to be perfect but little does she know her hero is a dangerous sexual predator.\" 
> 
> ...


Wow that is fast

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Carla Connor will visit a sexual assault crisis centre immediately after being raped by Frank Foster, a report has revealed.

The traumatised businesswoman, played by Alison King, will be encouraged to undergo testing for HIV and other sexually-transmitted diseases as she seeks support following the vicious attack, according to the Daily Star.

Carla is reportedly told by a female doctor: "I know this is very difficult for you right now, Mrs Connor, but we have to talk about tests for HIV and hepatitis. We can also offer you emergency contraception."

A Coronation Street source told the newspaper: "We've been meticulous in mirroring the exact conditions faced by real rape victims. We sought detailed advice from police and rape crisis workers."

Frank's brutal assault is believed to occur on the eve of his wedding to Carla, when she calls off the ceremony and confesses that she does not love him.

Other reports have suggested that Carla makes a suicide attempt in the days following her ordeal, before being rushed to hospital when Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) discovers what she has done.

Carla's dark new Coronation Street storyline is expected to begin next month.

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE'S Stella Price is set to strike up a new friendship with rape victim Carla Connor - after confiding that she suffered the same terrifying ordeal. 
Knicker factory boss Carla is attacked by fiance Frank Foster in scenes to be aired next month. 

In an attempt to comfort her, new Rovers landlady Stella - played by ex-EastEnders star Michelle Collins, 50 - reveals she was assaulted by an ex-boyfriend years ago. 

And Carla is stunned when she learns she is the first person Stella has ever told about her nightmare. 

Struggling Carla (Alison King, 38) returns to work after the rape, but she gets startled when a male client innocently touches her leg. She vomits in the street. 

When Stella hears what happened she is convinced that talking to someone who has experienced the same agony will help her come to terms with it. 

A source told TV Biz: "Carla is horrified to hear that Stella too has gone through a similar torment. The pair have a real heart-to-heart. They are both strong women and they soon become firm friends." 

Carla admits she is too frightened to testify in court and is tempted to drop the charges in a bid to move on. 

But Stella desperately tries to convince her that if she lets Frank (Andrew Lancel, 41) off the hook, she will regret it for the rest of her life. 

Carla's plight is made worse when she learns Frank is back on the streets after being bailed. 

The police tell her to watch her back and report him straight away if he tries to get in touch in any way. 

But Carla breaks down in front of Maria Connor, played by Samia Smith, 29, and sobs she is living in fear of Frank hunting her down and attacking her again. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...rape-hell.html

----------

tammyy2j (09-08-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is this before or after Carla tries to kill her?

Corrie writers are using everything to get Stella liked

----------

alan45 (09-08-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> Is this before or after Carla tries to kill her?
> 
> Corrie writers are using everything to get Stella liked


Sounds like this happens afterwards, not sure she wants to kill Stella, I think Stella just happens to be in the Bookies when Carla crashes her car into it when she is drunk. Maybe this accident leads up to Carla telling Frank she does not love him and he then attacks her.

----------


## alan45

> Is this before or after Carla tries to kill her?
> 
> Corrie writers are using everything to get Stella liked


And failing Miserably.  For someone who has just arrived as a stranger she seems to be taking over.  God knows what will happen when the EGO that is Kym Marsh flounces back on to the cobbles.

----------


## Perdita

> Is this before or after Carla tries to kill her?


Coronation Street's Stella Price will reportedly be left in a critical condition after she is knocked down by a drunk Carla Connor. 

The plot will apparently be used by bosses to decide if the ITV soap will keep Michelle Collins on in the role of the new Rovers Return manager. The Sun claims that viewing figures have fallen since the former EastEnders star, whose fake northern accent has been criticised by some viewers, arrived on the Street. 

If the scenes alongside actresses Jane Danson and Alison King do not win over viewers, the paper suggests that Collins faces the axe in a Christmas plot. 

"This storyline is Michelle's last chance to win viewers over," a source said. "She will be mown down by Carla Connor, who drunkenly drives her car into Barlow's Bookies as a plea for help with her booze battle.

"Stella will be rushed to hospital and Leanne will realise she wants her mum to live and for them to have a relationship. If that doesn't get the figures up, there is no hope for her and they will kill her off at Christmas."
Meanwhile, it has also been suggested that producer Phil Collinson will leave the show next year, due to his position "fast becoming untenable". 

Responding to the claims, an ITV spokeswoman commented: "Ratings for the first six months of 2011 are up year on year. We have also been the number one show across all channels more than any other programme so far this year.

"ITV are extremely pleased with the work of Phil Collinson and his production team. The channel is also delighted with audience reaction to Stella's arrival on Coronation Street and with the storylines planned in the coming months."

----------


## alan45

They are getting desperate now. What next for Stella. Will we discover that Leannes father was in fact Ken Barlow and Stella was previously known as Steve.

----------


## tammyy2j

> They are getting desperate now. What next for Stella. Will we discover that Leannes father was in fact Ken Barlow and Stella was previously known as Steve.


Dont forget Stella's affair with Peter who will also jump into bed with Carla no doubt - musical beds instead of chairs  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

RAPE victim Carla Connor suffers another cruel attack by evil lover Frank Foster.

Just days after the Underworld boss is violently assaulted by her boyfriend, Frank attacks her business.

Devastated Carla, played by Alison King, 38, looks on helplessly as burly thugs storm the knicker factory.

Carla is powerless to stop them because Frank (Andrew Lancel, 41) owns half the business.

He takes sewing machines in revenge for her going to police after he raped her.

A show insider said: âCarla is left physically abused by the attack and this rubs salt into the wounds.â

Daily Star

----------


## alan45

THE strain is etched on Carla Connor's face as she heads off to a nick to report evil Frank Foster for raping her.
The Corrie factory boss, played by Alison King, looked dazed and drained as she prepared to give a statement to cops.

She was accompanied by Maria Connor (Samia Smith), a previous sex attack victim of Frank, in the scenes which will air on ITV1 next month.

Frank (Andrew Lancel) targets fiancÃ© Carla, after she calls off their wedding - and she tries to kill herself days later by downing sleeping pills and wine.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Alison King has admitted that her alter ego's upcoming rape storyline has left her "physically and mentally exhausted".

The 38-year-old, whose character Carla Connor will be manipulated by scheming businessman Frank Foster in the coming weeks, tells TV Times that the story arc has "absolutely drained" her.

King said: "I feel a sense of responsibility to get it right. We all do. Half of it is instinct and the other half is talking to people and doing your research. 

"Things look very bleak for Carla in the aftermath and it's been one of the most mentally challenging storylines I've ever done. 

"I'm absolutely drained. I've had tears in my eyes for weeks and feel physically and mentally exhausted. It's always hard with a big storyline - I was pregnant when we did the Tony Gordon showdown."

However, the actress hopes that actor Andrew Lancel, who plays Frank, will not be compared to the character after the plot ends.

"He's a big softie in real life," she added. "I want to get that across because he has a big, horrible, heavy storyline and the last thing he needs is people thinking he's like his character.

"Andrew's an amazing bloke. Like me, he has a young child, his son Isaac is around the same age as [my daughter] Daisy, so he understands what it's like for me as a working mum."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Alison King has revealed details of Carla and Frank's dark storyline.

King's alter ego will be physically and psychologically abused by her Underworld business partner (Andrew Lancel) at the beginning of next month.

She teased to TV Times: "It starts a sequence of events that will have devastating consequences down the line. She is drowning in it all and hits the bottle as she usually does. 

"She tries to pretend everything is okay and then Peter (Chris Gascoyne) turns up - he is the only person who knows what is going on in her head."

The 38-year-old added: "Frank's mum and dad are visiting and Carla's not a family bird. She can't cope and it goes horribly wrong. 

"Can you imagine waking up with a hangover and remembering that you rowed with your fiancÃ©'s parents at your engagement party and ran someone over? It would be your worst nightmare."

----------


## Perdita

AS Corrie’s evil factory boss Frank Foster, Andrew Lancel is ready for the nation to be horrified as a rape plot unfolds over the next few weeks.

And the actor says his assault on fiancÃ©e Carla Connor, played by Alison King, has been the toughest but one of most rewarding roles of his life.

Andrew, 41, admits: “It has been very difficult to play. This stuff has never been seen before on Corrie.

“It’s been hard work and really challenging but also amazing.

“He’s a monster but I’m having a ball playing him. Frank has been a gift. There isn’t a day I haven’t enjoyed. I love coming into work.

“He is romantic, heroic and a monster. For an actor bad guys are always the best to play.”

But Andrew found the day he filmed the implied rape and the harrowing aftermath so physically and mentally draining that he decided not to return to the family home in Liverpool he shares with wife Louise Edge and three-year-old son Isaac.


Loving: Andrew with wife Louise

“It was very heavy stuff. I found it very hard. I didn’t want to talk to anyone and I was really snappy.

“It was hard to shake off that day and I didn’t want to take that home with me so I stayed at a friend’s flat in Manchester.”

But since finishing the *disturbing scenes, spending time with his wife and son has helped him get away from the emotionally draining work.

Drunken

“Isaac is great – he knows Daddy is on Corrie but he doesn’t really know what that means. I brought him in to the set the other day. He wanted to get the train so we did. Isaac loves coming into work with me.

“At the moment I’m getting recognised quite a bit so I had a cap on and was trying to keep a bit of a low profile and we’re sitting there and he says very loudly: ‘I’m excited about going to Corrie, Daddy’.

“Everyone turned to look at me – he had totally blown my cover. I had to laugh!”

Carla and Frank’s relationship starts falling apart at their engagement party when he makes a big speech declaring his love and she feels overwhelmed.

Carla starts drinking and drives off in Frank’s car with, as our pictures from tonight’s episode show, disastrous results. She knocks down Rovers’ landlady Stella Price (Michelle Collins) leaving her fighting for life and smashes into the bookies.


Carnage: Driver Carla knocks over Stella Price

It’s the biggest stunt on Corrie since last year’s tram crash to mark the show’s 50th anniversary.

Frank tries to cover-up for drunken Carla, who is already banned from driving, by pretending to have been behind the wheel. He fails to see Carla is getting cold feet about *marrying and when she dumps him on the eve of their wedding he *retaliates by raping her.

Andrew says: “Frank is a very *complex character. On one hand he is old-fashioned and a gentleman, he opens doors for women but then buried deep there is this other side to him.

“Right up until it happens Carla is apologising to him as she calls off the wedding. She even says ‘you are a good man. You don’t deserve this’.


Plot: Frank tries to move Carla and Carla, right, is raped by Frank

“He tries to blame Carla. He even says to her ‘you made me do it’. That’s the most difficult line I’ve ever had to say. It is chilling.”

Andrew says: “Frank is in blind denial and determined to deceive everyone into thinking he’s innocent.”

But as The People revealed he then goes on to prey on Sally Webster.

Andrew says the scenes were equally tough for Alison, 38, and the stars have helped each other cope.

“Alison has been amazing. We get on really well and while we were *filming the rape stuff we literally spent 90 per cent of our time together working on it to get it right.

“It’s a good job we get on so well. It was very emotional to film for both of us but we had lots of support from all the other cast and crew. There were lots of hugs and lots of real tears and also lots of silence on set.”

Andrew admits he is a bit worried about the public’s reaction to the storyline and is bracing himself for possible comments.

“To be honest I’m surprised I haven’t had more already but actually people seem to like Frank.

“People have said to me ‘I wish you weren’t going to rape Carla’.

“But when I was offered the part they told me from day one how it started and how it ended so I knew exactly what I was getting into.”

Playing Frank has been totally different experience for Andrew who played Det Insp Neil Manson on ITV’s The Bill for seven years.He says: “Domestic rape happens in real life and we have a responsibility to talk about these issues. It is the first time it has been dealt with like this on Corrie. We are not doing it lightly. It is very well done.”


Old Bill: As DI Neil Manson

Wife Louise, a dance teacher, is a big Corrie fan and never misses an *episode – watching as she irons. To escape the *intensity of playing Frank Andrew loves *to cook and says he is at his happiest in the kitchen.

“Cooking is about the only thing I’m any good at. I’m a real foodie and I just love everything about it.” In fact, he says, apart from work and family his main passions are football – he’s an Everton fan – food and his faith.

Andrew regularly goes to church near his home in Liverpool and religion clearly plays an important part in his life.

Just a few days after we meet he is heading off to a Christian festival called Greenbelt which is held annually at Cheltenham racecourse.

He is even on the bill hosting “an evening with” style event for festival-goers.

Awkward

“People in this country are funny about religion but Greenbelt is just great. I first went to it in 1990.

“On the Sunday morning they do communion for 20,000 people.

“But it’s not that different to any other festival really – the busiest tent is always The Jesus Arms beer tent.”

He says he expects to get some awkward questions about how playing a rapist fits in with his faith.

“It’s a question people are bound to ask – but I see it as an important issue which we are getting out into the open.”


The People

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Andrew Lancel has claimed that viewers of the show like his villainous alter ego Frank Foster.

The former Bill star spoke of his amazement at the fact he has had so little negative backlash from Corrie fans.

"To be honest I'm surprised I haven't had more already but actually people seem to like Frank," Lancel told The People.

"People have said to me, 'I wish you weren't going to rape Carla'."

The 41-year-old praised co-star Alison King, who plays Carla Connor, for her "amazing" performance in the show's upcoming rape plot.

"Alison has been amazing. We get on really well and while we were *filming the rape stuff we literally spent 90% of our time together working on it to get it right," the star continued.

"It's a good job we get on so well. It was very emotional to film for both of us but we had lots of support from all the other cast and crew. There were lots of hugs and lots of real tears and also lots of silence on set."

----------


## layla

I don't see the need for this story. :Nono:  Its more an E enders story. :Sick:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street businessman Frank Foster finally shows Carla Connor his true colours next week, taking revenge against her in a tragic storyline twist.

The evil factory boss, played by Andrew Lancel, attacks and rapes Carla when she ends their relationship on the night before their wedding.

As seen in the newly-released picture below, Frank will pin Carla (Alison King) against the door of her flat when she asks him to leave. However, the actual rape will not be shown on screen.

Later, when the scene cuts back to the flat, viewers will see a broken and terrified Carla sobbing on the floor with Frank standing over her.

A Coronation Street spokesperson commented: "Whilst we don't see the actual attack on Carla, the viewer is left in no doubt about what Frank has done to her. These are powerful scenes which tackle a very difficult subject in a sensitive and moving way."

In the aftermath of the attack, Frank is shocked by his own actions and runs off into the night, while a traumatised Carla phones Maria Connor (Samia Smith) for help - knowing that she was a victim of Frank's unwanted advances earlier this year.

As the week continues, Carla will have to relive her ordeal as she reports the rape to specially trained officers and rape counsellors.

Coronation Street bosses have researched the storyline with experts from the St. Mary's Sexual Assault Referral Centre in Manchester.

Speaking of the plotline, Alison King commented: "As an actress, it's different to anything I've done before. I've had to go to a few dark places with this plot which has been a real challenge."

Andrew Lancel added: "These have been some of the most challenging scenes I have ever had to play. Frank is an absolute monster but a great character to play - that said, the scenes following the attack were very difficult, it was very heavy stuff. 

"I found it very hard. I didn't want to talk to anyone and I was really snappy. We owed it to victims of this sort of attack to get it right and we made sure we researched it thoroughly."

Coronation Street's dark Carla and Frank storyline begins on Monday at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2011), tammyy2j (13-09-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Samia Smith has discussed her character Maria Connor's involvement in the soap's forthcoming rape storyline, promising that she will be a big support for Carla.

Carla is sexually assaulted by fiancÃ© Frank Foster (Andrew Lancel) next week after she ends their relationship on the eve of their wedding.

As confirmed earlier this week, the actual rape is not shown on screen but subsequent scenes see Frank run off into the night, while a traumatised Carla phones Maria for help.

Smith told This Morning today: "Maria just instantly is round there and completely understands - and just can't believe, actually, that this has happened. Because Carla's such a strong woman as well, it's the last person that you would think that would happen to."

She continued: "Carla rings Maria straight away after the attack. Maria runs round to the flat and instantly is like, 'Frank's done this, hasn't he?' Carla is in bits on the floor and clearly in trauma. She's covered in bruises and just distraught. Maria just says, 'We've got to ring the police straight away - because you can't waste time'."

Smith also praised Alison King, who plays Carla, for the commitment she has given to the hard-hitting storyline.

"She really did her research," the actress said. "She's done amazing - she's just been brilliant throughout the whole storyline."

Frank previously tried to rape Maria earlier this year, but the matter was not pursued by the police due to lack of evidence.

Coronation Street's dark Frank and Carla plot begins on Monday at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

Events on ITV1 unfolded with a sense of horrible inevitability - Frank Foster, a man whose predatory personality has already caused concern, is jilted on the eve of his wedding by fiancÃ©e Carla Connor and exacts his revenge in the worst way imaginable. Frank is undoubtedly a monstrous figure (a virtual prerequisite for any businessman in Weatherfield these days), but what do his actions say about those in creative control of the Street?

Corrie has, of course, played out a rape plotline before, but the attack on Toyah Battersby back in 2001 was felt to be an insensitive misstep. Arriving soon after one of EastEnders’s biggest-ever ratings winners – the “Who Shot Phil?” saga – the show unwisely chose to reduce Toyah’s sexual assault to the level of a whodunnit.

As the finger of suspicion was pointed at various residents (Toyah herself had suffered memory loss), there was the overall impression on the part of viewers that an emotive and disturbing topic was being manipulated to tawdry ends.

Some lessons appear to have been learned over the last decade and Carla’s plight is certainly treated with more care. Although the rape comes as a result of several long-running story strands (Maria’s narrow escape and the feelings that Carla harbours for Peter), the ordeal is not swallowed whole by the demands of producing the soap’s continuing narrative. However, the fact that it’s Carla who’s the one being raped does raise important issues.

She may have only featured in Coronation Street for five years, but the Underworld queen has, in this relatively short space of time, become a classic heroine, the type for whom adversity and a poor childhood has bred backbone and a nice line in telling comment. With her stoicism and well-concealed soft centre, she could even be the true inheritor of Elsie Tanner’s crown.

But could we have reached a tipping point where the amount of heartache she experiences is becoming perverse? Since 2006, Carla has had two husbands die on her, seen her lover murdered, been held hostage, battled alcoholism, almost lost the object of her affection in a tram crash and smashed a car into the front window of Barlow’s Bookies, narrowly avoiding killing Stella in the process.

By having Carla undergo a vicious violation like rape, it begins to feel that she’s being systematically targeted by the storyliners. There’s no denying that the scenes in this evening’s double bill are powerfully acted by Alison King, but there seems to be an underlying mission to crack open Carla’s carapace and expose her vulnerability.

In the wider world, rapists often choose their targets regardless of the victim’s circumstance, so there’s no saying that Carla wouldn’t suffer an assault of this sort. But, in a fictional setting, it does begin to look cruel when so much anguish is piled onto one person’s shoulders.

What’s also worrying is the situation’s subtext: when Maria made her original accusations against Frank, Carla sided with her business partner over her PA because he held the purse strings. Are we supposed to feel that this is Carla’s punishment for putting career before friendship? It’s a queasy connotation buried deep beneath the layers of Frank’s obvious villainy but just because it’s not explicit doesn’t mean that it isn’t intended.

In the weeks to come, we’ll see Carla being driven to levels of despair, but let’s hope that the decision to put her through the emotional wringer doesn’t leave us with a completely broken character. Surely everyone agrees that Carla, the finest factory boss since the era when Mike Baldwin ruled the roost, has suffered enough.

(c) David Brown Radio Times

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Andrew Lancel has revealed that there are "disturbing" scenes in store in the aftermath of Frank's attack on Carla.

Frank raped Carla in Monday night's double bill of the soap after she dumped him on the eve of their wedding. He later ran off into the night, leaving Carla to call Maria (Samia Smith) for help.

Carla (Alison King) reports Frank to the police in this evening's episode, but the businessman soon shows the full extent of his manipulative nature when he returns to the flat and calmly protests his innocence.

Speaking of filming the rape storyline, Lancel told Daybreak today: "We worked hard on pretty much every line, every nuance - we almost choreographed it, for want of a better word. And it was very quiet. It's a very happy set, is Corrie, but there was a lot of silence that day. It was tough to do.

"But some of the scenes that followed, stuff that's on tonight, was just as hard really - with the twists and the deceit that Frank has. I found them really quite disturbing.

"He just breezes back in as if nothing's happened. They were the hardest scenes to do."

Lancel added that his time at Coronation Street has been a positive experience despite his challenging storyline.

"I've had a great deal of support from Corrie, from home and from my agent - everybody," he explained. "But, it sounds crazy - it's also been a lot of fun working on the show. We work very, very hard and we're able to play hard as well. 

"It's been a challenge, but that's what I wanted to do and it's been a gift as an actor - the baddies are always the great roles. I just wanted to make him not a clichÃ©d baddie. There's a long way to go with him. This stuff that's on tonight and the rest of the week, it's disturbing but it's fascinating at the same time."

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Andrew Lancel has expressed his delight over the viewer reaction to his dark new storyline.

The actor's twisted character Frank Foster raped businesswoman Carla Connor earlier this week, desperate to punish her after she dumped him on the eve of their wedding.

Last night's episode saw Frank face police questioning and show the true extent of his manipulative nature as he calmly protested his innocence.

Meanwhile, upcoming instalments will explore the reaction among the Weatherfield community and the negative impact on Leanne Barlow's marriage as her husband Peter remains determined to protect Carla.

Lancel told the Liverpool Echo: "We had 10 million viewers on Monday night. And I've had such a reaction to my work, as has Alison King who plays Carla. The compliments have been fantastic. Domestic rape happens in real life. So we were aware we had a responsibility and I think we got it right.

"I knew what was going to happen between Frank and Carla when I was offered the part so I was very prepared. We had a lot of time to think about it and we did our homework.

"It's not the first time a rape has been done on a soap, but it's the first time it has been done like this. And it is certainly the first where the perpetrator is so integral to what happens afterwards."

He continued: "There's a long way to go with Frank. I was buzzing when I read the script, let alone played it."

Coronation Street continues tonight at 8.30pm on ITV1 as Peter furiously attacks Frank.

----------

Glen1 (22-09-2011)

----------


## Glen1

Great storyline ,very well acted ,and the twist with Frank returnig to the scene with a takeaway, brilliant. It's what corrie needed after all the crap with Traceyluv and Stella ,who incidentally broke into a Liverpudlian accent during a scene last Monday.

----------

parkerman (22-09-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Carla Connor storyline takes another dark twist in tonight's episode of the soap as the factory boss tries to take her own life.

When Carla (Alison King) receives another visit from the police and is informed that no stone will be left unturned in the investigation, she soon starts to panic - realising that she desperately needs Leanne to keep quiet over what really happened on the night of the car crash.

Later, however, Leanne (Jane Danson) is furious when Carla begs her not to say anything. Issuing some harsh words to her rival, Leanne hints that she may tell the police the truth.

Afterwards, Carla feels that she can face the world no longer and takes an overdose of pills. When she calls Peter (Chris Gascoyne) to apologise and say goodbye, the bookie rushes into action and dials 999. Will Carla get the medical attention she needs in time?

Coronation Street airs tonight at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## parkerman

> Will Carla get the medical attention she needs in time?


Yes!

----------


## Perdita

> Yes!


I am sure of that too

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes!


if not, then Kym Marsh will have something to say on it

----------

Glen1 (29-09-2011), Perdita (29-09-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> I am sure of that too


Corrie Spoilers 10 - 14 October 2011

Monday 10 Oct 2011 19:30
Carla receives some shocking news.

Monday 10 Oct 2011 20:30
Carla is floored as an unexpected visitor arrives to stir up trouble.

Thursday 13 Oct 2011 20:30
Carla breaks down when a client gets too close.

Friday 14 Oct 2011 19:30
Carla is stunned as Frank turns up the pressure.

Friday 14 Oct 2011 20:30
A determined Carla squares up to Frank. 

I think that says it all!

----------

Glen1 (29-09-2011), Perdita (29-09-2011)

----------


## alan45

Just before







Just After????

----------


## sarah c

> Just before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just After


apart from gaining an injured hand..chaning her clothes, and the bed sheets?    :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (29-09-2011), Perdita (29-09-2011)

----------


## alan45

> apart from gaining an injured hand..chaning her clothes, and the bed sheets?


Maybe she wanted to look her best for the Ambulance Crew

----------

Glen1 (29-09-2011), sarah c (11-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> Maybe she wanted to look her best for the Ambulance Crew


My bet is Peter Barlow, not the ambulance crew

----------

alan45 (29-09-2011), Glen1 (29-09-2011)

----------


## alan45

Oh Look the Paramedics have arrived.

----------

Glen1 (29-09-2011)

----------


## Glen1

Now, come on folks ,she must have read your comments ,changed her clothes back when she realised it wasn't our Peter at the door. Also whilst unconscious removed the bandage. Also you realise Frank might be P.Barlow in disguise . I think iv'e forgotten to take my medication today.

----------


## parkerman

> Oh Look the Paramedics have arrived.....


....but allow Peter to take charge.

----------

Glen1 (29-09-2011)

----------


## Glen1

Doctor Barlow might find he's having his stethescope surgically removed when Aunty Leanne finds out.

----------


## tammyy2j

> apart from gaining an injured hand..chaning her clothes, and the bed sheets?


Did she change her clothes and bed sheets looks like to me that she is passed out on the couch with a maybe a blanket around her

----------

Glen1 (29-09-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Did she change her clothes and bed sheets looks like to me that she is passed out on the coach with a maybe a blanket around her


Wonder where the Coach came from,

----------

Glen1 (29-09-2011), sarah c (11-10-2011)

----------


## parkerman

Peter - he's her life coach.

----------

Perdita (29-09-2011), tammyy2j (30-09-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Peter - he's her life coach.


With him as a life coach shes doomed

----------


## parkerman

> With him as a life coach shes doomed


Yes, but if she'd learnt by Peter's example, she could have married Frank and then gone and married someone else as well. Sorted.

----------


## alan45

> Yes, but if she'd learnt by Peter's example, she could have married Frank and then gone and married someone else as well. Sorted.


Ah yes, but would she go down on a submarine??

----------


## parkerman

You might like to rephrase that, Alan... :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Alison King has offered her take on the turbulent events which lead to her character Carla Connor having a fresh showdown with evil Frank Foster.

Carla confronts Frank (Andrew Lancel) at his home later this week after he wins his appeal for bail and recruits his mother Anne to act on his behalf at the factory.

As revealed earlier this year, Anne (Gwen Taylor) immediately starts to make life difficult for Carla, believing that her allegation of rape against Frank is false. She then hires burly thugs to take away Frank's share of the business - including machinery and materials.

King told ITV.com that Anne makes her intentions known during a late-night visit to the factory, explaining: "Carla goes into Underworld expecting to see Sally being all goody two shoes. She goes back quite late at night to get some papers. She's a little bit worried that Frank might be in there, but she's hoping that it's Sally. And instead, it's Frank's mother.

"She lets it be known to Carla that she's not going anywhere and she's actually there to be a proxy, which is somebody to come in and cope with Frank's businesses on his behalf. And there's no way that I can get her out."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alison King has promised that there is "high drama" ahead on the cobbles as Carla Connor's dark storyline with Frank Foster continues.

Carla was raped by Frank last month and she is currently waiting to see if she will get justice as the evil businessman continues to protest his innocence to the authorities and Weatherfield's residents.

Events take a new twist in this week's episodes as Frank wins his appeal for bail before recruiting his mother Anne (Gwen Taylor) to act on his behalf at Underworld.

King told ITV.com of Carla's ongoing journey: "This storyline, to date, has been probably the hardest storyline I've ever had to broach, really, in terms of continuation of getting the feelings there and keeping them bang on. It's been shattering, but a challenge."

Hinting at what is in store next, she continued: "[There's] high, high drama to come. My goodness, there's so many hills to ride your horse over on this. And I don't know where it's going to end, because I honestly haven't been told and I can't see an end at the moment. 

"So I'm just going, 'What next can she possibly have thrown at her?' But it's exciting, exciting stuff to come, I know that."

Sally Webster (Sally Dynevor) was recently tipped to start featuring in the storyline as she puts her own personal safety at risk by growing closer to Frank (Andrew Lancel).

Reports have also suggested that returnee Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh) helps Carla to get her life back on track and stands up to Frank in forthcoming episodes.

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Glen1 (10-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> Coronation Street star Alison King has offered her take on the turbulent events which lead to her character Carla Connor having a fresh showdown with evil Frank Foster.
> 
> Carla confronts Frank (Andrew Lancel) at his home later this week after he wins his appeal for bail and recruits his mother Anne to act on his behalf at the factory.
> 
> As revealed earlier this year, Anne (Gwen Taylor) immediately starts to make life difficult for Carla, believing that her allegation of rape against Frank is false. She then hires burly thugs to take away Frank's share of the business - including machinery and materials.
> 
> King told ITV.com that Anne makes her intentions known during a late-night visit to the factory, explaining: "Carla goes into Underworld expecting to see Sally being all goody two shoes. She goes back quite late at night to get some papers. She's a little bit worried that Frank might be in there, but she's hoping that it's Sally. And instead, it's Frank's mother.
> 
> "She lets it be known to Carla that she's not going anywhere and she's actually there to be a proxy, which is somebody to come in and cope with Frank's businesses on his behalf. And there's no way that I can get her out."


Rest of the post:

She continued: "Frank sends in his mum to get some big, burly men to come into Underworld and take all [the] sewing machines away. Well, 40% of them. 

"This is the last straw, and she can't think of anything else to do, bar go and see Frank, confront him and say, 'I want my stuff back'. Which, of course, is probably not a good idea under the circumstances and with how angry she is at him. It doesn't go very well."

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Glen1 (10-10-2011)

----------


## sarah c

> Ah yes, but would she go down on a submarine??


there is a reply there!!! but I'm too much a lady......

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE'S Carla Connor is left shaken after her attacker Frank Foster warns her to withdraw her rape accusation against him at Weatherfield Court.

Evil Frank, who raped his ex-fiancÃ©e (Alison King) after she dumped him the night before their wedding, shouts "You've still got time to withdraw your allegation" as they enter the court for his trial.

Frightened Carla, dressed in a black coat, has been left traumatised since the horror attack.

But Frank has carried on like nothing ever happened, and has managed to persuade Sally Webster that he is innocent.

The pair start dating and Sally (Sally Dynevor) accompanies her new man to court along with his battleaxe mum Anne (Gwen Taylor).

Her daughter Rosie (Helen Flanagan) is against the relationship and tries to stop the blossoming romance with the help of her boyfriend Jason Grimshaw (Ryan Thomas).

It has been revealed that Frank will be killed off when his dark storyline reaches a conclusion.

The scenes will be shown in upcoming episodes of Coronation Street.


The Sun

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alison King has revealed that she wants a long future for her character Carla Connor's relationship with Peter Barlow.

Carla has been enjoying an affair with Peter (Chris Gascoyne) for a few weeks and is planning to go public with the romance once Frank Foster's rape trial is over.

Frank (Andrew Lancel) sexually assaulted Carla late last year after she called off their wedding. His trial begins later this month, but there are twists ahead as the truth about Carla and Peter will come out in court after Frank hired a private detective to follow them.

King told the Worksop Guardian: "Carla doesn't have an inkling that there's a private detective on her case at all. Although why, I don't know - I think she should suspect it from Frank. I think she thinks they've been quite careful.

"[Carla and Peter have] got together and that's been such a help to her. He's such a crutch for her and she's needed him through this. She thinks she's played it pretty cool and got it just where it ought to be. They've not let anybody know, but they plan to let everybody know once the court case is done. 

"I think in her mind, it's none of their business, but of course it's going to affect the case."

She continued: "The future for Carla and Peter? Well, I hope it's a long one - because I love working with Chris Gascoyne. He's very funny - he makes me belly-laugh a lot! 

"On the other hand, Carla and Peter is a recipe for disaster. They're both alcoholics and there's a beautiful young boy in the midst of that who they're trying to parent. Keep watching because that should be very, very interesting."

Coronation Street continues tonight at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

There wil never be a happy ending for Peter &  Carla because Simon loves Leanne she is his Mum and he will never except Carla as him mother.

----------

Perdita (19-01-2012), tammyy2j (19-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alison King has admitted that she cannot see herself getting bored of playing Carla Connor on the soap.

Carla has been at the centre of high-profile storylines on the show since her introduction in 2006 - including her recent rape plot with evil Frank Foster.

Speaking to The Sun's TV Buzz magazine, King hinted that she is unlikely to leave the cobbles anytime soon.

"I've always said I'll keep playing Carla till I get bored of her," the actress explained. "And with someone like Carla, there's never much chance of getting bored."

King also praised co-stars Andrew Lancel and Chris Gascoyne, who play twisted Frank and troubled Peter Barlow respectively.

"I call [Andrew] my very own Stephen Fry as he's full of trivia," she commented. "I'll tell him, 'You're boring me with all these facts! Will you shut up now?' But we've got chemistry that can be hard to find in this business. Andrew keeps me alive - he keeps me going."

She continued: "I love working with Chris Gascoyne so much. It's like working with your granddad. Honestly, he gets older by the day, but I know I'm going to have to give him back to Jane Danson [Leanne] at some point because she misses him dearly."

King's full interview appears in the next issue of TV Buzz, which is free with The Sun on Saturday.

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## ellie2

The Peter/ Carla storyline is getting sooo tedious - zzz...

----------


## Perdita

Will be fun to watch after next week when it becomes public knowledge

----------


## tammyy2j

I see no chemistry with Carla and Peter and also Carla and Frank

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alison King has predicted that Carla Connor and Peter Barlow's relationship will end badly.

Carla and Peter (Chris Gascoyne) have been enjoying a secret affair in recent weeks, but the truth is exposed in tonight's episodes as photos of the pair kissing are handed to Peter's wife Leanne (Jane Danson) at Frank Foster's rape trial.

King has now told the Daily Star that while she wants a long future for Carla and Peter, she is expecting heartbreak ahead in the long run.

"The longer I can have carnage with Chris, the better, because I love him," the actress explained. "He makes me belly laugh from the inside out.

"But Carla has an eject button and I think she will use it in the end. She's like the black widow who hasn't died! Chris should be worried."

King also said that Carla will be distraught if the revelation of her affair counts against her in court.

"Carla will be absolutely devastated if Frank gets off, because she was raped," she commented. "And no matter what the consequences with Peter, it's got nothing to do with what happened to her."

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alison King has revealed that evil Frank Foster will try to "bully" Carla Connor out of Underworld in the coming days.

Carla was recently left distraught when Frank was found not guilty of raping her, but there is more drama on the way in upcoming episodes as he tries to take over her business.

Tonight's episodes see Frank (Andrew Lancel) return to the factory and announce that he is moving back in now that he is a free man.

Â© ITV
Â© ITV


King told itv.com of the storyline: "Carla's feeling devastated straight after the trial, but she really just wants to move on, get back into the factory and get back into the swing of things. She's got Peter to lean on and he's helping her do that, but there's complications.

"Frank's still about and making trouble. She arrives back to her factory raring to go, to discover that he's moved in there. He offers to buy her out because he thinks this is going to be a really good solution. He tries to bully her out."

The actress added that, to make matters worse, Peter (Chris Gascoyne) will struggle to get his young son Simon (Alex Bain) to accept his new romance with Carla.

King said: "Carla and Peter's relationship is floating, blooming, it's beautiful. They've got banter, they've got everything. But Carla, Peter and Simon - that's not so easy. Simon hates her."

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

The missing images

----------


## alan45

Carla Connor,
Hair like tar,
Knocked Stella over,
In Frank's car!
In love with Liam,
Then with Peter.
Drinks red wine by the flamin' litre!

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2012), lizann (10-02-2012), Siobhan (10-02-2012), tammyy2j (10-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's troubled businesswoman Carla Connor becomes a murder suspect this week after her evil ex-fiancÃ© Frank Foster is found dead.

Carla's hatred of Frank (Andrew Lancel) is about to escalate when he cons her into signing away her share of Underworld, as she wrongly believes that she has a lucrative deal with Jenny Sumner to look forward to.

When Carla realises that Jenny has been in cahoots with Frank all along, she's furious and has a final showdown with the villain after hours at the factory, during which he threatens to rape her again. Not long afterwards, Frank's lifeless body is discovered at Underworld. Has Carla killed him, or is somebody else responsible?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Corrie favourite Alison King, who plays Carla, to hear all about the murder mystery storyline.

Carla has a nasty shock on the way when it comes to Frank and Jennyâ¦
"Yeah, Carla thinks that she's all set up with Jenny. She's really sad that she's going to lose the factory, but she knows that she's got a way around it and she can start again with Jenny's help. From Carla's point of view, it makes the most sense, because Frank seems to be going nowhere. He just isn't letting Carla get on with her life after the rape, and she can't seem to get away from him. 

"So it's a huge bombshell for Carla when her only way out comes crashing down, because Jenny has betrayed her. She thought she had another card to play, but she doesn't. Carla is absolutely devastated." 


That leads up to a final showdown scene between Carla and Frank, doesn't it?
"It does. Frank threatens to attack Carla again, so it's horrible for her. The nasty side of Frank is starting to appear again. Bless Andrew, as that was hard for him to take home. But it was another great scene to be involved in."

Frank is found dead shortly afterwards, and Carla is one of the suspects. Do you think she's capable of murdering someone?
"Well, Carla could be at absolute breaking point by now, considering everything she's been through. I don't think she's capable of committing a murder, but I think she is capable of causing an accident and she's also capable of self-defence. So maybe that could mean she is responsible for what's happened."

How does she feel about Frank being dead?
"Carla's pleased that he's dead. I don't think she misses him at all after what he did to her, as he's made her life a misery. But I think she's sad that it's come to this, and sad that she's in the middle of it all. She wishes none of it had happened. However, what Frank did was unforgivable in Carla's eyes, along with the fact that he kept interfering in her life in such a horrible way afterwards. So she's glad he's gone."


In real life, what was it like to say goodbye to Andrew?
"It was really sad to say goodbye. Though I won't miss his anecdotes! (Laughs) He'd tell me lots of different anecdotes, every single day! But he was an amazing bloke to work with, he's very giving and it was a blessing to come across him. I think he always knew that Frank's story would have a beginning, a middle and an end, so it was nice for him to play that out."

Carla and Peter will both be under scrutiny from the police in the coming days. How does that affect their relationship?
"Well, what goes on between Carla and Peter is interesting to watch, put it that way! They're both suspects, they have different motives and they both had very different circumstances on the night of Frank's death. And those cross over in a very weird way, so it'll be really good to watch. 

"I think Carla and Peter adore each other, so she'd be absolutely devastated if he'd killed Frank, because it would have been for her. That would be the end of her world, as she'd literally have nothing left if he went to jail."


Sally now knows the truth about Frank, and we've heard that Carla forgives her for everything. Why is that?
"I think Carla just knows that Sally has been put through the same rubbish that she has by Frank. Carla has been taken in by Frank herself in the past, so she's got a certain amount of forgiveness. In a way, it's exactly the same thing that Maria forgave Carla for. 

"Carla and Sally have both been led along by Frank and ignored the warning signs, so for once in her life, Carla hasn't got double standards and she's quite forgiving and supporting of Sally. Although underneath it all, maybe some of that tension will come out later during their squabbles!"

Carla and Leanne's arguments are always great to watch. Do you enjoy filming those scenes?
"Yes, I do, because it's two alpha-females going head-to-head. I think they're both capable of ripping each other's heads off! Carla and Leanne like to have a go at each other, so it's always a really good match. That's never going to stop now, because I don't think Leanne will ever forgive Carla!"


Do you think Carla and Peter have a strong future together, or is their relationship doomed?
"I think Carla and Peter's relationship has been so long coming that they'd have to really, really try before they gave up on it, otherwise what was the point? There's been such a struggle to get to where they are now, so I don't think they should give up. 

"They both really, really love each other, so I'm hoping that it will continue, at least for the time being. It's a deep love, not just a shallow one. It's not one that should easily fall apart."

Would you like Carla to have some happier times, or do you prefer the more emotional storylines?
"A split between the two is always nice, literally because you just get so knackered after a big storyline and there's only so much that you can do in a certain space of time. Also, Carla came into the show with some good comedy, so I think she can do both. Humourous scenes are also really nice and enjoyable to play, so it's nice to have a bit of both."

How would you sum up being at the centre of this huge storyline?
"It's been a bonkers schedule and very, very tiring, but so brilliant to do. I've worked with so many brilliant people on the storyline. It's been an honour to work with Andrew and Gwen Taylor, and I've had a really nice variety of scenes.

"What I've tried to do is go all-out on each and every scene, so what I see written down on paper comes alive. Then when it comes to do a take, it can be a lot different to how I imagined. That means a scene can often involve something bigger than I thought it would, so it can be a lot more intense.

"But in general, it been brilliant. We've had some great ratings, so it's brilliant for Corrie. It's just lovely and very exciting stuff to be involved in, so I'm having a great time."

----------

CrazyLea (05-03-2012), Ruffed_lemur (09-03-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

Carla and Peter totally deserve each other,pair of alkies.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

It was nice to see Carla being honest with the police about her whereabouts.  Often people in soaps lie because it sounds bad.  Then get themselves in a bigger mess!

----------


## walsh2509

The bottle ?  did the cops not say that according the to the credit card Peter spent Â£35 on a bottle of Whiskey, then some minutes later say a "cheap" bottle of Whiskey. Yes you can spend hundreds even thousands on a bottle but everyday "cheap"  bottles are about Â£12.  If you pay Â£35 for a bottle you'll get a very good malt whiskey, if the bottle found is a cheap whiskey, then it won't be the bottle Peter bought for Â£35. You would have thought the cops would have clicked onto that right away.

 I did have 2 choices for the killer , No1 the mother, but the way she has been going on it doesn't seem to look as though she did it. My 2nd and now my No1 is Jenny, she was on Carla's side until the jury found Frank not guily. I think she would have came in when Frank said out loud that he raped Carla and would do it again, I think she's seen herself in that position in the future. She's then agrued with him and she's hit him with the bottle he took off of Carla and he was killed in the fall down the stairs.

----------


## N.Fan

But maybe Â£35 to the cops is a cheap bottle of whisky.
Once they've checked the blood and finger prints then they'll obviously reveal more.

----------


## sarah c

> But maybe Â£35 to the cops is a cheap bottle of whisky.
> Once they've checked the blood and finger prints then they'll obviously reveal more.


the whisky bottle they have found in the skip with the blood on it, was the one from Carla's handbag!

Frank found it when checking if she was 'wired' before admitting raping her, and he put it to one side in the factory.

so it should have his prints on it, and Carla's , and Peter's because they both drank from it in the flat....and whoever sold it to Carla..... and Roy(Norris) who picked it out of the skip barehanded....

but lets not bother with mere details like that....

----------


## shalagee

> The bottle ?  did the cops not say that according the to the credit card Peter spent Â£35 on a bottle of Whiskey, then some minutes later say a "cheap" bottle of Whiskey. Yes you can spend hundreds even thousands on a bottle but everyday "cheap"  bottles are about Â£12.  If you pay Â£35 for a bottle you'll get a very good malt whiskey, if the bottle found is a cheap whiskey, then it won't be the bottle Peter bought for Â£35. You would have thought the cops would have clicked onto that right away.
> 
>  I did have 2 choices for the killer , No1 the mother, but the way she has been going on it doesn't seem to look as though she did it. My 2nd and now my No1 is Jenny, she was on Carla's side until the jury found Frank not guily. I think she would have came in when Frank said out loud that he raped Carla and would do it again, I think she's seen herself in that position in the future. She's then agrued with him and she's hit him with the bottle he took off of Carla and he was killed in the fall down the stairs.


 My first choice is Jenny as well, but she isn't one of the suspects supplied by the powers that be. Are all those just a smoke screen? I read somewhere that it was Anne. I'm just glad they are supposed to tell us who it is quickly. I find these story lines about crimes to be tedious. More romance!! That's my mantra.

----------


## parkerman

> If you pay Â£35 for a bottle you'll get a very good malt whiskey, if the bottle found is a cheap whiskey, then it won't be the bottle Peter bought for Â£35. You would have thought the cops would have clicked onto that right away.


Perhaps that's why they arrested Carla and not Peter then?

----------


## alan45

The skip should have been on of the first places apart from the factory to be searched

----------


## parkerman

> The skip should have been on of the first places apart from the factory to be searched


You're confusing the Weatherfield police with a competent police force!

----------


## sarah c

> You're confusing the Weatherfield police with a competent police force!


at least we have different CID officers this time?!  starting to think that only one set ever worked at any given nick

----------


## Perdita

Since their happy union took place on the cobbled streets of Weatherfield, it was always destined to end badly.
Coronation Street lovers Carla Connor and Peter Barlow appear set to have a stormy break-up in the upcoming weeks.
Carla, played by Alison King, is left looking angry, betrayed, and upset when she reportedly discovers that the man she loves has rekindled his relationship with his estranged wife.

Peter Barlow, played by actor Chris Gascoyne, split from Leanne Barlow, portrayed by Jane Danson, after his affair with Carla was made public during a court case, earlier this year.
The trio have been feuding ever since and the tension between Peter and Leanne had become so difficult that viewers would have never believed a reconciliation was on the cards.

The pair of recovering alcoholics agree to meet down by the canal side to discuss the situation but the gentle talks soon turn stormy.
Peter explains that he has fallen back into the arms of Leanne, and Carla goes berserk at the news.
The black haired factory boss lashes out at the bookmaker as he tries in vain to calm her down.
 The final hug: Carla is left feeling hurt, upset and betrayed by the man she thought she could trust
As Peter attempts to restrain his now ex-girlfriend, Carla gives him a mouthful of abuse and tells him in no uncertain terms to leave her alone.
The only person able to calm her down is little Simon, who surprisingly reaches out and hugs the woman he once blamed for breaking up his parents marriage.
It is unclear why Simon, played by 10-year-old Alex Bain, has become friendly towards Carla, but his behaviour is in stark contrast to how he usually treats her.

Next week viewers will see Simon tell the courts that he wants to live with his mother Leanne and not Peter and Carla.
Itâs been a difficult year for Carla as she faced a rape trial, was judged by colleagues and neighbours for her affair with Peter, and next week gets accused of trying to bribe Leanne to leave the area.
The difficult story lines paid dividends, however, and won actor Alison this yearâs title of Best Actress at The British Soap Awards 2012.
Coronation Street were contacted by Mail Online but refused to comment.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz1v0Nwccbw

----------

tammyy2j (16-05-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Chris Gascoyne and Alison King are to take a four-month hiatus from Coronation Street, ITV has confirmed.

The Peter Barlow and Carla Connor stars' last scenes prior to their break will air in July, the Corrie website has said.

The stars, who have both been at the centre of the show's plots over the last three years, are leaving to spend more time with their respective families. 

Their summer exit will coincide with the verdict of Peter's custody battle with ex-wife Leanne over his son Simon.

Peter and Carla will escape the country, but viewers are left to wonder whether they will flee with young Simon.

Bosses assure fans that the Weatherfield couple will return to the cobbles with an "explosive storyline".

Gascoyne, 44, has played Peter Barlow since 2000, leaving the soap in 2007 before returning a year later.

Meanwhile, King has been on the Street since 2006, taking a break only in 2009 due to her pregnancy with her first and only daughter.

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Alison King has explained her upcoming four-month break from the soap.

The Carla Connor actress, who announced her Weatherfield hiatus last month, revealed that she endeavours to go on holiday with fiancÃ© Adam Huckett and 3-year-old daughter Daisy Mae.

The star told Soaplife: "It's three years since I had a baby and I've been working for all of that time so I haven't been able to spend too much time with my family.

"I plan to have a nice holiday and spend time at home getting jobs done on the house, all very normal stuff."

However, King insisted that she "loves playing Carla" and will return to filming on October 1.

Chris Gascoyne, who plays King's on-screen boyfriend Peter Barlow, is also exiting the ITV serial temporarily to spend more time with his family.

Gascoyne said shortly after the announcement: "You don't get a rest because there's no end to this show and when you have got big storyline after big storyline you get very tired and you're not really on top of your work. 

"So much so I just needed a break to refresh myself and then come back and I'll be fine."

The pair's characters Carla and Peter will escape the country together, but viewers are left to wonder whether they will flee with young Simon.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Alison King has said that her alter ego Carla Connor feels responsible for Peter's meltdown.

Underworld owner Carla watches her troubled boyfriend return to alcoholism after conceding his son to estranged wife Leanne over the next week.

She told Soaplife: "She fears she's pushed him over the edge. Michelle tries to tell her Peter has brought this on himself, but Carla loves him and she's really scared. She wishes she could turn back time."

Describing Carla's mindset when Peter abducts Simon, King went on: "She would be stuck between trying to make Peter see sense and knowing that he'd go with Simon anyway so it would be better if she went with him. 

"All I can say is it would be against the law for them to take Simon, but she'd still do that for Peter.

"She loves Peter, but she feels a bit responsible for all the angst he's going through over his son, and thinks maybe it would be easier if she'd have left him alone."

The 39-year-old also revealed in the interview the reasons behind her four-month break from filming.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street business woman Carla Connor berates Peter for gambling away their joint business with his crazy offers this week.

Despite having won a massive 35 grand, Carla's brother Rob and Tracy start blackmailing Peter when he can't pay up, threatening to sue him.

However, Carla soon comes up with a double proposal - a business partnership and marriage. 

Here, Alison King - who plays Carla - reveals the reasoning behind her character's big decision.

Is Carla sick and tired of having to appease both Rob and Peter? Does she just wish they'd stop acting like kids and grow up?
"Yes she is totally sick of it - she wishes she could just knock their heads together. She can't mend or build any bridges with Rob. She would desperately like to but Peter keeps getting in the way and she can't help Peter because Rob keeps winding him up. They are never going to get on so she just has to deal with it."

Is there nothing she can do about Rob and Tracy's threat to sue over Rob's betting winnings?
"She is very angry - she would do anything to help Peter but to be honest he has been such an idiot. She has asked him to stop and she has tried to stop Rob but all she can do is beg and Rob is all about the power and that is what he really wants, he still wants Carla to always be on his side and try and help him, but how can she do that after the way he behaved?"

How angry does she feel about the situation?
"She feels angry and frustrated and let down by both of them really."


Does Carla feel she has to be constantly biting her tongue because she knows Peter feels emasculated by her being the breadwinner? 
"Sometimes she is more aware of it than others, she hasn't seen it as a big issue at the moment. She is a strong woman and she is aware that he is a bull in a china shop, sometimes she lets that go and sometimes she is more sensitive about it but when he has annoyed her she just feels he should grow up and deal with it."

Is she surprised at the mess he has made of things?
"Yes she is really surprised, he has been running that shop for years and it has been a great business so she is surprised that his pride has literally messed up his whole business, also she feels guilty that it is Rob who has been the person behind it and she knows somewhere down the line that it is about her so she has guilt over that too."

Does it ever honestly bother Carla that he's not the main breadwinner? Would she secretly like him to be loaded and so calling the shots - or does she like being the partner in control?
"Carla has been with successful businessmen in the past, she was attracted to that and it has always ended badly so I think for once she did put love first and went through so much to get there with him - he is the love of her life, he is everything to her, flaws and all. You can tell by the chemistry between them, they are made for each other."

What gives her the idea of the double whammy proposal - marriage and the business partnership at Underworld?
"Well, it is Deirdre really who speaks to her and tells her that sometimes men can feel emasculated by strong women and that maybe if they were husband and wife he would feel a bit better about things. He might be able to swallow his pride and get on with it and feel a bit more easy about it." 

Is marriage something Carla has ever been interested in before with Peter, has she seen it as a necessity?
"No, neither of them have seen it as something they need but now she has thought about it she thinks, 'Why not?' because she wants him to feel more of an equal."

How does Peter react? Is she pleased with his reactions? Does it fit into her plan?
"He is shocked but I think he knows deep down why she is doing it, but he does love her so much, he is really lovely about it, although he does question it briefly and says he didn't think it was something they would ever do. He does want to do it."

Do you think she is someone who would have preferred to have been proposed to and swept off her feet?
"In an ideal world yes, I guess so, but she has had that before and I just think she knows it is for good with Peter and she does want to get it right."

Does she see Leanne as a threat any more or does she see the threat more from his behaviour with the business?
"Leanne will always be a threat to her because she is the sensible one, although Carla has got her act together recently and is more sensible than she used to be, more level-headed than Peter. But she knows that Leanne will always hold a piece of his heart because she was his family unit and Carla can't provide that."


Carla's not as hot-headed as she used to be and she's more compassionate - as proved when she accompanies Hayley to hospital. Why does she do that for Hayley and do you like this more human version of Carla? 
"I love playing that because you don't get to see it often and Hayley is the person who brings Carla's barriers down. They have shared so much with the siege and other things. With Hayley there is no bull, it is just always the truth, she has seen Carla at her most vulnerable, only Hayley and Peter, and Michelle sometimes, really see that. It is lovely to play and funny with Hayley because they are the odd couple."

It is nice that she is there for Hayley over the cancer diagnosis? Are you pleased that Carla is involved in that journey with Hayley?
"I absolutely love it - for one I love working with Julie and she is a brilliant actress. I am so glad that I am part of this beautiful but sad story."

How do you see Peter and Carla's working relationship panning out? Could it split them up if it goes wrong? If it works out, could it strengthen their relationship?
"They are made for each other but it will be interesting to see how they go on working together every day - how much control she will let him have at the factory - will she be able to let go and leave him to it or will it be in the back of her mind the mess he made at the bookies? We will have to wait and see if it puts a strain on their relationship - she will still be holding the purse strings which could cause problems."

When's the wedding?
"Not sure of the exact date but towards the end of the year - if all goes to plan!"

----------

Ruffed_lemur (16-07-2013)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street business woman Carla Connor berates Peter for gambling away their joint business with his crazy offers this week.

Despite having won a massive 35 grand, Carla's brother Rob and Tracy start blackmailing Peter when he can't pay up, threatening to sue him.

However, Carla soon comes up with a double proposal - a business partnership and marriage. 

Here, Alison King - who plays Carla - reveals the reasoning behind her character's big decision.

Is Carla sick and tired of having to appease both Rob and Peter? Does she just wish they'd stop acting like kids and grow up?
"Yes she is totally sick of it - she wishes she could just knock their heads together. She can't mend or build any bridges with Rob. She would desperately like to but Peter keeps getting in the way and she can't help Peter because Rob keeps winding him up. They are never going to get on so she just has to deal with it."

Is there nothing she can do about Rob and Tracy's threat to sue over Rob's betting winnings?
"She is very angry - she would do anything to help Peter but to be honest he has been such an idiot. She has asked him to stop and she has tried to stop Rob but all she can do is beg and Rob is all about the power and that is what he really wants, he still wants Carla to always be on his side and try and help him, but how can she do that after the way he behaved?"

How angry does she feel about the situation?
"She feels angry and frustrated and let down by both of them really."


Does Carla feel she has to be constantly biting her tongue because she knows Peter feels emasculated by her being the breadwinner? 
"Sometimes she is more aware of it than others, she hasn't seen it as a big issue at the moment. She is a strong woman and she is aware that he is a bull in a china shop, sometimes she lets that go and sometimes she is more sensitive about it but when he has annoyed her she just feels he should grow up and deal with it."

Is she surprised at the mess he has made of things?
"Yes she is really surprised, he has been running that shop for years and it has been a great business so she is surprised that his pride has literally messed up his whole business, also she feels guilty that it is Rob who has been the person behind it and she knows somewhere down the line that it is about her so she has guilt over that too."

Does it ever honestly bother Carla that he's not the main breadwinner? Would she secretly like him to be loaded and so calling the shots - or does she like being the partner in control?
"Carla has been with successful businessmen in the past, she was attracted to that and it has always ended badly so I think for once she did put love first and went through so much to get there with him - he is the love of her life, he is everything to her, flaws and all. You can tell by the chemistry between them, they are made for each other."

What gives her the idea of the double whammy proposal - marriage and the business partnership at Underworld?
"Well, it is Deirdre really who speaks to her and tells her that sometimes men can feel emasculated by strong women and that maybe if they were husband and wife he would feel a bit better about things. He might be able to swallow his pride and get on with it and feel a bit more easy about it." 

Is marriage something Carla has ever been interested in before with Peter, has she seen it as a necessity?
"No, neither of them have seen it as something they need but now she has thought about it she thinks, 'Why not?' because she wants him to feel more of an equal."

How does Peter react? Is she pleased with his reactions? Does it fit into her plan?
"He is shocked but I think he knows deep down why she is doing it, but he does love her so much, he is really lovely about it, although he does question it briefly and says he didn't think it was something they would ever do. He does want to do it."

Do you think she is someone who would have preferred to have been proposed to and swept off her feet?
"In an ideal world yes, I guess so, but she has had that before and I just think she knows it is for good with Peter and she does want to get it right."

Does she see Leanne as a threat any more or does she see the threat more from his behaviour with the business?
"Leanne will always be a threat to her because she is the sensible one, although Carla has got her act together recently and is more sensible than she used to be, more level-headed than Peter. But she knows that Leanne will always hold a piece of his heart because she was his family unit and Carla can't provide that."


Carla's not as hot-headed as she used to be and she's more compassionate - as proved when she accompanies Hayley to hospital. Why does she do that for Hayley and do you like this more human version of Carla? 
"I love playing that because you don't get to see it often and Hayley is the person who brings Carla's barriers down. They have shared so much with the siege and other things. With Hayley there is no bull, it is just always the truth, she has seen Carla at her most vulnerable, only Hayley and Peter, and Michelle sometimes, really see that. It is lovely to play and funny with Hayley because they are the odd couple."

It is nice that she is there for Hayley over the cancer diagnosis? Are you pleased that Carla is involved in that journey with Hayley?
"I absolutely love it - for one I love working with Julie and she is a brilliant actress. I am so glad that I am part of this beautiful but sad story."

How do you see Peter and Carla's working relationship panning out? Could it split them up if it goes wrong? If it works out, could it strengthen their relationship?
"They are made for each other but it will be interesting to see how they go on working together every day - how much control she will let him have at the factory - will she be able to let go and leave him to it or will it be in the back of her mind the mess he made at the bookies? We will have to wait and see if it puts a strain on their relationship - she will still be holding the purse strings which could cause problems."

When's the wedding?
"Not sure of the exact date but towards the end of the year - if all goes to plan!"

----------


## lizann

http://www.digitalspy.ie/soaps/s3/co...-pictures.html

carla looks stunning in her wedding dress

----------

tammyy2j (11-10-2013)

----------


## lizann

http://www.digitalspy.ie/soaps/s3/co...-pictures.html

carla looks stunning in her wedding dress

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Carla Barlow will consider having a secret abortion after discovering she is pregnant next month.

The Underworld boss is shocked when she realises she is expecting her first child, and immediately decides to keep it a secret from husband Peter, according to the Daily Star.

Viewers will see Carla (Alison King) confide in best friend Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh) and confess she plans to have a secret abortion.

Despite Michelle's pleas that she can't keep this a secret from Peter (Chris Gascoyne), Carla is determined to go ahead with her plans.

Peter will resume his affair with Tina McIntrye next week following their brief fling over Christmas. 

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## lizann

she don't confide in best mate tina then

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Do hope she keeps the baby.

----------


## GloriaW

> Coronation Street's Carla Barlow will consider having a secret abortion after discovering she is pregnant next month.
> 
> The Underworld boss is shocked when she realises she is expecting her first child, and immediately decides to keep it a secret from husband Peter, according to the Daily Star.
> 
> Viewers will see Carla (Alison King) confide in best friend Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh) and confess she plans to have a secret abortion.
> 
> Despite Michelle's pleas that she can't keep this a secret from Peter (Chris Gascoyne), Carla is determined to go ahead with her plans.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great; more of Tina and Peter. :Thumbsdown:

----------


## swmc66

That would serve Tina right as she must be dumb to think that Peter is not sleeping with his wife

----------


## GloriaW

> That would serve Tina right as she must be dumb to think that Peter is not sleeping with his wife


She's actually thinking??

----------

inkyskin (15-02-2014)

----------


## alan45

> Oh great; more of Tina and Peter.


Don't worry she will soon be gone, feet first

----------


## alan45

> Oh great; more of Tina and Peter.


Don't worry she will soon be gone, feet first

----------


## GloriaW

> Don't worry she will soon be gone, feet first


Wish he was heading for the exit door too. I've been fed up with this characte ever since he went on the alcoholic rampage. Sober, he's still a character I could live without.

----------


## GloriaW

> Don't worry she will soon be gone, feet first


Wish he was heading for the exit door too. I've been fed up with this characte ever since he went on the alcoholic rampage. Sober, he's still a character I could live without.

----------


## lizann

> Wish he was heading for the exit door too. I've been fed up with this characte ever since he went on the alcoholic rampage. Sober, he's still a character I could live without.


peter is leaving too

----------

GloriaW (11-02-2014)

----------


## lizann

i want carla to keep the baby

----------


## GloriaW

> peter is leaving too


Happy days! :Clap:

----------


## swmc66

that's good news

----------


## Perdita

He is having a break only, I think .. not leaving for good

----------


## GloriaW

> He is having a break only, I think .. not leaving for good


OH, don't tell me! I thought we might be rid of him for good! Pooey! :Wal2l:

----------

inkyskin (15-02-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I will be surprised if they bring him back after a break. Theres not much more they can do with the character that has'nt been done. So what will bring him back ? Simon and leanne? He came back from America ....how many returns will he do. They have made him lose popularity so fans wont be bothered either way.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street businesswoman Carla Barlow is thrown into turmoil next week when she discovers that she is expecting a baby.

After spending a few days wondering whether she could be pregnant, Carla finally plucks up the courage to take a test and panics when the result is positive. Determined that she doesn't want children, Carla is left with a huge decision to make.

Here, Alison King - who plays Carla - previews the potentially life-changing week for her character.

Does Carla still have no clue that Peter is having an affair?
"No clue whatsoever. Peter is very good at covering and he's had enough affairs in the past to be able to cover his tracks well. Carla always seems to have had something on her mind to deter her from suspicion - before Christmas it was the wedding, after that she had to cope with Hayley's death and now she discovers that her stepdad George has died. 

"She also obviously becomes worried that she might be pregnant, so Carla has certainly had enough to occupy her mind and take her eye off the ball recently."

Would you say Carla completely trusts Peter?
"Yes - I think if she was worried about anything, it would be him falling off the wagon and drinking again. As far as Carla is concerned, they are completely in love. Peter is the love of Carla's life, so I don't think she could ever take herself to that place where she would start questioning his every move. Even when she stumbles across a hotel booking that he has made, she has no reason to believe that he's made it for anyone other than her." 

When does Carla first suspect that she might be pregnant? 
"It's a few days after Carla returns from Paris and after they've spent the night at a hotel together. When they get back, Carla starts to become a little bit suspicious. She is completely preoccupied with it and she tries to cover in front of Peter by keeping herself busy with factory work. She ends up confiding in Michelle, but Carla is too afraid to find out if she's pregnant for certain. She's afraid of having to face up to it." 

How does Carla feel about the prospect of motherhood?
"She can't get her head around it and she's afraid of taking a test in case it's positive and she then has to decide what to do. She has never believed herself to be maternal, and nor has she ever imagined herself with children. Carla has struggled to bond with Simon and children have never really been on her radar. This is all a shock to her because she believes she doesn't want a baby. She's torn over telling Peter because she thinks he will want her to keep it." 

Are there any other reasons that Carla is against the idea?
"I also think that it relates back to Carla's own relationship with her mother. Perhaps she feels that because her mother failed her, she will fail at being a mum too. She has a lot of hang-ups. Carla knows what she's good at - she's good at business, and that's as much as she can see. It's nothing to do with her love for Peter."

Why does Carla put off the pregnancy test for so long?
"She doesn't want to be pregnant, so if she doesn't take the test, she doesn't have to deal with the result and can keep telling herself that it would be negative anyway. She tells Michelle that just because she doesn't want kids doesn't mean it'd be an easy decision for her to make." 

What sort of advice does Michelle give to Carla?
"Michelle urges Carla to take a test and then they can go from there. She can't understand why Carla is putting it off. Michelle keeps telling her that the sooner she takes the test, the sooner she can face up to reality and make some decisions. She also thinks Carla is being unfair on Peter. Michelle thinks that Peter has a right to be in on it every step of the way."

How does Carla feel about the death of her stepfather?
"It's a strange reaction that Carla has and a real mixture of emotions. It's not as straightforward as being struck by grief. His death brings a lot of bad childhood memories back for Carla at a time when she's in a bad frame of mind as it is. She says that they weren't close, and in fact her and Rob hated his guts. I think she's in shock more than anything. Carla doesn't know what she's feeling about it, so she feels numb and confused. Her emotions are all over the place." 

Is this part of what prevents Carla from taking a pregnancy test? 
"Yes, I think Carla almost uses this as an excuse not to. She keeps telling Michelle that she can only deal with one crisis at a time and that it has to be George's death at the minute. It's all a bit too much for her all at once. Peter has even less reason to suspect that something is up with Carla now, though, as he just assumes her mood and emotions are to do with her stepdad's death. She's burying her head in the sand and she knows it." 

How does Carla feel when it's confirmed that she is pregnant?
"I don't think she's all that surprised, even though she says that she'd convinced herself that it would be negative. She was more dreading the reality of having to face up to it. But Carla is completely devastated that she's now got to face up to this and decide what to do. She doesn't want to be in this situation. She's scared of change and Carla is happy with everything how it is. Children were never part of her plan."

Does Carla tell Peter straight away? 
"No. She needs to get her own head around it first and work out what she wants to do. When Peter comes home, Carla is upset but she tells him that it's all to do with George's death. He has no reason to query it and has enough on his mind with Tina, so he doesn't question or push it." 

Do you think Carla would seriously consider a termination?
"Yes, I think so. Being pregnant isn't part of her plan and that scares her more than anything. Her ability as a mother scares her too. She just doesn't think she would be up for the job. I'm not sure that having a child would be a good thing for Carla either - not with a man who is having an affair with their childminder and Carla's friend! However, Carla isn't maternal but that doesn't mean she couldn't be if she had her own child."

What might change Carla's mind about having a baby?
"Peter has quite a hold over Carla and if he found out about it and wanted to keep the baby, I imagine he could talk her round. If Carla doesn't tell him she's pregnant, I'm not sure she could go through with it behind his back."

How would Carla react if she found out about Tina and Peter's affair? 
"She would be absolutely devastated. She'd be crushed, but she'd want to get a hold of Tina for sure. Carla thinks they are friends, so it would be the ultimate betrayalâ¦"

----------

swmc66 (04-03-2014), tammyy2j (04-03-2014)

----------


## swmc66

This whole Peter Carla and Tina thing is getting very creepy. I think his saying about wet clothes is going to come back and haunt him!

----------


## tammyy2j

> How would Carla react if she found out about Tina and Peter's affair? 
>  "She would be absolutely devastated. She'd be crushed, but she'd want to get a hold of Tina for sure. Carla thinks they are friends, so it would be the ultimate betrayal…"


Carla did the same to Leanne

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alison King has admitted that she would prefer her character Carla Barlow not to go through with becoming a mum.

Carla discovered that she is pregnant earlier this month and will finally share the news with her husband Peter next week. Peter vows to support Carla whatever she decides to do, but is later left shellshocked when his mistress Tina McIntyre reveals that she could be expecting a baby too.

Asked whether she wants Carla to go through with the pregnancy, King told TV Times: "Absolutely not. Alex Bain who plays Simon is enough to work with. Personally, for me as an actress, it is better if she doesn't have a baby. 

"When you are carrying a baby around, it slows you down and scenes take longer. You are not really being yourself as you are concentrating on a little bundle. I do that at home, so I don't want to do it at work too. 

"However, if they decide to make Carla a mum, I will go with that and take it whichever way they want. I trust the writers, plus I have played a pregnant woman before and love stroking the bump. If it happens, it will remind me of being pregnant with my daughter Daisy, which I loved."

Carla wants an explanation from Peter
Â© ITV
Carla and Peter

King added that she is delighted with the ongoing storyline but is feeling sad over the upcoming departures of Michelle Keegan and Chris Gascoyne, who play Tina and Peter.

She said: "I am going to lose my marbles when they both go... Peter and Carla are such a fantastic couple. They are exciting, dynamic and have a great sexual chemistry. They are so dangerous it's thrilling. I'm just hoping that Chris Gascoyne comes back!"

----------

maidmarian (26-03-2014)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street businesswoman Carla Barlow will threaten to terminate her pregnancy when she discovers that her husband Peter has been drinking again.

Carla is disgusted later this month when she realises that Peter (Chris Gascoyne) has suffered a relapse by hitting the bottle.

Immediately questioning Peter's ability to be a good father, Carla warns him that she won't go through with the pregnancy unless he immediately cleans himself up.

Alison King, who plays Carla, told the Daily Express: "She is absolutely furious. She has made the decision to keep the baby and Peter has promised to be a good dad. She really didn't expect to discover that he had been drinking - she thought they were past all that."

Discussing Carla's shock ultimatum over the baby, the actress continued: "She feels she has to shock him into realising the seriousness of his actions. I think it is exactly what Carla would do - she never minces her words, she shoots straight from the hip."

As Carla's latest drama kicks off, she is still completely unaware that Peter has been having a secret affair with Rovers Return barmaid Tina McIntyre, which explains his recent strange behaviour. However, the truth is bound to come out before Tina's dramatic exit this spring.

King added: "Carla has definitely survived much worse than this, but I think there is worse to come. I have just been told by the producer that I am busy for the next few months and we all know Tina is going to get murdered, so I know Carla will be in the thick of that."

Michelle Keegan, who plays Tina, has two weeks left of filming at Coronation Street and has been working on her final scenes during night shoots this week.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Carla Barlow suffers a tragic miscarriage in the wake of Tina McIntyre's death and Peter Barlow's affair confession, it has been revealed.

The Underworld boss collapses on the cobbles as the pressure of the murder investigation and the stresses with husband Peter become too much for her.

Carla Barlow
Â© ITV

The incident takes place after she sees a fight break out between Peter and her brother Rob Donovan at a bus stop.

As the two trade blows, Carla falls and is rushed to hospital, where the medical staff confirm she has lost her baby.

Carla, played by Alison King, is determined to return to work straight away and put on a brave face, despite advice from best friend Michelle Connor to take time off.

During a heated row with Peter, Carla also admits that she wishes he had been killed instead of Tina.

Tina's time on the cobbles comes to a tragic conclusion when one of the local residents pushes her from the balcony at the top of the builder's yard in tomorrow's (May 27) episode.

After being left critically injured by the fall, Tina is rushed to hospital. She clings on to life for a few days before finally passing away on Monday, June 2.

Carla, Peter, Rob and Tracy Barlow have been named as official suspects in her murder.

----------

Glen1 (26-05-2014), lizann (26-05-2014), swmc66 (26-05-2014), tammyy2j (26-05-2014)

----------


## swmc66

This is predictable would have been better to have her keep the baby. There are not many more story lines they can give carla besides another man

----------

lizann (26-05-2014), maidmarian (26-05-2014), Ruffed_lemur (26-05-2014), tammyy2j (26-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

It is a shame Carla miscarries as I wanted to see a new maternal side to her

----------

lizann (26-05-2014), mariba (26-05-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

[QUOTE=swmc66;806067]This is predictable would have been better to have her keep the baby. There are not many more story lines they can give carla besides another man[/QUOTE

I really hoped this wasn't true!  :Thumbsdown: 

I suppose she could have a big storyline with the murder investigation.

----------


## tammyy2j

There's a big revelation moment for Coronation Street businesswoman Carla Barlow next week as she finally realises that her estranged husband Peter didn't kill Tina McIntyre.

The story twist takes place after jailed Peter (Chris Gascoyne) is rushed to hospital following another booze binge and Carla decides to pay him a visit.

Here, Alison King - who plays Carla - explains why some surprising words from Peter change her character's entire perspective on the murder case

How would you say Carla is coping with Peter's imprisonment?
"Carla has been trying so desperately to move on with her life, but obviously she's really struggling to forget about it all when everything is so up in the air. She's still reeling from what Peter did and now that he's in prison, she's having to get her head round the fact that Peter supposedly killed Tina too. 

"In a way she's finding it easier with Peter not being there and lingering around her on the Street, but at the same time I think she has a huge sadness that all of this has happened and that Peter is in prison for a girl's murder."

Would you say Carla has washed her hands of him?
"I think she's finding it easier to pretend he doesn't exist with him now in prison and not pestering her on the Street, but at the same time, it's Peter. She hates him with a passion for what he has done to her and blames him entirely for losing the baby and she'll never get over that. She's all over the place." 

How does Carla react when she hears that Peter is critically ill following an alcohol binge?
"It really throws her. She's completely taken aback when Beth tells her that Peter's in hospital - it's a bolt out of the blue. I think Carla has been concentrating so much on the factory and putting Peter out of her mind that this news brings her crashing down. Carla confides in Rob and tells him that she can't help but be concerned for Peter - it's almost a knee-jerk reaction when she hears he's in trouble." 

Ken begs Carla to visit Peter to lift his spirits, but Rob is determined that she shouldn't. Does Carla feel torn?
"When Carla first tells Rob that she's really concerned for Peter, he tells her to get away and go on holiday and says he will mind the factory so she can go abroad for a bit. Carla is tempted by this but as soon as Ken begs her to visit him, she's swayed the other way. 

"I think Carla knows that emotionally it will be the worst thing for her to go and see Peter, but she also knows that she would never forgive herself if anything happened to him and she hadn't been to visit." 

Does Rob's argument that she shouldn't go make any sense to Carla?
"Yes, absolutely. She knows he's right when he says that the best way to really move on is to cut herself off from Peter completely. At this point, she has no reason to believe that Rob has any other reason to put her off other than the fact that he hates Peter and is looking out for his sister.

"I think the turning point for Carla is when she hears that Peter is in intensive care and might not make it through. I think then she knows what she has to do." 

Is Carla shocked when she sees Peter?
"Yes. Carla's seen Peter at rock bottom before and has had to help him pick up the pieces, but this is something different. Peter is really at his lowest ebb and she realises how serious they were when they said that he might not survive. It brings her back to square one again, really." 



Peter tells Carla that he knows she killed Tina and is willing to take the rap for it. How does she react?
"She's completely taken aback. First and foremost I think she's gobsmacked that Peter actually thinks she could have killed Tina. When she is finally able to process what he is saying, she starts to realise that if he genuinely thinks that she killed Tina, then he obviously didn't do it." 

So at this point is Carla convinced that Peter isn't the killer?
"Peter thinks he's going to die, so Carla sees no reason why he'd start playing mind games with her about the murder. He has nothing to lose because he's telling her that he will take the blame for it - for her. It's actually a moment of clarity for Carla as she actually realises Peter isn't guilty at all." 

Does Carla tell anyone about Peter's confession?
"Yes. She can't keep it to herself because she's incredibly troubled by it and she can't rest. She confides in Michelle first, and Michelle agrees that if Peter is this convinced that Carla killed Tina, then it means he can't have done. Once they both say it out loud, they become really troubled by it because they both realise that this means Tina's murderer is still roaming free. She also confides in Rob as well."

How does Rob react?
"Rob is automatically defensive and tells her to forget what Peter said. He tries to persuade Carla to ignore him and says Peter is just playing his usual mind games and making her feel like she has done something wrong, so that she will believe him when he says he's innocent."



Despite that, Carla considers telling the police what Peter saidâ¦ Is Rob worried? 
"Rob tries to tell Carla that Peter's probably had all sorts of medication in hospital so won't have been talking sense. I think at this point Carla just thinks Rob is doing what he can to keep her away from Peter and to ignore everything he's saying to her. 

"But at the same time, Carla does question why Rob can't understand why she thinks she needs to do the right thing by helping find Tina's real killer and have an innocent man released - even if that man is Peter..."

----------

maidmarian (26-08-2014), Ruffed_lemur (26-08-2014), swmc66 (26-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alison King has admitted that her character Carla Barlow will never be able to fully forgive her husband Peter for being unfaithful.

Peter (Chris Gascoyne) cheated on Carla by having a long-running affair with Tina McIntyre, which started on his wedding night in December last year. The fling ultimately had terrible consequences as Peter later found himself being framed for the barmaid's murder.

Corrie bosses have confirmed that the truth will come out over the next few weeks as Carla discovers that her brother Rob Donovan (Marc Baylis) was the real culprit and reports him to the police. This paves the way for Peter's release from jail, but Carla still has no desire to get back with him.

Speaking at a Coronation Street press event this week, King commented: "Somewhere underneath I think Carla will always love Peter. He was the person that saw Carla for who she was and accepted her. 

"On the other hand, Carla is nobody's fool and you can't get over something like that. This was her one chance to have a baby and you don't cross her like that, otherwise you don't get a second chance. He did get plenty of chances - but not that much!"

Show chiefs are keeping tight-lipped about whether Rob gets his chance to tie the knot with his partner Tracy Barlow before the truth is revealed, but whatever happens, he will be livid with Carla for betraying him.

Rob waits for Tracy to arrive at the wedding
Â© ITV
Rob waits for Tracy to arrive at the wedding

King continued: "Carla goes a bit numb for a while, but she has to do what she has to do, in order for it to be right. Peter is somebody's baby - he's Ken's baby and she needs to do the right thing by that family and Simon, who she's very fond of. I think she does the right thing. I think she'll struggle, but as usual with Carla, she'll bury her head into Underworld and it actually starts going really well for her. 

"The good thing that Carla has also got is Michelle. Her support and crutch is her sister-in-law. She's got people around that love her and I think she gets on with it and survives because she knows she's done the right thing, but she's also grieving because she knows Rob will never forgive her. 

"Also, you can't forget that this all came about because of the loss of Peter, her baby and Tina. There's not many happy avenues for Carla to explore right now."

Carla is in turmoil over Rob's guilt
Â© ITV
Rob and Carla at the wedding

King added that she hasn't heard of any future relationships for Carla following Peter's departure, admitting that she needs a "break" from men for a while.

Asked about her own long-term future on the cobbles, she replied: "I'm happy so long as I'm happy and I'm getting good storylines."

----------

Glen1 (22-10-2014), maidmarian (22-10-2014), swmc66 (22-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Carla Barlow faces another challenging time next week as her estranged husband Peter is released from prison.

Carla is keen to move on after her emotional year, but Peter (Chris Gascoyne) won't make it easy for her when he begs for another chance to make their marriage work.

Here, Alison King - who plays Carla - reveals how her character reacts to Peter's return to the cobbles.

How does Carla cope in the aftermath of Rob's departure?
"Carla just feels numb. She's absolutely heartbroken that she's had to do this to her brother and all the time she's thinking, 'Why didn't I just keep my mouth shut? All I had to do was nothing'. She didn't have to call the police and that eats her up, but I think it would have been on her mind constantly and I don't think she'd have been able to live with it. 

"Carla has a lovely relationship with Ken, but when he starts rejoicing about the fact that Peter is coming home then she really struggles. She doesn't need to hear that - she didn't do it for Peter, and Ken's celebration isn't necessarily hers. She's left with nothing - no brother, no husband, no baby. She's got even less now in the world because she did this, so although she did the right thing she feels very numb about it all."

Is Carla nervous about seeing Peter again?
"She's not looking forward to Peter coming out. She can deal with the fact that he's coming out because she made that choice, but she doesn't want to see him or talk to him."

What are Carla's feelings when she sees Peter in The Rovers once he's been freed?
"He comes into The Rovers and he begs to talk to her, but she's steely with him and I don't think he really gets why. She doesn't want to listen as nothing he's got to say is going to make any difference, but he insists on taking her into the back room and doing this massive speech. 

"Peter seems to think they can pick up where they left off, but she tells him that she didn't do this for him, she did it because it was the right thing to do."

Ken starts to plan Peter's homecoming
Â© ITV
Peter returns

Does Carla still love Peter?
"He thinks that she still loves him, and I think somewhere deep down she always will love him, but he took that out of her hands. She's somehow managed to scrape herself off the floor and she's never, ever going to let those barriers down with him again - she just can't because he's the only person who can hurt her like that. 

"Carla lost everything and she tells him that. He's been in a cell conjuring up all these fantasies about them getting back together because she still loves him, but she didn't do it for him."

How does Carla react when Peter pleads with her to take him back?
"While she's glad he's okay and she'll always care for him, there's no way she'll let him hurt her again, as she just can't go back. He's her Achilles heel and she can't take him back."

Peter begs Carla to take him back
Â© ITV
Peter begs Carla to take him back

Who can Carla rely on for support at this time?
"Carla finds strength from her friends lile Roy and Michelle, and putting everything again into Underworld. When she needs something to hold onto with her fingernails it's her work. She throws everything into her business and as a result it's doing really well. She puts everything into it, and her confidence and her armour all build up around that. She starts to feel strong again."

Is Carla relieved when Peter discusses leaving Weatherfield?
"I think she does blame him for everything. She's had enough of his excuses and she knows he won't leave her alone if he stays. She also knows how vulnerable she is and it would be easier for her if he was away and would leave her alone. It's one thing telling him to leave her alone but while he's there and he's pushing all her buttons until she breaks, then she's still vulnerable. So for a while they have to be apart."

Does Carla still feel responsible for Simon at all?
"Yes, Carla's love for Simon has grown and she does feel a responsibility for him to be happy. She was the person who was responsible for the break-up of his dad and Leanne, but she still managed to grow very fond of Simon. It took a long time for him to gain her trust and her to gain his, but they did have a bond in the end. 

"She does feel really guilty but there's a lovely scene between Carla, Peter and Simon where she tells him that she'll always be there for him and she'll look out for him. Peter knows she'll always be there to look out for Simon if he goes away."

Peter says his goodbyes
Â© ITV
Peter says his goodbyes

Peter tells Simon he is moving away
Â© ITV
Peter tells Simon he is moving away

Will Carla concentrate on her business rather than looking for another man?
"Yes, she's throwing herself into her work and she'll focus on that. She's not on the lookout for a man whatsoever."

Are you looking forward to some downtime after such big storylines? And will you miss Marc Baylis and Chris Gascoyne?   
"Yes I am looking forward to a bit of down time after Christmas. Will I miss Marc and Chris? Well that's just a ridiculous question! (Laughs.) I'm all on my own, my two boys that hug me a lot have gone, but I've still got Kym Marsh so I'll be alright, she gives me cuddles. I'll miss Marc and Chris like mad, I already am." 

Corrie's producer Stuart Blackburn has hinted that Peter and Carla will always love each other. Would you like to see more chapters to their story?
"Yes definitely, I think part of Carla will always love Peter and there are still more stories to be told. I'd love to see Chris back at some point in the future."

Are you enjoying doing more scenes with David Neilson, who plays Roy?
"Yes, I love doing scenes with David. He's an absolute joy to work with and also has a great sense of humour. I love the relationship between Carla and Roy and as we head to Christmas you'll see more of that connection between them."

----------

maidmarian (04-11-2014), swmc66 (04-11-2014), tammyy2j (04-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Connor was not Carla's Maidan name so a bit strange she is reverting to that and removing Barlow. If Cheryl Fernandez Versini split up would she go back to being Cheryl Cole? I don't think so.

----------


## lizann

> Connor was not Carla's Maidan name so a bit strange she is reverting to that and removing Barlow. If Cheryl Fernandez Versini split up would she go back to being Cheryl Cole? I don't think so.


carla connor was her widow name (she wasn't married to tony or frank i think)

carla donovan is that her own name like rob

----------


## lizann

> Connor was not Carla's Maidan name so a bit strange she is reverting to that and removing Barlow. If Cheryl Fernandez Versini split up would she go back to being Cheryl Cole? I don't think so.


carla connor was her widow name (she wasn't married to tony or frank i think)

carla donovan is that her own name like rob

----------


## Perdita

She was Donovan, married Paul Connor and Tony Gordon and Peter Barlow

----------

swmc66 (15-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Connor was not Carla's Maidan name so a bit strange she is reverting to that and removing Barlow. If Cheryl Fernandez Versini split up would she go back to being Cheryl Cole? I don't think so.


As Rob Donovan was Tina's murderer, I can understand Carla not wanting to use her maiden name, I know she had problems with Paul Connor before he died but I guess she was happiest with him than her other husbands and it is the name she had when she started in the business.

----------


## swmc66

Conner does go better with Carla.

----------

lizann (15-11-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> carla connor was her widow name (she wasn't married to tony or frank i think)
> 
> carla donovan is that her own name like rob


I can understand her not wanting to use that name!

----------

Perdita (15-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

She may also be reverting to the name Connor because it's the name by which her business associates have mostly known her.  Carla Connor does have a nice ring to it.

----------

tammyy2j (16-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> She may also be reverting to the name Connor because it's the name by which her business associates have mostly known her.  Carla Connor does have a nice ring to it.


That is what I think, Dazzle,  I wish her luck  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> She may also be reverting to the name Connor because it's the name by which her business associates have mostly known her.  Carla Connor does have a nice ring to it.


That is what I think, Dazzle,  I wish her luck  :Smile:

----------


## swmc66

It is a lot of hassle when you have to change names. I think with the amount of break ups now it makes sense not to change your name at all. It is not compulsory to change your name on marriage,  its a choice.

----------


## maidmarian

> It is a lot of hassle when you have to change names. I think with the amount of break ups now it makes sense not to change your name at all. It is not compulsory to change your name on marriage,  its a choice.


I agree but not a.lot of people that swmc66

I once mentioned it conversation to someone
-who looked dubious but checked.
next I knew she had got married(been living
together for some time)
They are still together 20 yearater

----------


## maidmarian

> It is a lot of hassle when you have to change names. I think with the amount of break ups now it makes sense not to change your name at all. It is not compulsory to change your name on marriage,  its a choice.


I agree but not a.lot of people that swmc66

I once mentioned it conversation to someone
-who looked dubious but checked.
next I knew she had got married(been living
together for some time)
They are still together 20 yearater

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> It is a lot of hassle when you have to change names. I think with the amount of break ups now it makes sense not to change your name at all. It is not compulsory to change your name on marriage,  its a choice.


True, but whose surname do your children have?  I prefer to have the same surname as mine.

----------


## swmc66

I did think of that one. It is nice to have the same name for that reason

----------


## Perdita

Not always easy when parents split and the mother remarries ... in my family, you would not think we are closely related if you looked at the surnames ... but all good ... so far    :Big Grin:

----------


## swmc66

My original surname was wrong at birth. Luckily I married someone with the surname I should have had, so I changed it immediately.

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> My original surname was wrong at birth. Luckily I married someone with the surname I should have had, so I changed it immediately.


That's funny!  :Big Grin: 

I've always sworn I wouldn't change my surname if I married (not that it's been an issue yet!) as a tribute to my deceased father.

----------


## lizann

she is to become close to nick

----------


## parkerman

Two friends of mine got married and hyphenated their married name. That is Mark Souter married Sue Morley and called themselves Mark and Sue Morley-Souter. They had three children who use the surname Morley-Souter. Which is fine, but I do think it's a bit of self-indulgence as what do the children do when they get married? Go on a couple of generations and you'd have a long string of hyphenated surnames!

----------


## swmc66

I just took someone on who had a double barrelled name and married someone else with a a double barrelled name. They combined them for a really long surname. But it sounds and looks quite good

----------


## tammyy2j

> she is to become close to nick


Yes looks to have started tonight, where is Nick's "friend" Erica?

When did Carla move in to Nick's block of flats/apartments?

----------


## swmc66

Gail will be pleased

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> When did Carla move in to Nick's block of flats/apartments?


At the same time the Windasses moved into her and Peter's old flat.  They moved in because Carla had vacated it.

----------

tammyy2j (02-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

back to carla connor again carla donovan don't sound too bad

----------


## swmc66

Newspapers say that erica will have shock news for nick....is she pregnant!

----------

lizann (14-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Newspapers say that erica will have shock news for nick....is she pregnant!


that would be gas

----------

swmc66 (14-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Newspapers say that erica will have shock news for nick....is she pregnant!


that would be gas

----------


## Perdita

No, they don't know about precautions in soap operas  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (14-04-2015), swmc66 (14-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> No, they don't know about precautions in soap operas


erica probably thought she too old so no need for protection

----------


## lizann

> No, they don't know about precautions in soap operas


erica probably thought she too old so no need for protection

----------


## Perdita

> erica probably thought she too old so no need for protection


*Cough*  *Cough*  She is not that old

----------


## Perdita

> erica probably thought she too old so no need for protection


*Cough*  *Cough*  She is not that old

----------


## tammyy2j

Alison King is taking a break from the cobbles of Coronation Street next year.

The Carla Connor actress has appeared on the soap since 2006, but is planning a sabbatical for creative reasons in 2016.

A Coronation Street spokeswoman said in a statement released to Digital Spy: "Alison King has indicated to producers that she would like to take a sabbatical from the show for creative reasons at some point in 2016. She wishes to try her hand at other projects before returning to the part of Carla Connor, a role she has enjoyed playing for nine years.

"Before Ali takes her break, Carla has much more drama to come. At the end of this month, she will be central to the explosive storyline which sees Victoria Court go up in flames, and the aftermath of that plotline will have huge consequences for the factory boss. 

"Ali's desire to take a break from the show gives the writers the opportunity to come up with a enthralling exit for the character."

King, who has been nominated in the Best Actress category at the upcoming British Soap Awards, has been involved in some of Corrie's biggest stories over the past 12 months, including the tragic mini-bus crash and her brother Rob's eventual handover to the police following Tina's murder.

She is currently at the centre of another dramatic storyline involving a bitter feud with Tracy Barlow (Kate Ford).


Shock scenes airing later this month will see Tracy vow to get revenge on Carla, which leads to the devastating fire at Victoria Court.

King was recently spotted on set filming scenes with the soap's newest addition, Melanie Hill. Her exit is expected to air early next year.

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2015), lizann (02-05-2015), maidmarian (02-05-2015), Perdita (02-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Alison King is taking a break from the cobbles of Coronation Street next year.


I'm glad Alison's just taking a break rather than leaving Corrie permanently.

----------

Brucie (05-05-2015), Perdita (02-05-2015), tammyy2j (05-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe she buys half the rovers how else would she unknowingly ruin Tracys plans

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe she buys half the rovers how else would she unknowingly ruin Tracys plans


Does she loan Michelle the money to buy it?

----------


## Perdita

I would love for Carla to buy the share as investment rather than loaning the money to Michelle and Steve  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (06-05-2015), tammyy2j (06-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I would love for Carla to buy the share as investment rather than loaning the money to Michelle and Steve


It would give her a tie to the street and reason
to come back after her  break-if she wishes to.
Also could be very entertaining -before she goes!

----------

Dazzle (06-05-2015), tammyy2j (06-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I would love for Carla to buy the share as investment rather than loaning the money to Michelle and Steve


It would give her a tie to the street and reason
to come back after her  break-if she wishes to.
Also could be very entertaining -before she goes!

----------


## parkerman

> It would give her a tie to the street and reason
> to come back after her  break-if she wishes to.


Is she selling the factory then?

----------


## maidmarian

> Is she selling the factory then?


I presumed so-as that would be a lot more capital
than buying into pub. I thought she would need capital
to fund whatever Carla is going to do-anr business.??

But to be honest dont know. Could get in dep manager
or partner-but would she trust them for long period.
Most of publicity is about what actress wants to do
not what character is going to do.
It will probably change before 2016 anyway!

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

Sally and Alya Nazir could run the factory for her 

It is a shame also Carla lost her baby with Peter

----------


## lizann

> Sally and Alya Nazir could run the factory for her 
> 
> It is a shame also Carla lost her baby with Peter


oh no to ayla running the knicker plant

----------


## maidmarian

> oh no to ayla running the knicker plant


As its likely to be for quite a while-not just a 
short break-Id be surprised if Carla trusted
any of the known suspects . She knows how
quickly a small business can go downhill
and fail if not managed properly. Could
lose a lot of money.

So I would guess she will sell or get in
someone ( as yet unknown to viewers)
but who is fully experienced in the business
and whom she trusts.

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2015), tammyy2j (08-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

Be good to have a Baldwin back running it

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2015), lizann (08-05-2015), maidmarian (08-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Be good to have a Baldwin back running it


That was what I thought !!!But Mike is dead
Perhaps Danny could be tempted away from
TheChase for a while?
And that Character had a son  - need to
check name.- perhaps there may be a
sister( weve not heard of) lurking in the
background somewhere?

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Perdita

> That was what I thought !!!But Mike is dead
> Perhaps Danny could be tempted away from
> TheChase for a while?
> And that Character had a son  - need to
> check name.- perhaps there may be a
> sister( weve not heard of) lurking in the
> background somewhere?


Jamie Baldwin, I think .. don't remember him having a sister though

----------


## Perdita

> That was what I thought !!!But Mike is dead
> Perhaps Danny could be tempted away from
> TheChase for a while?
> And that Character had a son  - need to
> check name.- perhaps there may be a
> sister( weve not heard of) lurking in the
> background somewhere?


Jamie Baldwin, I think .. don't remember him having a sister though

----------


## maidmarian

> Jamie Baldwin, I think .. don't remember him having a sister though


Sorry Perdita-no there isnt - just a joke
(did say weve not heard of).

Because they always seem to be able to
find a previously unmentioned relative
when needed for Soap.story purposes.!!

----------

Perdita (08-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

I'd _love_ to have Danny Baldwin back.  He was a favourite character of mine and I was upset when he left.  I wasn't keen on Jamie though.

----------

lizann (09-05-2015), maidmarian (09-05-2015), Perdita (09-05-2015), TaintedLove (10-06-2015), tammyy2j (10-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street stars Alison King and Ben Price get in a quick caffeine fix as they stop to take a filming break at Manchester casino
Their on-screen alter egos appear to be embroiled in quite the love triangle at the moment.
And on Monday morning, Coronation Street stars Alison King and Ben Price were hard at work filming scenes outside a casino in South Manchester.
Taking a break from filming, the co-stars appeared to be in great and content spirits as they enjoyed a quick caffeine fix.
For the shooting, 42-year-old Alison â who plays Carla Connor â was dressed black mid-length sleeved blouse, which was teamed with black skinny jeans and a pair of suede ankle boots.
Her on-screen love interest, who plays resident local Nick Tyldesley, cut a sharp figure in a slick grey two-piece suit and a plain grey polo-shirt.
Meanwhile, Alison recently announced that she will be leaving the popular ITV soap to take a break and pursue other projects.
Although show bosses have confirmed she will be back and that she has more drama to come her way before she leaves Weatherfield later this year.
âAlison King has indicated to producers that she would like to take a sabbatical from the show for creative reasons at some point in 2016,â a Corrie spokeswoman said.
âShe wishes to try her hand at other projects before returning to the part of Carla Connor, a role she has enjoyed playing for nine years.
Before Ali takes her break Carla has much more drama to come.â
âAliâs desire to take a break from the show gives the writers the opportunity to come up with an enthralling exit for the character,â the representative added.
Her character was part of the explosive storyline which saw her flat go up in flames, which led to the death of Kal Nazir.

----------


## swmc66

I thought Tracy was going to change and be remorseful. She doesnt care at all that two people are dead

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Streetâs Carla Connor is clearly out of control next week as she lashes out at those closest to her.
Unable to face going to Deirdre Barlowâs funeral, Carla spends the afternoon in a casino instead.
She later suggests another poker night but the lads refuse, telling her to cut her losses and forget it, leaving her annoyed.
Michelle Connor tells Carla that Roy Cropperâs worried about her and reckons sheâs drinking too much and not been sleeping.
She suggests a shopping spree but emptying the petty cash tin, Carla cancels her trip with Michelle and heads to the casino.
On a winning streak, she gambles all her chips on her last bet and loses the lot.
Returning home from her disastrous gambling spree, Carla vents her anger on Roy and poor Cathy.
Roy reacts badly as she calls Cathy a gold-digger and tells him that sheâs no replacement for Hayley.
Roy demands an apology but Carla remains unrepentant and storms out of the cafÃ© slamming the door behind her. As Roy mulls over Carlaâs accusations, Cathy assures him theyâve done nothing wrong but heâs less convinced and Cathy leaves hurt.
Alone with Michelle, Carla admits how unhappy she is, how she blames herself for the fire and how she regrets her spiteful comments to Roy.
Michelle advises her to get away for a few weeks but Carla first returns to the cafÃ© and apologises to Roy for her harsh words. Will he accept her apology?

----------

Dazzle (07-07-2015), maidmarian (07-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

I really don't want to see Carla in trouble all the time-if it's not drinking, it's gambling, or losing a baby, relationship problems or everyone on the street turning against her. I surely hope Roy and Carla remain friends-as it's been heartwarming to watch.
I wanted some happiness for Carla-I really wished she and Peter would have had that baby together-if anyone, those two deserved some happiness for a change!

----------

tammyy2j (07-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

I really don't want to see Carla in trouble all the time-if it's not drinking, it's gambling, or losing a baby, relationship problems or everyone on the street turning against her. I surely hope Roy and Carla remain friends-as it's been heartwarming to watch.
I wanted some happiness for Carla-I really wished she and Peter would have had that baby together-if anyone, those two deserved some happiness for a change!

----------

parkerman (07-07-2015), Perdita (07-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I like the idea of the guilt about the fire causing Carla to fall off the rails into another addiction.  Soap disasters almost never have long term consequences for characters, but it seems likely in this case Carla will lose everything because of the fire.  Of course we know she has nothing to feel guilty about, so I hope Tracy's part is revealed before Carla leaves.

Soaps love piling on the disaster after disaster for favourite female characters.  I'm not sure why...  :Searchme: 

It _would_ be nice if Carla leaves Coronation Street on a happy note.

----------

parkerman (07-07-2015), tammyy2j (07-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I really don't want to see Carla in trouble all the time-if it's not drinking, it's gambling, or losing a baby, relationship problems or everyone on the street turning against her. I surely hope Roy and Carla remain friends-as it's been heartwarming to watch.
> I wanted some happiness for Carla-I really wished she and Peter would have had that baby together-if anyone, those two deserved some happiness for a change!


I kinda am liking her with Nick more, they could have a baby both want kids now I think

----------

Dazzle (07-07-2015), mariba (08-07-2015), Perdita (07-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I kinda am liking her with Nick more, they could have a baby both want kids now I think


Carla won't be around for long enough though.  Maybe if/when Alison King returns to Corrie she could surprise Nick with a secret child of his she had while away.

----------

mariba (08-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Tracy's guilt over the fire is Corrie's equivalent to Dean's rape of Linda in EE with regard to the guilty going unpunished and the innocent generally not being believed. Let's hope both are resolved swiftly.

----------

Dazzle (07-07-2015), lizann (07-07-2015), maidmarian (07-07-2015), Perdita (07-07-2015), tammyy2j (07-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Tracy's guilt over the fire is Corrie's equivalent to Dean's rape of Linda in EE with regard to the guilty going unpunished and the innocent generally not being believed. Let's hope both are resolved swiftly.


All soaps have it, Hollyoaks has a few murderers free no guilt and Emmerdale has Ross and Carly doing bad things too

----------

lizann (07-07-2015), parkerman (07-07-2015), Perdita (07-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Thanks tammy. I only watch Corrie & EE but you don't surprise me. It seems to be a very hackneyed storyline.

----------


## lizann

we need soap villains who do bad things to be punished too many escape scot free in real life

----------

Dazzle (07-07-2015), maidmarian (08-07-2015), mariba (08-07-2015), tammyy2j (08-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> we need soap villains who do bad things to be punished too many escape scot free in real life


Yes, true, but what I think makes it more aggravating in these cases is that it's not just that the villain is going unpunished - though that's bad enough - it's that someone else, who is completely innocent and not just innocent but a victim as well, is suffering and having the finger pointed.

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2015), lizann (08-07-2015), maidmarian (08-07-2015), mariba (08-07-2015), Perdita (08-07-2015), tammyy2j (08-07-2015)

----------


## mariba

And, I think in many cases it goes as far as bullying.. I just hate Corrie's style where the whole street is always ganging up against that one (innocent) character - which has been Carla now TWICE very recently. Usually at least the truth has come out in the end, but doesn't look that way now.. Rather than Carla being punished all the time, I'd like to see Tracy losing everything(including being punished for the fire) in the wake of her mother's death.. Maybe, just maybe after that she might change her ways. Will that happen? Doubt it..

----------

Brucie (08-07-2015), Dazzle (08-07-2015), parkerman (08-07-2015), Perdita (13-07-2015), tammyy2j (08-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Unless Tracy is shown to be behind the fire, I have to say I don't really see the point of the story. Why not just have Carla responsible for the fire? I'm sure that, in line with Soap morality, the real culprit will be exposed in the end.

I should say in line with Corrie morality as I'm growing less and less confident that Soap morality applies any longer in EE.

----------

Dazzle (14-07-2015), lizann (14-07-2015), maidmarian (13-07-2015), Perdita (13-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I  think the producer says suspicions will rise but no evidence to prove it. I think it will be enough for Carla to leave with her head held high (i hope)

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I  think the producer says suspicions will rise but no evidence to prove it. I think it will be enough for Carla to leave with her head held high (i hope)


Fingers crossed.  Given there's no hope of Tracy being punished legally, I'll be satisfied if the community knows the truth so Carla's exonerated.

----------


## lizann

carla has accepted the fire was her fault so is guilty gambling, tracy will have to confess or a witness have spotted her in the victoria flat block but very doubtful

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015), tammyy2j (16-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> carla has accepted the fire was her fault so is guilty gambling, tracy will have to confess or a witness have spotted her in the victoria flat block but very doubtful


I suppose Tracy could confess as part of her "redemption".

----------


## Perdita

> I suppose Tracy could confess as part of her "redemption".


Yes, that would be nice to see but somehow I doubt it ... even if the character is going to transform into a nicer personality I doubt that Tracy will admit to all the things she has done in the past that were wrong ... I imagine she might be more polite and friendly to others in future but the past will stay in the past  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015), maidmarian (15-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

She won't confess as she feels no remorse or guilt whatsoever

----------

Dazzle (16-07-2015), maidmarian (12-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses are lining up even more drama for troubled Carla Connor this autumn.

Show producer Stuart Blackburn has named the Underworld boss as one to watch as the ITV soap launches its autumn storylines next month.

It's already been a busy summer for Carla, as her guilt over the recent fire at Victoria Court has driven her to a gambling addiction.

Carla's problems pave the way for the arrival of Shayne Ward's character Aidan Connor, who will be joining the Street next week in the hope of getting her life and business back on track. 

Aidan's father Johnny and sister Kate will then be hot on his heels, turning up in September.

Blackburn commented: "The Connors are looking great. I think in Aidan, Johnny and Kate, we've really hit gold. One of those characters will deliver a bit of news to Carla that will change her sense of self and perception forever. It's going to be a real shocker.

"We've also got a lot more twists and turns for Tracy and Carla. They've been out on location filming some of the strongest two-hander scenes we've had this year."

Prime Suspect actor Richard Hawley has been cast in the role of Johnny, while theatre star Faye Brookes has been confirmed to play Kate.

Carla's brother Rob, played by Marc Baylis, will also be returning to our screens later this year for a storyline which will see the killer calling the shots from his prison cell.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz3ianWnbLB

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2015), maidmarian (12-08-2015), tammyy2j (12-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Alison King has confirmed that her upcoming break from the show is still a long way off. 

It was announced earlier this year that the popular actress, who plays Carla Connor, would be taking a sabbatical for creative reasons.
Although details surrounding Carla's temporary exit won't be revealed until nearer the time, King has admitted that she recently signed to stay on the show until next spring.

She said: "I have just signed till May 2016, there is a lot to do with Carla yet. I haven't had chance to think about beyond that. 

"As for storyline - I am starting to get a sense of what t might involve but I don't know any details."

Dramatic scenes airing next week will see Carla's enemy Tracy Barlow finally reveal that it was her who start the Victoria Court fire that killed Kal Nazir and Maddie Heath.


Speaking about the repercussions of Carla's discovery, King said: "This revelation makes a massive difference and even if ultimately people don't believe Tracy did it she now knows she didn't and that is what matters.

"She will be angry but for Carla it is much more about knowing that she didn't do it and as long as she knows and the people that matter to her know that is what she cares about more than Tracy being punished."

Discussing Carla's future with Nick Tilsley, King added: "Carla really does care for Nick this is working for her she quite likes for once that someone wants to take care of her and is strong enough to look after her. 

"Because she's always been the one in relationships that is the strong one. Nick is a different kind of alpha male and she hasn't experienced this type of relationship before."

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2015), lizann (01-09-2015), Perdita (01-09-2015), swmc66 (01-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Things won't be merry in the Connor household this Christmas on Coronation Street.

According to the Daily Star Sunday, Carla Connor (Alison King) is set for a shock when Johnny (Richard Hawley) is told that he is her biological dad.

It all kicks off when Carla's brother Rob Donovan (Marc Baylis) returns from prison and demands Â£10k from Johnny to keep the news quiet. Johnny confides in Liz (Beverley Callard) and admits to having a one night stand with Carla's mum.

Viewers will then see Johnny attempt a secret DNA test without Carla finding out.

Corrie producer Stuart Blackburn had previously teased that Rob's return will be a "disaster" for those in his sights. 

"He's had a lot of time to think things through while he's been in prison, and Carla and Tracy remain in his sights. After all, these are the two women that got him sent down," Blackburn said.

Baylis was last seen on Coronation Street in November 2014.

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), Glen1 (15-11-2015), lizann (15-11-2015), maidmarian (15-11-2015), swmc66 (15-11-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I predicted this in one of the threads

----------


## parkerman

> Rob Donovan (Marc Baylis) returns from prison


So is this another case of a murderer being allowed out after a very short time? What is it this time? The judge was high on marijuana at the trial so the verdict's been quashed?

----------

Glen1 (15-11-2015), Perdita (15-11-2015), swmc66 (15-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

what age was johnny to have fathered carla, 12  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 johnny confiding in liz, new romance, i thought it would be with carla

 so carla had relations with her cousins paul and liam, very dingle

----------


## lizann

what age was johnny to have fathered carla, 12  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 johnny confiding in liz, new romance, i thought it would be with carla

 so carla had relations with her cousins paul and liam, very dingle

----------


## sarah c

DNA theft is an actual offence, so all this 'secret' DNA testing is a load of crap

do your research SW

----------


## maidmarian

> So is this another case of a murderer being allowed out after a very short time? What is it this time? The judge was high on marijuana at the trial so the verdict's been quashed?


In the thread "Rob Donovan' #53 posted in Aug
 2015-Perdita posted some updates inc comments 
from.SB and the bit about Rob was - he would be
 reprising his role  but "calling the shots " from his 
prison cell.
Also he would have Tracy& Carla in his sights -
as they got him sent down. I thought they were
 goingto borrow some henchmen from Walford.

As was mentioned at the time - we never saw the
 trial -or what evidence/defence was used!

So unless the latest spoiler has a misprint -
 theyve changed their minds! How very unusual!

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), Glen1 (16-11-2015), Perdita (15-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Carla Connor is in for a daddy shocker this Christmas when she discovers the identity of her real father. And it turns out to be her former husbandâs uncle, Johnny Connor.
The truth comes out after Carlaâs brother Rob Donovan, who is currently behind bars, tries to blackmail Johnny, demanding Â£10,000 to keep his secret.
But Johnny, determined to find out once and for all if Carla is his daughter, will do a secret DNA test which comes back positive.
According to the Daily Star Sunday in scenes filmed earlier this month Johnny tells Liz McDonald: "Itâs a relief just to tell someone.
âShe doesnât know, neither do my kids and I donât want it getting back to them because thereâs no point stirring things up at this stage. I always suspected it but I shoved it to the back of my mind. "I told myself it couldnât be, it was just the once and Sharon put herself about a bit, it could have been anyones.
âAlso, I suppose in a way I didnât want to know, I was married at the time. Itâs not something I am proud of."
A Corrie source told the newspaper: âAli King is one of the soap worldâs most popular actresses.
âSheâs still got a few months before she goes off on her break but the twist that Johnny is her dad is huge. Sheâs got some great stuff coming up.
âThe daddy bombshell means his kids Aidan and Kate are also her half-brother and sister.
Carla became a Connor through marriage but it turns out that sheâs actually always been one.â

ITV

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), Glen1 (16-11-2015), maidmarian (15-11-2015), sarah c (16-11-2015), tammyy2j (16-11-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I thought he was going to get together with Carla too. It is strange that you can batter someone with a metal bar and leave them for dead and have  ayear or so in prison. Maybe less i cant remember when it all happened. Then he lied and covered up  and his sister came in the frame. You get more for burglary

----------

parkerman (15-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Rob isn't getting out of jail, he sends Carla and Tracy visiting orders, he must discover Johnny is now Carla's business partner which prompts his blackmail

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), Glen1 (16-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Rob isn't getting out of jail, he sends Carla and Tracy visiting orders, he must discover Johnny is now Carla's business partner which prompts his blackmail


So is this not right, tammy?




> It all kicks off when Carla's brother Rob Donovan (Marc Baylis) returns from prison and demands Â£10k from Johnny to keep the news quiet...

----------


## tammyy2j

> So is this not right, tammy?


I think I read Rob would be pulling all the strings from prison, either in this forum or another or soap magazine

----------

Glen1 (16-11-2015), maidmarian (16-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I think I read Rob would be pulling all the strings from prison, either in this forum or another or soap magazine


They did say originally in Aug  2015 that the
character would return later in year and
seek revenge on Carla & Tracy -but call shots
from.prison ( Rob Donovan thread#53)
but then nothing until recent spoilers that
Parkerman quotes. That reads very differntly.

Its not clear whether latest spoilers are badly
worded or if they have changed their minds.
Nothing since Aug about release / any appeal
etc ??

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), Glen1 (16-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Its not clear whether latest spoilers are badly
> worded or if they have changed their minds.


I think the wording is at fault.  Given previous spoilers about Rob calling the shots from prison, I read "Rob returns from prison" as "Rob returns to our screens".  They could have changed the storyline so Rob's released from prison, but I can't see that happening.

----------

Glen1 (16-11-2015), maidmarian (16-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Tracy was sentenced to life with minimum of 15 years for parole and came out after what seems like 5 minutes -- Rob got sentenced to 25 years so if there was another technical fault with some evidence ........ :Wal2l:  :Searchme:

----------

Glen1 (16-11-2015), maidmarian (16-11-2015), parkerman (16-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Tracy was sentenced to life with minimum of 15 years for parole and came out after what seems like 5 minutes -- Rob got sentenced to 25 years so if there was another technical fault with some evidence ........


but Tracey was freed after the conviction was deemed unsafe? something about the expert witness at the time was discredited

----------

Glen1 (16-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> but Tracey was freed after the conviction was deemed unsafe? something about the expert witness at the time was discredited


That is what I mean ..  it was a technicality that got her out. Guess they had to write it like that to get the character back.  :Wal2l: 

If Rob is out as well now, I canÂ´t wait to find out the reason but maybe we see him behind prison bars rather than walking down the cobbles??  :Ponder:

----------

Glen1 (16-11-2015), parkerman (16-11-2015), sarah c (16-11-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> I think the wording is at fault.  Given previous spoilers about Rob calling the shots from prison, I read "Rob returns from prison" as "Rob returns to our screens".  They could have changed the storyline so Rob's released from prison, but I can't see that happening.


I initially thought Rob was being released, however the wording ,as you say Dazzle is so ambiguous and reading the following quote made by the actor.
"I canât wait to play Rob again and see what he has up his sleeve" Baylis said. "One thing is certain - prison wonât stop Rob from affecting lives on the street." This together with info from the producer , it seems Rob will be exercising his power from a prison cell. How without a physical presence on the street, particularly with the strong characters involved, will be interesting?

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), Perdita (16-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

I think Rob will stay in prison, we will see scenes of him being visited by folk various

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), Glen1 (16-11-2015), lizann (16-11-2015), Perdita (16-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I initially thought Rob was being released, however the wording ,as you say Dazzle is so ambiguous and reading the following quote made by the actor.
> "I canât wait to play Rob again and see what he has up his sleeve" Baylis said. "One thing is certain - prison wonât stop Rob from affecting lives on the street." This together with info from the producer , it seems Rob will be exercising his power from a prison cell. How without a physical presence on the street, particularly with the strong characters involved, will be interesting?


I think so too and also believe this to be the best way to re-introduce him, like to think the Corrie production team will have learned from the mistake letting Tracy out in her unbelievable storyline

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), Glen1 (16-11-2015), lizann (16-11-2015), maidmarian (16-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think so too and also believe this to be the best way to re-introduce him, like to think the Corrie production team will have learned from the mistake letting Tracy out in her unbelievable storyline


Also, I think the Corrie team are unlikely to try something similar with Rob because he's just not an important enough character to tie themselves in knots trying to find a credible way to bring him back.  Tracy is a Barlow and was born on the show so is in a different league to Rob in terms of the history she brings with her.

----------

Glen1 (16-11-2015), parkerman (16-11-2015), Perdita (16-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

is this steve's sudden exit, off to spain over tony and liz uniting

----------


## Perdita

> is this steve's sudden exit, off to spain over tony and liz uniting


Would not mind if it is ...

----------


## sarah c

> Would not mind if it is ...


yes he had a hissy fit when he found out Liz was talking to Tony and that Tony fixed the leak in the ladies loo

----------

Perdita (16-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Also, I think the Corrie team are unlikely to try something similar with Rob because he's just not an important enough character to tie themselves in knots trying to find a credible way to bring him back.  Tracy is a Barlow and was born on the show so is in a different league to Rob in terms of the history she brings with her.


Know Im being picky -but actually she was born
a Langton ! Ive often wondered what she would
have been like with a different stepfather or none
at all - Nature v Nurture??

Re Rob -I always thought they may bring him
back at some point in the future- but not so
soon and not from prison.
Perhaps its more to do with Alison Kings break
- a final story for Rob & Carla and part of her
exit story.

Unpunished or inadequately punished killers
are a facet of all soaps and also real life?!

----------


## Perdita

> Know Im being picky -but actually she was born
> a Langton ! Ive often wondered what she would
> have been like with a different stepfather or none
> at all - Nature v Nurture??
> 
> Re Rob -I always thought they may bring him
> back at some point in the future- but not so
> soon and not from prison.
> Perhaps its more to do with Alison Kings break
> ...


No doubt in my mind that RobÂ´s return is down to Alison King wanting to leave for a bit... hopefully they make it reasonable but we shall see

----------

maidmarian (17-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Know Im being picky -but actually she was born
> a Langton !


I know!  Deirdre's married to Ray and pregant in the classic Corries I'm currently watching on YouTube.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Maybe I should have specified Tracey's an important character because she's Deirdre's daughter.




> Re Rob -I always thought they may bring him
> back at some point in the future- but not so
> soon and not from prison.
> Perhaps its more to do with Alison Kings break
> - a final story for Rob & Carla and part of her
> exit story.


Hopefully, Alison King will return to Corrie in the future.  I can see Rob being brought back as a regular character if that happens - but not for _at least_ a decade if the producers have got any sense!  (In reality it'd be a lot longer of course.)

----------

maidmarian (17-11-2015), parkerman (17-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

​What could have got Carla Connor so upset in these brand new Coronation Street filming pictures?

Alison King, who plays Carla, was spotted filming an emotional scene with her on-screen love interest Ben Price on Wednesday night (November 18).

The stars were working on location in Manchester and paparazzi photographers were nearby to give fans a sneak peek.

The scene sees Carla taking a walk alongside the canal with her partner Nick Tilsley, leading to a heart-to-heart and a tearful embrace.

Nick is clearly as loyal as ever towards Carla as he supports her through a difficult time, but what could be wrong?

Ben Price as Nick and Alison King as Carla in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/REX Shutterstock

Ben Price as Nick and Alison King as Carla in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/REX Shutterstock

Ben Price as Nick and Alison King as Carla in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/REX Shutterstock

Ben Price as Nick and Alison King as Carla in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/REX Shutterstock
Details of a huge new storyline for Carla recently leaked, when it was revealed that newcomer Johnny Connor could be her biological father.

Johnny once had a one-night stand with Carla's mum, and killer* Rob Donovan will start blackmailing him over the secret from behind bars* in a gripping new plot.

Corrie fans will have to stay tuned to see whether Carla and Nick's canal scenes are linked to this bombshell or another story altogether. Either way, though, it looks like there are interesting times ahead for the Underworld businesswoman before her exit next year.

King announced in May that she will be taking a break from Coronation Street in 2016, but she later clarified that she'll be around for a while yet as her current contract runs until May.

----------

Dazzle (20-11-2015), maidmarian (20-11-2015), swmc66 (22-11-2015)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street chief John Whiston has revealed that soap had to tinker with Carla Connor because audience research suggested fans didnât like the character.
The soap regularly refers to market research to see how well characters are going down with viewers at home.
And writers had to rethink Carla - played by Alison King - because they felt she wasnât âbreaking throughâ in their research.
John also revealed the one thing that could pull Corrie off air - a big gust of wind! 	 	 		
Talking about Carla, he explained: âWe do audience research to see how the characters are doing. For a long time we were playing long stories with Carla.
âShe is a consummate actress but somehow she was not breaking through in the research. We thought, âWhat can we do to show a different side of her?â 
âShe had a soft spot for Roy Cropper â this strange character we all love. That boosted her image and it showed she must be a nice person to like Roy.â 
And referring to his biggest concern	for Corrie, John told the Daily Star: âThe two things I worry about are the schedule room and the writing room. 
âSomeone asked me what the biggest risk is to Corrie and it is a sharp gust of wind coming into those rooms.
What you have is a wall covered in Post-It notes with all the A stories and the B and C stories. If they were all blown away, we could go off air.â

----------

Dazzle (27-11-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Ha market research my foot. I do not believe they do enough as a lot of the characters would be long gone.

----------

maidmarian (06-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Oh so glad Nick went to lordes and got a cure

----------

maidmarian (06-12-2015), parkerman (06-12-2015)

----------


## alan45

Carla Connor is going to get herself struck off the Barlowâs Christmas card list and put herself on a collision course with Tracy when she has sex with Robert Preston.

The Underworld boss is going to go on a gambling and booze bender when she discovers that Johnny Connor is her real dad. She will head to the local casino where she drowns her sorrows before bumping into Robert. Itâs not long before one thing leads to another. According to the Daily Star Sunday Carla will confess all to best friend Michelle McDonald the next day who suggests she keeps it a secret.



But Carla tells her sheâs going to confess all to Nick adding: âItâs better he hears it from me than someone else.â Has she made a fatal mistake by sleeping with Corrie killer Tracyâs boyfriend and will Nick Tilsley ever forgive her?

----------

tammyy2j (07-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Ridiculous, thought Corrie producers had learned from their mistake making newly wed Molly have an affair with Kevin the minute they came back from their honeymoon   :Wal2l: 
No doubt Carla will be pregnant leading to a never done before Who Is The Daddy? storyline  and ultimately to AlisonÂ´s exit from Corrie

----------

Glen1 (06-12-2015), lizann (06-12-2015), maidmarian (06-12-2015), parkerman (06-12-2015), tammyy2j (07-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Very stupid storyline. But they are fnding a way for her to leave

----------

Glen1 (06-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

This is a shame, I have grown to like Carla and Nick as a couple

----------


## swmc66

Can't understand why she sleep with him. I rather she wasted a bit more money . Nick could forgive that.
If Johnny was not so keen to hide her like his dirty little secret and embrace her as his daughter it would have the opposite result

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015), maidmarian (28-12-2015), Perdita (15-12-2015)

----------


## Kim

They forgot about that "audience research" quickly then. This will not make her more likeable.

What was wrong with Michelle/Nick etc finding out that Johnny was Carla's dad, keeping it from her for fear it would send her back on the path of destruction; Carla leaving because she found out and felt betrayed by everyone?

Were Rob and Carla originally full or half-siblings? I can't remember. Has their mum always been said to have had a reputation or did they suddenly invent it for the purposes of this storyline?

So Carla was married to her first cousin once removed? Second cousin? Some form of cousin anyway. Time for another Jeremy Kyle Coronation Street special?

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2015), lizann (24-12-2015), maidmarian (24-12-2015), parkerman (24-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

is johnny a uncle to michelle and her brothers

----------


## Kim

> is johnny a uncle to michelle and her brothers


Not an uncle no, making it difficult to pin down the exact relationship. He could be anything from a first cousin to them downwards.

Aidan was described as a distant cousin of Michelle. If Johnny were an uncle, Aidan would be a first cousin and it would be simple.

----------


## Kim

Today Michelle said that Johnny was second cousin to her father, making Carla third cousin to Paul, Liam and Michelle (the children of second cousins are third cousins to each other.) The clip is on YouTube: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HVPlSj3pdzA

----------

lizann (28-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

carla ends up in a coma after a fight incident with tracy

----------

maidmarian (30-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Carla Connor is set to find herself in serious danger in shock scenes this January – as she is left fighting for her life after a violent incident.

It’s already destined to be a tough start to the year for the Underworld boss. As she recovers from the bombshell that Johnny is in fact her father, she ends up cheating on doting fiancee Nick with Tracy Barlow’s partner Robert Preston. The liaison leaves Carla consumed with guilt – and it is this ill advised night of passion that could be the catalyst for a series of events that may be the end of her.

While we are sworn to secrecy over the exact details of what happens, we can reveal that Nick will be fearing the loss of the woman he loves as he keeps a vigil by her hospital bedside. But given that her long term nemesis Tracy is involved, could the horrific twist be a deliberate attempt on Carla’s life?

Let’s face it, Tracy has form. Having contemplated killing Carla once before and accidentally starting a fire which killed Kal Nazir and Maddie Heath, Tracy has proven she isn’t to be messed with – you could ask Charlie Stubbs if he hadn’t had his head fatally caved in by her.

And when Tracy picks a fight with Carla, a chain of events unfolds that could see tragedy rock the Street once more.
Is the villain set to have the knicker queen’s blood on her hands?

You can see the exciting new plot unfold towards the end of January.

http://metro.co.uk/2015/12/28/corona...#ixzz3vknCLrwM

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), lizann (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015), parkerman (30-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Exciting new plot?  Sounds like the same old same old to me.

----------

lizann (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015), mariba (04-01-2016), parkerman (30-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Exciting new plot?  Sounds like the same old too me.


Youve forgotten to switch on your erase/
memory loss button! And so have I ! :Smile: 

Must NOT remember storylines more than
6 months old!
No doubt start of Carlas exit story next year.
Theyve given her plenty of stories over the years
but very samey. She could have dealt with
better ones( imo)

Hope there are repercussions for Tracy - :Smile: 
But doubt it!! :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), lizann (30-12-2015), parkerman (30-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

So Tracy is making a career out of murder and keeps getting away with it. Very boring and too much Tracy air time if you ask me. Can't they bring any new characters in. I thought phelan may be behind driscolls expansion and be their backer. Need new characters I am sick of Tracy even phelan will do.

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), lizann (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015), mariba (04-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Exciting new plot?  Sounds like the same old to me.


 Ah, but this one is set to "rock the street". I doubt if the inhabitants lives will ever be the same again.  :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), lizann (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Ah, but this one is set to "rock the street". I doubt if the inhabitants lives will ever be the same again.


Well...when you put it like that, how can I fail to feel excited about this storyline?  :Ninja:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

> Youve forgotten to switch on your erase/
> memory loss button! And so have I !
> 
> Must NOT remember storylines more than
> 6 months old!


You've reminded me that I read a comment elsewhere that factory owner Carla finding out Johnny's her father is nearly an exact copy of Danny Baldwin finding out factory owner Mike was his father. I'd forgotten all about that, but I think it's true (to the best of my memory).




> Hope there are repercussions for Tracy -
> But doubt it!!


Abandon all hope MM!  Any repercussions for Teflon Tracy will be _very_ short lived.  :Wal2l:

----------

maidmarian (30-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> So Tracy is making a career out of murder and keeps getting away with it. Very boring and too much Tracy air time if you ask me. Can't they bring any new characters in. I thought phelan may be behind driscolls expansion and be their backer. Need new characters I am sick of Tracy even phelan will do.


 tracy must discover carla's night of nooky with robert

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), LouiseP (30-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> So Tracy is making a career out of murder and keeps getting away with it. Very boring and too much Tracy air time if you ask me. Can't they bring any new characters in. I thought phelan may be behind driscolls expansion and be their backer. Need new characters I am sick of Tracy even phelan will do.


 tracy must discover carla's night of nooky with robert

----------

maidmarian (30-12-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Ah, but this one is set to "rock the street". I doubt if the inhabitants lives will ever be the same again.


will it be explosive????

----------

parkerman (30-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

They need to stop having a murder/ explosion near death and hospital bed scenes for at least 6 months
But if they insist......they  need to kill off tracy but keep Amy
They need to get rid of Anna and Faye but keep Tim
Be good f Michael went back to Gail
Chesney and Sinaed very nice people but not sure what they add
fiz and tyrone get rid please and maria 
They need to introduce a partner that will make Mary happy .
Todd could do with getting a life and changing his ways as we can see some changes in him

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), lizann (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

They need to stop having a murder/ explosion near death and hospital bed scenes for at least 6 months
But if they insist......they  need to kill off tracy but keep Amy
They need to get rid of Anna and Faye but keep Tim
Be good f Michael went back to Gail
Chesney and Sinaed very nice people but not sure what they add
fiz and tyrone get rid please and maria 
They need to introduce a partner that will make Mary happy .
Todd could do with getting a life and changing his ways as we can see some changes in him

----------

parkerman (30-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> They need to stop having a murder/ explosion near death and hospital bed scenes for at least 6 months
> But if they insist......they  need to kill off tracy but keep Amy
> They need to get rid of Anna and Faye but keep Tim
> Be good f Michael went back to Gail
> Chesney and Sinaed very nice people but not sure what they add
> fiz and tyrone get rid please and maria 
> They need to introduce a partner that will make Mary happy .
> Todd could do with getting a life and changing his ways as we can see some changes in him


Can you please take over as the new producer of Coronation Street. :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), flappinfanny (09-01-2016), lizann (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015), swmc66 (30-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I think a lot of us could do a better job than SB! i think this Kate will take Corrie back to what it was. How she is going to undo a lot of damage I do not know. She will need a year to turn things around.
They should have sacked SB immediately not wait for a handover

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I think a lot of us could do a better job than SB! i think this Kate will take Corrie back to what it was. How she is going to undo a lot of damage I do not know. She will need a year to turn things around.
They should have sacked SB immediately not wait for a handover

----------


## maidmarian

:Stick Out Tongue: .


> I think a lot of us could do a better job than SB! i think this Kate will take Corrie back to what it was. How she is going to undo a lot of damage I do not know. She will need a year to turn things around.
> They should have sacked SB immediately not wait for a handover


I hope so Swmc-its the longest running
British soap and desrves better- but it
has had serious problems in the past .
Kate Oakes has done some good things
on ED and some not so good.

When I read the interviews she gave  at first
I was hopeful and still.am.
As long as its not a rosy memory from the 
past that cannot  be repeated  exactly as before.

There was always humour and good older
characters but time has past and a lot 
are no longer with us!

My heart sank when the 4 she mentioned
as giving more time to were Rita Norris
Ken & Audrey. I will be kind and say -I find
2 of those very limited.(imo)
Must hope for best.

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Can you please take over as the new producer of Coronation Street.


I totally agree!  Some great ideas suggested by swmc66.  :Clap:

----------

maidmarian (30-12-2015), swmc66 (30-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Thanks. This producer needs to have a dialogue with the fans and join soapboards to stay in touch with what fans want

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), lizann (30-12-2015), parkerman (30-12-2015), Perdita (02-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

so are we in for another whose the daddy with carla nick and robert

----------


## Dazzle

> so are we in for another whose the daddy with carla nick and robert


I'd put a bet on it!  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (02-01-2016), maidmarian (02-01-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## alan45

I would love to know what it is with all the soaps. One shag outside a relationship and the next thing is there is a pregnancy.  Bet the NHS would love to have the secret ingredient. Think of the money they could save on IVF. Think of the joy they could bring to childless couples.

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), maidmarian (02-01-2016), parkerman (02-01-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> so are we in for another whose the daddy with carla nick and robert


I would like Carla and Nick to have a baby 

I think it is a shame Carla lost her baby last time around

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Carla Connor will be terrorised by thugs in dark scenes this month.

Tracy will overhear Carla and Robert talking about their one-night stand, which happened on New Year's Day.

Coronation Street: Carla Connor will be terrorised by thugs
Â©  ITV
Tracy wasn't with Robert at the time as they'd split up, but she feels angry and betrayed that he's gone with her arch-enemy. 

While Tracy is in the kitchen of the Bistro, Carla gets terrorised by thugs wanting money and this leads to dangerâ¦

Coronation Street airs these scenes this month on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), lizann (02-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> I would like Carla and Nick to have a baby 
> 
> I think it is a shame Carla lost her baby last time around


It is a shame Tammy but she needs to
deal with her drink issues before she 
becomes pregnant again. Heavy drinking
in pregnancy can cause developmental
problems in the baby and also affect the
mothers ability to care for the baby after
birth!

Carla is typical of Soap women  who start
off intelligent and having reasonable relaionships
then get dumbed down in the cause of drama!
I wonder if that came out in their recent survey.
A few nice chats with Roy wont put that
perception right.

Nick.would be a good father - but she needs to
sort herself first- and the clocks ticking!!

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), lizann (02-01-2016), Perdita (02-01-2016), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> so are we in for another whose the daddy with carla nick and robert


Would like to think it won't happen.  Carla should take the morning after pill if it is a concern.  That's what they're for isn't it?  Unless she doesn't mind having a child by anyone.

----------


## LouiseP

What HAVE they done to Carla.? A once successful woman totally in charge of herself and now she is a pathetic victim of Stuart Blackburn's "wonderful" ideas. She is now a wreck. What a dreadful, dreadful  shame.

----------

JessicaMad (02-01-2016), lizann (04-01-2016), maidmarian (02-01-2016), parkerman (02-01-2016), Perdita (02-01-2016), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Would like to think it won't happen.  Carla should take the morning after pill if it is a concern.  That's what they're for isn't it?  Unless she doesn't mind having a child by anyone.


She might not mind who the father is( tho.I
think she should!!)

But she should certainly care about the mental
& physical health of the mother( herself )
at the time of conception and throughout 
pregnancy with all the drinking etc- for the sake
of the child!

Unless she going to use a surrogate- not done
in British Soap !??
Go.on her break and come back.with an
" Heres one made earlier " baby!

----------


## Perdita

> She might not mind who the father is( tho.I
> think she should!!)
> 
> But she should certainly care about the mental
> & physical health of the mother( herself )
> at the time of conception and throughout 
> pregnancy with all the drinking etc- for the sake
> of the child!
> 
> ...


Katie Sugden was a surrogate for Grayson and Perdita Sinclair

----------

maidmarian (02-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Katie Sugden was a surrogate for Grayson and Perdita Sinclair


Yes thats right and it was mentioned again
when Katie died!!

----------

Perdita (02-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Wasn't Tina a surrogate for Izzy and Gary?

----------

maidmarian (02-01-2016), Perdita (02-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> Wasn't Tina a surrogate for Izzy and Gary?


Yes, she was. Then didn't want to give him to them

----------


## maidmarian

> Wasn't Tina a surrogate for Izzy and Gary?


Yes- thats right and there was one in ED some
years ago - as mentioned by Perdita above!!

I think I was thinking of something more official&
discreet  with a proper contract and Carla coming
back with surprise baby.Or like happened in previous
times.Where supposed mother disappeared 
abroad with a female companion ( actually was
 pregnant)
They returned some time later with surprise baby
the baby which was the husbands was brought up
by his wife & himself.One answer to fertiility problems!

Or the worry of recreating my Hilda Ogden tribute
act has been a bit much.
Not sure Hilda will be impressed when I tell
her about the costume Moonstorm WONT be
wearing- not much of one anyway!!

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), parkerman (02-01-2016), Perdita (02-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

carla gets hit by a car

----------


## tammyy2j

> It is a shame Tammy but she needs to
> deal with her drink issues before she 
> becomes pregnant again. Heavy drinking
> in pregnancy can cause developmental
> problems in the baby and also affect the
> mothers ability to care for the baby after
> birth!
> 
> Carla is typical of Soap women  who start
> ...


She could have stopped as she was pregnant, she did if I recall when she was

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Bad news for Carla Connor fans. When it was announced that Coronation Streetâs Alison King was leaving the cobbles it was claimed she was just taking a break, but the actress has now admitted that fans werenât told the truth and confirmed she is leaving.
While bosses are not going to kill off her character, Alison says sheâs moving on to a new chapter in her life.
She explained: âI am actually leaving. It's been put out there that I'm taking a sabbatical, but I'm not. Theyâve very graciously left the doors open for me to come back if I want to - and I haven't ruled that out, but this is a new chapter for me. In my head, I only meant to stay four years. And I'm now going into my tenth year. Itâs incredibly hard. My daughter Daisy, who's six, is the main victim because she has to share so much of her Mummyâs time with Corrie. A lot of the time, Carla's stories are high octane, emotional stuff. The learning of it takes up my weekends and it can be mentally and physically exhausting to perform.â
Alison added: âI miss being other people. Itâs what I went to drama school for. I love playing diverse characters and meeting new people - and, truthfully, I also want to be able to get my voiceover career going again. Thereâs all sorts of things that I used to do, which I canât do while Iâm on Coronation Street. So, those are the reasons, really.â


 :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), flappinfanny (09-01-2016), Glen1 (08-01-2016), lizann (08-01-2016), maidmarian (08-01-2016), parkerman (08-01-2016), Ruffed_lemur (08-01-2016), swmc66 (10-01-2016), tammyy2j (08-01-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

So disappointed to read that Carla's leaving is not just a break.  I wish it hadn't been stated it was a break, as it makes it worse.  Quite understand why Alison King wants to leave though.

----------

flappinfanny (09-01-2016), lizann (08-01-2016), maidmarian (08-01-2016), parkerman (09-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016), swmc66 (10-01-2016), tammyy2j (08-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant blame her moving on as her storylines have been a constant repeat, I hope Alison can go on to other projects and do well 

Is she dating Shayne Ward, I read that in one magazine not sure it was true

----------

flappinfanny (09-01-2016), lizann (08-01-2016), maidmarian (08-01-2016), parkerman (09-01-2016), swmc66 (10-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

:Sad: j


> I cant blame her moving on as her storylines have been a constant repeat, I hope Alison can go on to other projects and do well 
> 
> Is she dating Shayne Ward, I read that in one magazine not sure it was true


Carla started as an interesting independent
woman and they "killed " the goose who 
laid the golden egg- by repetitive drossy
stories. I wish Alison King every success in
the future. They could have used her acting 
skills to much better effect! :Sad:

----------

Brucie (14-01-2016), Dazzle (08-01-2016), flappinfanny (09-01-2016), lizann (08-01-2016), parkerman (09-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016), swmc66 (10-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> j
> 
> Carla started as an interesting independent
> woman and they "killed " the goose who 
> laid the golden egg- by repetitive drossy
> stories. I wish Alison King every success in
> the future. They could have used her acting 
> skills to much better effect!


Not sure about repetitive stories but she had some cracking ones and sure made them convincing.  I shall miss her, of course this also means that Nick will be heartbroken  when she leaves   :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (09-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

good luck to her, miss her with roy, but am sick of drunk dreary carla

----------

Brucie (14-01-2016), Dazzle (09-01-2016), maidmarian (08-01-2016), swmc66 (10-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> good luck to her, miss her with roy, but am sick of drunk dreary carla


Carla will be a great loss to Roy.  :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (09-01-2016), lizann (09-01-2016), Perdita (09-01-2016), swmc66 (10-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I agree Dazzle and to us viewers.  

I don't blame Alison for leaving.  She was good enough to extend her contract for six months.  I thought it was odd the way CS  worded Alison's departure last year.  EE did the same when Letitia Dean left for the second time.  EE was going through a rough patch and they said Letitia was having a break and it took her 6 years to return.  Perhaps 'The Hat' didn't want any more stick and thought it was Ms Oates problem now?

This is a major body blow for Coronation Street.  Kate Oates has got her work cut out now.  Good look to Alison I am sure she will have success in future roles and it sounds as though she wants to spend more time with her daughter.  A real talent.

----------

Brucie (14-01-2016), Dazzle (09-01-2016), lizann (09-01-2016), maidmarian (09-01-2016), parkerman (09-01-2016), Perdita (09-01-2016), swmc66 (10-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Trying to thnk of her major story lines. There was Peter, there was the guy who attempted rape.  there was Tina and Rob storyline. The time tracy saved her from the mnibus Paul connor dying. The fire that tracy accidentally started. Cannot think of much more.

----------


## LouiseP

There was her kicking Eddie, her husband, out. Phelan, the guy who raped her, is coming back .

----------


## parkerman

> There was her kicking Eddie, her husband, out. Phelan, the guy who raped her, is coming back .


Er...... :Ponder:  :Confused:

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2016), maidmarian (10-01-2016), sarah c (10-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Trying to thnk of her major story lines. There was Peter, there was the guy who attempted rape.  there was Tina and Rob storyline. The time tracy saved her from the mnibus Paul connor dying. The fire that tracy accidentally started. Cannot think of much more.


Her love of and affair with Liam (leading to his murder by Tony Gordon).

----------


## LouiseP

> Her love of and affair with Liam (leading to his murder by Tony Gordon).


Don't remember that one .

----------


## LouiseP

:Love: 


> Her love of and affair with Liam (leading to his murder by Tony Gordon).


Don't remember that one . :Ponder:  :Ponder:

----------


## Dazzle

> Don't remember that one .


 :EEK!: 

It was a major storyline that ran for a couple of years back when the Connors first arrived.  I found it extremely compelling.  Liam was married to Maria and Carla engaged to Tony.

----------


## LouiseP

And Anna had an affair with Liam ?? Really

----------


## Perdita

Carla and Hayley were held hostage at Underworld by Tony GordonÂ´s former cell mate and Tony who then set fire to the factory intending to kill Carla and himself after freeing Hayley ...

----------


## Perdita

> And Anna had an affair with Liam ?? Really


No, Carla did before Liam married Maria

----------


## LouiseP

:Lol: Oh, I thought we were talking about Anna when I read 'her love  affair with Liam " . It came immediately after my post about Anna kicking Eddie out. :Wal2l:

----------

Perdita (10-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

The clue is in the title of the thread, Louise!  :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2016), Glen1 (11-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Yes, careless of me ! I usually click on the email I get so I didn't notice. It came after I had read an Anna thread.

----------


## lizann

> Trying to thnk of her major story lines. There was Peter, there was the guy who attempted rape.  there was Tina and Rob storyline. The time tracy saved her from the mnibus Paul connor dying. The fire that tracy accidentally started. Cannot think of much more.


 ran down stella

----------


## maidmarian

> ran down stella


There were some different story outlines but the
effect on the character was usually the same
drunken doormat( one or both).

Heavy drinking is a hard spiral to get out of.
But it must be depressing to play the part over
several years. Im not surprised the actress wanted
out of Corrie particularly as she showed the
ability to play a character with some strength initially.

Soaps are meant to.reflect real life. Nice to have
a positive -not just negatives.
That doesnt mean a lack of sympathy for those
who do still struggle!

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016), Perdita (12-01-2016), swmc66 (13-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Carla will be a great loss to Roy.


I love their scenes together

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016), swmc66 (13-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

The police investigation into Carla Connorâs attack takes a turn in next weekâs Coronation Street as officers make their first arrest.
Officers question Underworld boss Carla about the robbery and she admits sheâs remembered that one of the robbers mentioned Steph Brittonâs name.
So the police call in the bistro looking for Steph who tells them the only person she can think of with a grudge to bear is Jamie, who was arrested for posting revenge porn online.
When Steph finds out how her brother Luke badmouthed Jamie to his boss and lost him his job, sheâs furious and points out his stupidity might have put Carla in hospital.
Later in the week the police pay Carla a visit and tell her theyâve arrested Jamie and heâs admitted to the robbery.
Steph visits Carla and apologises for Jamieâs actions, but after everything sheâs been through will Carla accept her apology?
Meanwhile, Todd Grimshaw wonders why Tracy Barlow is keeping her knowledge of Robert Prestonâs affair with Carla under wraps.
Fans will know that Tracy was in the Bistro the night Carla was attacked and didnât come to her aid after overhearing her talking about having sex with Robert.
As yet Tracy has kept her cool over what sheâs discovered but she explains to Todd that sheâs saving that bombshell for the right time and place!

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016), tammyy2j (20-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street: Carla leaves for good!
Actress Alison King's departure from the Street will be permanent...
There will be no happy-ever-after for Carla Connor and fiancÃ© Nick Tilsey, because actress Alison King has revealed she'll be leaving the soap later this spring - and won't be coming back!
Coronation Street bosses announced last year that star Alison would be taking an extended break. But after a lot of thought, she has decided not to renew her contract...
"It's been put out there that I'm taking a sabbatical, but I'm not," reveals Alison, who has been playing Carla since 2006. "The producers have very graciously left the door open for me to come back if I want to. I haven't ruled it out, but what happens next is going to be a new chapter for me.
"I only meant to stay for four years, and now I'm in my 10th," she adds. "My daughter, Daisy, has been the main victim because she's had to share so much of her mummy's time with Corrie. I've probably only ever done about 20 pickups or drop-offs while she's been at school, which is quite sad."
Alison's decision spells the end of an era in Weatherfield, but the big question remains as to how Street siren Carla will make her exit. Show chiefs clearly have no intention of killing her off, so it's safe to assume that she makes a full recovery from the brutal raid that took place at the Bistro.
However, now that Carla's arch-nemesis Tracy knows about her one-night stand with Robert, will her quest for vengeance result in her rival leaving town for good? And what will happen when Carla's fiancÃ©, Nick, also finds out about her infidelity?
"I was gutted when Carla cheated on Nick with Robert!" admits Alison. "I suppose there needs to be a catalyst to bring everything to a head, but I don't believe it would've happened had I not been leaving. People seem to love the ongoing Carla and Tracy feud, so I imagine she'll definitely have something to do with my character going."
With Alison confirming that she's leaving the soap in May - and Carla preparing to wed Nick at the end of the same month - the stage is set for some almighty drama. Will the Street be the same without her?
How will Carla exit?
She's heading for a wedding - but it looks as if it will be no dream day...
Prison: After everything Tracy's put her through, we wouldn't be surprised if Carla snaps and drives a stiletto through her rival's skull! Will she follow in her half-brother's Rob Donovan's footsteps and be banged up for murder?
The lure of LA: Carla's been known to jet off to Los Angeles whenever life's got tough, so a permanent move to Hollywood could be just what the doctor orders if Nick finds out about Robert...
Peter Barlow: Speaking of Nick, he's already had one wedding to Leanne ruined thanks to womanising Peter Barlow - who also happens to be the former love of Carla's life! Will he show up just as she's about to marry Nick, and sweep her off her feet?

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2016), tammyy2j (22-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> People seem to love the ongoing Carla and Tracy feud


Do they?  I think it's extremely repetitive and tiresome.

----------

Brucie (22-01-2016), maidmarian (22-01-2016), parkerman (22-01-2016), Perdita (22-01-2016), tammyy2j (22-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Coronation Street: Carla leaves for good!
> 
> Prison: After everything Tracy's put her through, we wouldn't be surprised if Carla snaps and drives a stiletto through her rival's skull! Will she follow in her half-brother's Rob Donovan's footsteps and be banged up for murder?


Don't think so. That would mean Kate Ford leaving as well.




> Do they?  I think it's extremely repetitive and tiresome.


Couldn't agree more, Dazzle. The same old story again and again and again......oh and again!

----------

Brucie (22-01-2016), Dazzle (22-01-2016), maidmarian (10-02-2016), Perdita (22-01-2016)

----------


## mariba

I hope Tracy would go! I was hoping her mother's death would change her behaviour, but hasn't..so bored watching the same old Tracy over and over..

----------

parkerman (22-01-2016), Perdita (22-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Don't think so. That would mean Kate Ford leaving as well.
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more, Dazzle. The same old story again and again and again......oh and again!


If the stiletto only caused a bit of damage rather than finishing Tracy off for good, the character will be able to stay and continue making everyoneÂ´s life on Coronation Street a misery.  I hope that CarlaÂ´s exit will be because Tracy spills the beans to Nick just before the wedding about Carla and RobertÂ´s fling and that Carla leaves for LA .... I donÂ´t want Carla in prison, even if it is for attempted murder or manslaughter ....

----------

maidmarian (22-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

we have tracy blackmailing carla to leave and get nick to sell his business to robert, if this will be her exit on tracy demands that is poor

----------

maidmarian (10-02-2016), parkerman (10-02-2016), Perdita (10-02-2016), sarah c (10-02-2016), tammyy2j (10-02-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> we have tracy blackmailing carla to leave and get nick to sell his business to robert, if this will be her exit on tracy demands that is poor


Carla would never capitulate to Tracey


(feeling smug I've used capitulate in a sentence) :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2016), Perdita (10-02-2016), tammyy2j (11-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> (feeling smug I've used capitulate in a sentence)


Love it!  :Rotfl:

----------

sarah c (10-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

just tell nick

----------

maidmarian (15-02-2016), tammyy2j (15-02-2016)

----------


## swmc66

This is all getting too much. Too over the top. I wish Liz knew and could give her advice like she did to Johnny. Dont let a blackmailer have a hold of you in this way, come clean yourself

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), maidmarian (16-02-2016), Perdita (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (10-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Carla you should not put your trust in Tracy or give her money as she will only ask for more and tell nick everything anyway

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2016), Perdita (15-03-2016), tammyy2j (10-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

This story is getting ridiculous!!!!! Best way to deal with a blackmailier is expose them and come clean about what they have on you. Thats less of an evil. My friend was being blackmailed for Â£3,000 once a guy threatened to tell her family she was involved with a man after she left her husband who was violent. At one stage. She ended up in a refuge. Anyway i made her tell her father then took her straight to the police to report him. Sorted

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2016), LouiseP (15-03-2016), Perdita (15-03-2016), tammyy2j (15-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alison King has revealed that she is still in the dark over her character Carla Connor's exit storyline, but hints that her impending wedding to Nick could end in tears.

The popular actress revealed earlier this year that she has chosen to quit the show for good. Up until that point, it was thought that she was simply taking a break.

While the soap's bosses have already sown the seeds for Carla's upcoming departure, King has admitted that she still doesn't know how it will play out and won't be filming the scenes for a while.

Speaking about her exit, she said: "I am not entirely sure of the exact details as yet. It is a good few months before we even film them so I am working on the scripts that build up to it. I am intrigued as to how it is going to play out."

However, fans shouldn't worry as there is plenty of drama in store for Carla before she heads out of Weatherfield, including her impending wedding to Nick Tilsley, which is set to be an action-packed event.

Carla cheated on Nick over the Christmas period by having a one-night stand with Robert Preston, but with her fiance currently in the dark over her infidelity, it looks like their nuptials could go ahead.

Discussing her character's big day, King said: "The wedding is going to be quite understated - it is her fourth time so it is more low key.

"I am thrilled it is going to be at the Bistro so we don't have to be on location for days! But whilst the wedding might be understated and low key, the drama definitely won't be!

"She will interestingly [wear a white dress]. It possibly should have been black, but no she goes for white. Again, it's quite understated and I have been involved in the choosing of the dress."

Carla might be planning a long-term future with Nick, but she has a big obstacle in her way - she is being blackmailed by a vengeful Tracy Barlow.

Tracy knows all about Carla's tryst with Robert and is making her pay for it, but just how much more of Tracy's scheming can Carla take?

King said: "If it wasn't about Nick, Carla would have snapped before now. She would be snapping Tracy's head off.

Robert is the new owner of the Bistro
Â©  ITV
"But the stakes are too high for her. I am sure at some point though Tracy might just tip her over the edge. This is a very different Carla we are seeing at the moment so it remains to be seen just how far Tracy can push her.

"There is this one big secret and if Tracy blows it then it could be the end of this life that Carla wants with Nick. If Carla had told Nick straight away then maybe she would not be in this position now and they could have moved on from it, but as time goes on it gets more difficult to come clean which means that Tracy holds all the cards and she knows that."

_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Can Carla escape Tracy's evil schemes and ride off into the sunset with Nick?

Alison King hints at all the drama to come!

How worried is Carla that Tracy holds the key to destroying her life?

Yes there is this one big secret and if Tracy blows it then it could be the end of the life that Carla wants with Nick. If Carla had told Nick straight away then maybe she would not be in this position now and they could have moved on from it, but as time goes on it gets more difficult to come clean which means that Tracy holds all the cards and she knows that.

Is she desperate to get away from the Street because of Tracy, or does she feel like sheâs being forced out of her home?

She is the sort of person who likes the idea of starting afresh. She has left the Street before when things have got too much for her but this time Tracy is forcing her hand. She loves Nick so much that she doesnât want to lose him and this is the only thing she can think of. It is harder too for her to go this time as she has family on the street that she cares about.

Thereâs drama at the factory this week â how difficult is it for Carla not to get involved?

She has completely taken her eye off the ball at the factory. Aidan wants to prove that he can do it without her, it is her achilles heel and her precious thing but she knows she has got to let it go eventually so her only way of dealing with that is to let it go now and not be such a part of it.

If Tracy continues to blackmail her, is there a risk that Carla will snap?

Maybe at the moment she just thinks it would be easier to walk away - if it wasnât about Nick she would have snapped before now, she would be snapping her head off. But the stakes are too high for her. I am sure at some point though Tracy might just tip her over the edge, this is a very different Carla we are seeing at the moment so it remains to be seen just how far Tracy can push her.

Does it pain Carla that this situation is slipping further and further out of her control?

Yes it does, it infuriates her, she is not someone who is used to being the underdog - to have someone else having the upper hand.

Do you think a quiet life in the country is what Carla really wants, though?

I think anywhere with Nick would be great and she sees it as an exciting possibility. It is a nice idea or ideal but in reality I am not sure it would be enough for her. She does tend to thrive off drama but maybe she thinks this time the quiet life is a better option.

Will she be sad to leave Weatherfield if it gets that far?

She has found happiness with Nick and he is the key. She thinks that as long as she is with him then leaving Weatherfield will be ok.

If you were Carlaâs friend, what advice would you give her?

I would tell her to tell Nick and take the power away from Tracy, without power blackmailers are nothing. She would have to cope with the fallout from Nick but I would hope they could work through it and come out the other side. Nothing would give me greater pleasure than seeing Carla tell Tracy to get lost. I would tell Carla to throw herself at Nickâs mercy.

How are you feeling as you move closer to leaving the show?

Calm, a bit sick, excited, for me it is about saying goodbye to some amazing people who I Iove working with, both cast and crew. I am ready to say farewell to Carla but I will miss everybody here.

Were you pleased when you found out what your leaving story would be?

I am not entirely sure of the exact details as yet. It is a good few months before we even film them so I am working on the scripts that build up to it and am intrigued as to how it is going to play out.

Are you pleased that Tracy and Carlaâs feud has become such a classic Corrie rivalry?

I couldnât be more pleased as Kate Ford is a joy to work with, we have great fun. I guess they have wanted to create a rivalry a bit like Ken and Mikeâs from all those years ago and hopefully we have been able to deliver.

Are you eyeing up any souvenirs from the set to take with you?

Half the clothes are mine anyway so I will be packing a suitcase! I would love some of the quote plaques from the Bistro but I doubt I would get away with pinching them - and of course I would love to take Nick Tilsley!

Can you give us any sneaky hints from what to expect from Carla and Nickâs wedding?

The wedding is going to be quite understated - it is her fourth time so it is more low key, I am thrilled it is going to be at the Bistro so we donât have to be on location for days! But whilst the wedding might be understated and low key the drama definitely wonât be!

Will Carla be wearing white again?!

She will interestingly - it possibly should have been black but no, she goes for white, again quite understated and I have been involved in the choosing of the dress.


_ITV_

----------


## lizann

her last filming was today

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Alison King has been paid an emotional goodbye after filming her final scenes on Coronation Street.

The actress shocked the soap world recently by announcing she was leaving the show, and today was her last day on set.

King was applauded by the cast and crew members after wrapping up filming.

The likes of Ryan Thomas, Daniel Brocklebank and Jane Danson also paid tribute to the actress as she exits the soap.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2016), maidmarian (30-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street​ is preparing for an explosive week if this new trailer is anything to go by.

An episode will be shown each night, following the lives of the cobble's residents over 24 hours as Carla Connor prepares to marry Nick Tilsley and ​Callum Logan's body is unearthed.

Watch a hint of the action here:

https://www.facebook.com/CoronationS...3886747062659/
​​

Carla is shown apprehensive ahead of her nuptials to Nick, worried that a vengeful Tracey Barlow will reveal her fling with Robert Preston.

Lucky she's got her dad Johnny on hand who won't let Tracey ruin the wedding. Also a sweet Roy is preparing to walk her down the aisle alongside her bridesmaids.


But Carla may be about to reveal all to Nick herself, as she asks to speak to him as they stand at the altar making their vows.

These will be Carla's last scenes on the soap, but what the circumstances are of her departure, we just don't know.

Away from the bride and groom's problems, Nick's grandma Audrey Roberts tempts fate as she tells other grandson David Platt at the reception: "I don't see how things can get much worse..."

Cue the arrival of police on Coronation Street as Callum's body is discovered and David tells his fellow accomplices Kylie and Sarah Platt: "We need to get out now."

It's going to be one hell of an exciting week on the cobbles.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2016), Glen1 (08-05-2016), maidmarian (08-05-2016), swmc66 (08-05-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> their vows.
> 
> Away from the bride and groom's problems, Nick's grandma Audrey Roberts tempts fate as she tells other grandson David Platt at the reception: "I don't see how things can get much worse..."
> 
> Cue the arrival of police on Coronation Street as Callum's body is discovered and David tells his fellow accomplices Kylie and Sarah Platt: "We need to get out now."
> 
> It's going to be one hell of an exciting week on the cobbles.
> 
> Digital Spy


That will just about finish Audrey off. Gail and Councillor Sally Metcalfe's reaction should be interesting to say the least. :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2016), maidmarian (08-05-2016), Perdita (08-05-2016)

----------


## swmc66

What about all their kids

----------


## Perdita

I canÂ´t wait to see CarlaÂ´s  exit .. I doubt she will be back but would they are kill her off?   :Ponder:

----------

maidmarian (08-05-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

:Sad: 


> I canÂ´t wait to see CarlaÂ´s  exit .. I doubt she will be back but would they are kill her off?


I hope they dont kill off - I will miss her.
Its a pity they wasted her talents with
repetetive storylines.
But in a way I hope she doesnt return
because that would mean she has made
a success of her new ventures- whatever
they may be :Sad:

----------

lizann (09-05-2016), parkerman (08-05-2016), Perdita (08-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I canÂ´t wait to see CarlaÂ´s  exit .. I doubt she will be back but would they are kill her off?


 if she leaves because nick dumps her, leaving her business and friends behind letting tracy win their pathetic feud, then what a failure by the writing team

----------

Perdita (09-05-2016), tammyy2j (11-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I canÂ´t wait to see CarlaÂ´s  exit .. I doubt she will be back but would they are kill her off?


 if she leaves because nick dumps her, leaving her business and friends behind letting tracy win their pathetic feud, then what a failure by the writing team

----------


## alan45

> I canÂ´t wait to see CarlaÂ´s  exit .. I doubt she will be back but would they are kill her off?


Nor can I, but for different reasons Im sure

----------


## alan45

> I canÂ´t wait to see CarlaÂ´s  exit .. I doubt she will be back but would they are kill her off?


Nor can I, but for different reasons Im sure

----------


## Perdita

Must be getting very dramatic as CarlaÂ´s exit scenes and the finding of CallumÂ´s body will be shown at 9pm ...

----------


## Perdita

> Must be getting very dramatic as CarlaÂ´s exit scenes and the finding of CallumÂ´s body will be shown at 9pm ...


Maybe not ... apparently this is due to accommodating X Factor results or maybe BritainÂ´s Got Talent  :Stick Out Tongue:    All the same to me these days  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (12-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Maybe not ... apparently this is due to accommodating X Factor results


 x factor back this early  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (12-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Maybe not ... apparently this is due to accommodating X Factor results


 x factor back this early  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

_Coronation Street: Alison King on her explosive exit - "It's Carla pressing self destruct"__

The actress's final week in Weatherfield sees Carla's wedding day arrive - but will she marry Nick?_



Weddings very rarely go to plan on soaps and the odds aren't looking good for Carla and Nick, especially with the bride to be harbouring a shock infidelity secret and the groom wrestling with a brain injury.

These being Alison King's final Corrie episodes, viewers can expect plenty of surprises as Carla walks down the aisle. So here's the actress herself with a few teases as to what fans are going to get during a momentous week on the Street...

*So, in the run up to the wedding Nick wants to call it all off - whatâs Carla reaction to this?*
We see that the symptoms of Nickâs brain injury are starting to return. Heâs fearful about what it means for the future, which makes Carla also fearful, wondering what he knows about her one-night stand with Robert. Theyâre coming from two different places. What Carla should have done is come clean at the start, but because Tracyâs been manipulating the situation itâs all got out of control.

Carla starts to think that Nick must know something, but of course he doesnât - itâs all about his injury and how he doesnât want to hurt Carla, which makes what sheâs done look even worse. So, in the run up, itâs unclear as to whether the wedding will even go ahead. 

*Why doesnât Carla recoil when Nick tells her about the extent of his brain injury and what it could mean for them?*
Sheâs so stressed at the minute that she doesnât really think it through. Sheâd love him whatever but at this moment itâs just adding to the pressure cooker that is Carla Connor pressing self destruct as always. Sheâs finally found someone whoâs good with her, who gets her, but of course sheâs jeopardised all that because of her fling with Robert.

*Why did she sleep with Robert - it was quite out of character?*
Sheâd just found out that Johnny was her dad, sheâd been drinking and Carla is so messed up because of her family anyway that she just couldnât handle it. 



*How is Carla feeling on her wedding day?*
As the day approaches sheâs hit by the enormity of it and the shame over what sheâs done. A few throwaway comments from the girls as sheâs getting ready really resonate with her and the pressure of her guilt starts to get to her. She just wants to get through the day, marry Nick and move away from the street where she can start afresh.

*Does she contemplate revealing all to Nick?*
She should have told him months ago but as time has gone on, and with Tracyâs interference, the lie has intensified making it harder and harder to tell Nick. Sheâd love to be able to come clean but sheâs so scared of losing him.

*On the day of the wedding is Carla worried that Tracy could blow the whole thing?*
Sheâs sick with worry about what Tracy might do but sheâs determined to get through the day. When Carla hears that Tracy hasnât been seen for a while she starts to fear thereâs something going on. And when she finds out that Tracyâs interfered with the wedding flowers sheâs even more scared, convinced Tracy is going to do everything she can to wreck the wedding.

She starts to feel more and more anxious, everything seems to be conspiring against her: Tracyâs trick with cancelling the florist, Tracy going AWOL, then Johnnyâs acting weird when she goes to see him and the pressure of managing her guilt is really getting to her. Itâs all becoming too much for Carla but sheâs trying so hard to keep a lid on it - sheâs desperate to stop her big day from unravelling. 



*Why does Roy give her away?* 
She calls at Underworld with some cufflinks for Johnny but he canât get out of the door quick enough, which really unsettles Carla. Obviously she doesnât know he has Tracy locked away in the hope she canât wreck the wedding! So Johnny doesnât turn up to the Bistro in time and Carla turns to Roy to give her away, whoâs delighted. Sheâs emotional, fighting back the tears, as Roy leads her up the aisle. She loves Nick so much but she feels like a fraud.

*Whatâs Carlaâs wedding dress like?*
Uncomfortable - itâs been squeezing me in for weeks! Itâs quite traditional, very sweet, she wants to look beautiful for Nick and she wants the day to be perfect. The Bistro looks really pretty too - the art department has done an amazing job, lots of flowers and silver decorations.

*Whatever happens we know Carla leaves the street - is her exit suitably explosive?*
Well Iâm shattered from filming so I hope it pleases everybody, I donât think we could have put any more into it - itâs been emotionally draining.



*What will you miss the most when you leave the show?*
The people, cast and the crew. I canât even talk about it without crying. I see more of them than I do anybody else, so theyâre my family and we all look after each other so much. Thatâs what Iâll miss the most. 

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016-...-self-destruct

----------

maidmarian (17-05-2016), Perdita (17-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

so leaves losing roy too tracy wins takes everything from her

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016)

----------


## swmc66

No tracey loses

----------


## mariba

I don't like the way it seems to be going.. I think the whole wedding was already a farse. And so so boring to watch... yawn.. Hypocrite Nick was just laughable - wanted to punch him! Who does he think he is? Never made a mistake? It's good that David reminded him of Kylie. And then getting married but punishing Carla at the reception and humiliating her the worst possible way! Absolutely disgusting. I think Carla was blessed there to get away from him. He thinks he's perfect himself. Then we had to watch a loonie Gail attacking Carla..! ' my child '.. For goodness sake! There's no mom like a soap mom, creepy. Every reasonable person (even mom) would be understanding for both parties as there's always two sides in every story. Anyway - then Carla has to drive over Cathy as well! And lose Roy's friendship that meant most to her??? I surely hope Cathy is ok and Roy forgives Carla. Everyone must see that it was Tracy that drove Carla into it.. Please let Tracy get all the blame. Can't stand her! And write her off!

----------

Perdita (26-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

People take sides when couples split all the time and in my own experience the other side's family can be the nastiest of the lot.  Plus Gail has _never_ been reasonable about defending her precious kids. Remember fighting Eileen in the street when Todd came out?

David called Nick out on his hypocrisy and I totally agree about humiliating Carla in public. However, these showdowns nearly always happen in public in soaps. I do understand Nick's point that he could never trust Carla again after all the lies. His own past behaviour doesn't change the fact that his relationship with Carla is now broken beyond repair.

I hope Tracy gets all the blame too, though I think that hope is futile. However, at the end of the day it was Carla that drove that car in a dangerous manner and caused the crash and I don't think the police would take the view that Tracy's to blame, despite her provocation. I'm wondering if Carla will to jail?

----------

Perdita (26-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I think Nick was more concerned that Carla had given Tracy the money so that Robert could buy the Bistro and hadn't told him about it than he was about the infidelity after David had reminded him about Kylie. Nick had never really wanted to leave Weatherfield (and his mother  :EEK!: ), so to find out he was tricked into selling up and leaving was the final straw for him.

I also think we have to remember that we, as the viewers, see a lot more of what's going on than the characters in the soap, so, while we have a good understanding of everything, individuals within the various storylines only have their own view of what's going on.

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), Perdita (26-05-2016), TaintedLove (27-05-2016), tammyy2j (26-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> People take sides when couples split all the time and in my own experience the other side's family can be the nastiest of the lot.  Plus Gail has _never_ been reasonable about defending her precious kids. Remember fighting Eileen in the street when Todd came out?
> 
> David called Nick out on his hypocrisy and I totally agree about humiliating Carla in public. However, these showdowns nearly always happen in public in soaps. I do understand Nick's point that he could never trust Carla again after all the lies. His own past behaviour doesn't change the fact that his relationship with Carla is now broken beyond repair.
> 
> I hope Tracy gets all the blame too, though I think that hope is futile. However, at the end of the day it was Carla that drove that car in a dangerous manner and caused the crash and I don't think the police would take the view that Tracy's to blame, despite her provocation. *I'm wondering if Carla will to jail?*


I donÂ´t think so, she is leaving today  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016), parkerman (26-05-2016), tammyy2j (26-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Nick was more concerned that Carla had given Tracy the money so that Robert could buy the Bistro and hadn't told him about it than he was about the infidelity after David had reminded him about Kylie. Nick had never really wanted to leave Weatherfield (and his mother ), so to find out he was tricked into selling up and leaving was the final straw for him.


Yes, and understandably so. It was a very cruel thing to do to him.  :Sad: 




> I donÂ´t think so, she is leaving today


I don't understand why she wouldn't be charged for the crash...  :Searchme: 

I think all in all it was Nick that had the worse day. Carla chose to ruin his happiness on such a special day by revealing her unfaithfulness, and just as he got over that, Tracy went and made it ten times worse. His humiliation was also a public one.  And now he'll have to contend with Gail being even more over-protective...  :EEK!:

----------

Glen1 (26-05-2016), parkerman (26-05-2016), Perdita (26-05-2016), TaintedLove (27-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Yes, and understandably so. It was a very cruel thing to do to him. 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't understand why she wouldn't be charged for the crash*... 
> 
> I think all in all it was Nick that had the worse day. Carla chose to ruin his happiness on such a special day by revealing her unfaithfulness, and just as he got over that, Tracy went and made it ten times worse. His humiliation was also a public one.  And now he'll have to contend with Gail being even more over-protective...


I canÂ´t see her getting arrested for the crash, never to be seen and heard of again, surely she would be waiting for a court case to be dealt with and not be in prison all that time as she has not yet been found guilty ... somehow I am more than disappointed at her exit storyline  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016), parkerman (26-05-2016), tammyy2j (26-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I canÂ´t see her getting arrested for the crash, never to be seen and heard of again, surely she would be waiting for a court case to be dealt with and not be in prison all that time as she has not yet been found guilty ... somehow I am more than disappointed at her exit storyline


Was she drinking  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I am disappointed in her exit too 

I want her to part on good terms with Roy

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), Glen1 (26-05-2016), lizann (26-05-2016), mariba (26-05-2016), Perdita (26-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

bye bye carla and remember roy and justin bieber's words love yourself  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> bye bye carla and remember roy and justin bieber's words love yourself


I found the goodbyes a bit cringy, and I didn't even watch Carla and Tracy's last scene.  Still, it was very good that Roy forgave her.

Carla was a completely different person when she arrived on the cobbles. I remember her as being very bitchy, selfish and hard-faced.  How does someone change so completely in a few years?

----------

tammyy2j (29-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Carla even attempt to say goodbye to Nick or even try to win him back before leaving, I did think she loved him

----------


## mariba

Nick = not worth it. Just a hypocrite loser.

----------


## Dalesfan

> Nick = not worth it. Just a hypocrite loser.


I think he has every right to be upset. He forgave her for the cheating. It's everything that she done he's heartbroken about. Lying and scheming to get him to move away from his family and give up his business. I know it was blackmail but she told him in their wedding day when she knew he had to avoid stress.

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2016), Perdita (01-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Did Carla even attempt to say goodbye to Nick or even try to win him back before leaving, I did think she loved him


She had to leave and it would have been too early for her to try to get him back, Nick would need time to digest the news, especially as he has mental issues right now.  As Alison King gave a fair bit of notice about wanting to leave, I wish they had come up with a very much less predictable storyline ... I would have given her a business award and some high powered job like working for or with Victoria Beckham in LA and Nick not being able to fly because of his condition ... so he has to get better first while she goes ahead ... and then Leanne comforting Nick when he feels lonely and presto .. LA no longer an option  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2016), tammyy2j (02-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think he has every right to be upset. He forgave her for the cheating. It's everything that she done he's heartbroken about. Lying and scheming to get him to move away from his family and give up his business. I know it was blackmail but she told him in their wedding day when she knew he had to avoid stress.


I'd have been sympathetic to Carla for doing all that, because she was under duress at the time, *if* she'd shown any remorse for it.  However, she appeared to feel no guilt at manipulating Nick.  I don't blame him either, especially because what she did worsened his head injury symptoms and frightened him to death.

However, Carla's exit was an unnecessarily cruel one from a lot of viewers' point of view (including mine).  Why couldn't she at least have left with her head held high?

----------

Dalesfan (01-06-2016), Perdita (01-06-2016), tammyy2j (02-06-2016)

----------


## Dalesfan

> I'd have been sympathetic to Carla for doing all that, because she was under duress at the time, *if* she'd shown any remorse for it.  However, she appeared to feel no guilt at manipulating Nick.  I don't blame him either, especially because what she did worsened his head injury symptoms and frightened him to death.
> 
> However, Carla's exit was an unnecessarily cruel one from a lot of viewers' point of view (including mine).  Why couldn't she at least have left with her head held high?


I agree!

The writing for Nick and Carla the last few weeks wasn't great. Nick fought so hard for Carla over the year as a friend and lover. I just don't think he would have been that cruel. Maybe in the heat of the moment but in time he would have at least spoke to her. I suppose that's his head injury aswell. Also Carla made no attempt to fight for their relationship. She just leaves. Nick doesn't even know the full story and has now disappeared from screen. They could have at least had a heart to heart agreeing that Nick couldn't move and she couldn't stay and her leaving on better terms.

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2016), parkerman (01-06-2016), Perdita (01-06-2016), tammyy2j (02-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> The writing for Nick and Carla the last few weeks wasn't great. Nick fought so hard for Carla over the year as a friend and lover. I just don't think he would have been that cruel. Maybe in the heat of the moment but in time he would have at least spoke to her. I suppose that's his head injury aswell. Also Carla made no attempt to fight for their relationship. She just leaves. Nick doesn't even know the full story and has now disappeared from screen. *They could have at least had a heart to heart agreeing that Nick couldn't move and she couldn't stay and her leaving on better terms.*


That would have been a much better and more satisfying end for Carla.

----------

Dalesfan (01-06-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> She had to leave and it would have been too early for her to try to get him back, Nick would need time to digest the news, especially as he has mental issues right now.  As Alison King gave a fair bit of notice about wanting to leave, I wish they had come up with a very much less predictable storyline ... I would have given her a business award and some high powered job like working for or with Victoria Beckham in LA and Nick not being able to fly because of his condition ... so he has to get better first while she goes ahead ... and then Leanne comforting Nick when he feels lonely and presto .. LA no longer an option


I think she should have at least tried to go see him before she left 

As said I think by Dazzle in another thread how can Carla leave after the crash, is their no investigation?

I agree her exit storyline was bad

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I think she should have at least tried to go see him before she left 
> 
> As said I think by Dazzle in another thread how can Carla leave after the crash, is their no investigation?
> 
> I agree her exit storyline was bad


Was it not said in Carla's last episode that there was a police investigation going on? Or am I dreaming that?

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2016), tammyy2j (02-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Was it not said in Carla's last episode that there was a police investigation going on?


That's correct.  Carla went before the story had finished...strange decision.  :Ponder:

----------

parkerman (02-06-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Was it not said in Carla's last episode that there was a police investigation going on? Or am I dreaming that?


I must have missed that  :Embarrassment: 

I did at times like Carla and Nick as a couple and think she could have put up more of a fight for him in the end

----------


## Perdita

> Was it not said in Carla's last episode that there was a police investigation going on? Or am I dreaming that?


Yes, Carla acknowledged she was leaving despite an investigation going on

----------

parkerman (02-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Was it not said in Carla's last episode that there was a police investigation going on? Or am I dreaming that?


Yes, Carla acknowledged she was leaving despite an investigation going on

----------


## swmc66

I think she fought so hard up until the wedding and had no fight left in her after that especially with the humiliation of the wedding

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2016), Perdita (04-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I think she fought so hard up until the wedding and had no fight left in her after that especially with the humiliation of the wedding


 she caved to tracy's demands, letting her win, not put up much of a fight to me

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Alison King has quashed your hopes of a soap comeback â suggesting that she may even quit acting.

Alison, who played Carla Connor on the ITV soap, told the Daily Star that she has nothing lined up and may explore a career change.

"I've got no new acting projects in the pipeline," she said at the launch of Amaluna â Cirque du Soleil's new show. "I may actually leave acting behind and join the circus.

"I'll maybe have a go tonight and see how it pans out," she joked.

Carla arrived on the cobbles in December 2006, and spent nearly a decade there before quitting Weatherfield this May.

She was at the centre of several huge storylines, including running over Stella Price and her ongoing feud with arch-enemy Tracy Barlow. 

Carla was also raped by her boyfriend Frank Foster (and then became a suspect in his murder), and found herself as part of another major storyline with her on-off affair to Peter Barlow, who she later married.

In the end, Carla left Weatherfield for a new life in Devon â after discovering that family friend Johnny Connor was actually her biological father.

Alison previously told Digital Spy that she would be interested in returning to Coronation Street.

"I would never ever say never and I just love that the door has been left open for her," she said. "It is really nice that the characters who have such a history on the street are able to go back.

"Of course, they are my family. I love them and I love working with them, but at the moment, I'm just going to take a different direction for a while."

 Digital Spy


 :Sad:   Guess they can recast ut will never be the same without her

----------


## tammyy2j

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...-the-itv-soap/

Kate Oates wants her back

----------


## mariba

I want Carla back too, but as a strong, independent woman like she was at first. And not back together with neither nick or Pete. Pete should be left on his own for a while. I like the new responsible Pete.

----------

lizann (08-12-2016), parkerman (08-12-2016), Perdita (09-12-2016), swmc66 (09-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Rob as well in the future hopefully

----------


## Dazzle

I really think Carla needs at least a five year absence to break free of the awful writing that defined her last few years.

----------

swmc66 (09-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I really think Carla needs at least a five year absence to break free of the awful writing that defined her last few years.


With a new writer for her it would not need to be that long but I agree that the old feisty Carla has to return, if ever she does

----------

LouiseP (09-12-2016), swmc66 (09-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> With a new writer for her it would not need to be that long but I agree that the old feisty Carla has to return, if ever she does


Let me word it slightly differently: I need at least a five year break from Carla.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (09-12-2016), Perdita (09-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

She is coming back later this year apparently  :Thumbsup:  :Cheer:

----------

flappinfanny (22-05-2017), parkerman (21-05-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Great

----------


## lizann

alison got no other work thought she would do well after corrie, think too soon for her return

----------


## Perdita

> alison got no other work thought she would do well after corrie, think too soon for her return


I think she left to spend time with her child .. not necessarily to work somewhere else

----------

flappinfanny (22-05-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

> alison got no other work thought she would do well after corrie, think too soon for her return


Yes, I read that she was having difficulty getting work and then Kate Oates approached her about a come back.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think she left to spend time with her child .. not necessarily to work somewhere else


I read that too.  Didn't think it had been confirmed she was coming back either tbh.  News came from the Sun I believe.

----------

Perdita (22-05-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I think she left to spend time with her child .. not necessarily to work somewhere else


Yes that is correct.  She has a small child and wanted to spend more time with her.

----------

Perdita (22-05-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I read that too.  Didn't think it had been confirmed she was coming back either tbh.  News came from the Sun I believe.


Also this was the paper that at Christmas says she was coming back, when all she was doing was popping into Granada to drop some Christmas cards off.  We will see  :Ponder:

----------

Ruffed_lemur (22-05-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Also this was the paper that at Christmas says she was coming back, when all she was doing was popping into Granada to drop some Christmas cards off.  We will see


The Sun printing a false story? Never! Shock!! Horror!!!

----------

flappinfanny (22-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> The Sun printing a false story? Never! Shock!! Horror!!!


Fake news everywhere these days, by the look of things  :EEK!:

----------

flappinfanny (22-05-2017), swmc66 (22-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

According to Radio Times article, she comes back to help Johnny

----------


## mariba

Yay!!! Best news for a while if that is true!!

----------

Perdita (16-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

Kate Oates has confirmed a big return for popular character Carla Connor this Christmas as Alison King has signed on the dotted line to reprise the role

Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2017/08/14/corona...#ixzz4pm2SAeS2

----------

Perdita (15-08-2017), tammyy2j (15-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

The rumours are finally true: Coronation Street is bringing back Carla Connor.

More than one year on from her departure following a disastrously failed wedding, Alison King has signed on to return to Corrie at Christmas and we'll see her in an explosive storyline alongside Kym Marsh (via the Radio Times).   :Crying: 

Producer Kate Oates has promised a brand new spin on the character who has battled alcoholism and was even a murder suspect in her dark past.

"Ever since I got here, it's been rumoured that Carla's coming back. But it was never true. Even the latest indications of it," Oates said. "Ali has only just signed her contract and she'll be back around Christmas.

"It's time to break new ground with Carla. I didn't want to put her on that familiar cycle of self-destruction, recovery, followed by more self-destruction.

"What we'll have instead are these two strong Connor women â Carla and Michelle â on opposing sides and in conflict for a change. It'll be a refreshing dynamic for us to see."

While the tough-talking Carla has been a lifelong friend of Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh), she's equally as remembered for her notorious feud with Tracy Barlow (Kate Ford).

Perhaps the person most happy about Alison's return to Corrie is her on-and-off screen friend Kym Marsh, who said she was hopeful of a reunion when chatting to Digital Spy earlier in the year.

"I keep trying to tempt [actress Alison King]. She's busy and she's a mum as well," Marsh told us. "She's got her own personal life and everything. I personally would love to see Carla return. I think Michelle misses her, like a double act.

"Now [Michelle's] not with Steve, it would be more of a double act. So, who knows?"

Digital Spy 


Great news but why storyline with Michelle   :Sad:

----------

tammyy2j (15-08-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

I _think_ Alison King was having trouble finding other work! She needs to pay the mortgage.

----------


## Perdita

> I _think_ Alison King was having trouble finding other work! She needs to pay the mortgage.


She is married or has a partner so I doubt that is the reason.  She might just miss playing her character or working with the other cast members. She had a break and is ready to return. I hope she returns as the old feisty Carla and not the whimpering scared woman she was at the end.  And Tracy needs her comeuppance for causing the fire and getting away with it  :Angry:   Go Carla, Go Go Go !!

----------

Ruffed_lemur (17-08-2017), tammyy2j (15-08-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel she will be put back with Peter

----------


## Perdita

> I feel she will be put back with Peter


Would not surprise me ... same old, same old ...

----------


## tammyy2j

> Would not surprise me ... same old, same old ...


I would like her to return with a Nick or Robert Junior

----------


## LouiseP

> She is married or has a partner so I doubt that is the reason.  She might just miss playing her character or working with the other cast members. She had a break and is ready to return. I hope she returns as the old feisty Carla and not the whimpering scared woman she was at the end.  And Tracy needs her comeuppance for causing the fire and getting away with it   Go Carla, Go Go Go !!


I don't think women rely on a partner to keep them the days plus she has had multiple partners but doesn't have one at present. http://www.express.co.uk/celebrity-n...nnor-departure
http://liverampup.com/entertainment/...t-married.html

----------

Perdita (16-08-2017)

----------


## lizann

> She is married or has a partner so I doubt that is the reason.  She might just miss playing her character or working with the other cast members. She had a break and is ready to return. I hope she returns as the old feisty Carla and not the whimpering scared woman she was at the end.  And Tracy needs her comeuppance for causing the fire and getting away with it   Go Carla, Go Go Go !!


 did she not split from her husband, partner or baby daddy as there were rumours of her getting with co stars shayne ward and ryan thomas 

 did alison act in anything since she left the street?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street boss Kate Oates has teased tension between Carla Connor and her long-term best friend Michelle when she returns to Weatherfield.

It was confirmed back in August that Alison King was reprising her role as fan favourite Carla, who will be on her way back to the Cobbles at Christmas.

And while most details about her comeback are being kept under wraps, viewers can expect to see some big changes for the character â in particular when it comes to her friendship with Michelle.

Speaking to What's On TV, Kate said: "I am definitely keen to explore different sides of their relationship."

"They have obviously got Robert in common now which is interesting, but their friendship is really strong, so anything that challenges it will have to feel very truthful and quite deep.

"I just want to explore the dynamics â [it] would be a shame to leave everything as is. What's good about these long-standing friendships is when you challenge them and see what could potentially break them.

"But that is not the storyline that brings her in, what brings her in is something a bit more unexpected."

Carla bowed out of Corrie in June 2016 â following her disastrous wedding to Nick Tilsley â who she'd cheated on with Michelle's current partner Robert.


Digitl Spy

----------

parkerman (14-09-2017), tammyy2j (14-09-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> What's good about these long-standing friendships is when you challenge them and see what could potentially break them.


Why is that good? Why can't people just be left as friends? Why do we have to look at ways of breaking up long-standing friendships?  :Angry:

----------

Glen1 (14-09-2017), lizann (14-09-2017), Perdita (14-09-2017), tammyy2j (14-09-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> Why is that good? Why can't people just be left as friends? Why do we have to look at ways of breaking up long-standing friendships?


Even in the name of drama this should be possible!!!

----------

Glen1 (14-09-2017), parkerman (14-09-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I want Carla to return with a child but I assume Michelle and Johnny have been in contact or visiting her so would have said if she had one

----------

Glen1 (14-09-2017), lizann (14-09-2017)

----------


## Glen1

I can't understand why she's coming back so soon in the first place, run the factory I guess. Be nice imo. for the show to recruit some real, earthy northern working class characters ,the likes of Beth  Tinker (rarely seen nowadays). Always seems to be the business folk, the so called wealth creators. Not just corrie , emmerdale has gone down the same route. Again, needs a balance, imo,  So much virtually unknown acting talent out there ,jump at a chance, I reckon  :Sad:

----------

lizann (14-09-2017), parkerman (14-09-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I _think_ Alison King was having trouble finding other work! She needs to pay the mortgage.


Did she do any other roles while away from the show?

----------

Perdita (14-09-2017)

----------


## Glen1

> Did she do any other roles while away from the show?


Courtesy of Wiki    "In September 2016, while attending a Cirque Du Soleil show after just returning from a holiday in France, King admitted that since quitting Coronation Street, she has no new projects lined up, joking that she might quit acting and join the circus.[56] She quipped: "Yeah, I'll maybe have a go tonight and see how it pans out". Sounds like a no tammy . Your post louise ,spot on ,I suppose that explains the return. Very lucky to be in that work situation.

----------

Perdita (14-09-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Why is that good? Why can't people just be left as friends? Why do we have to look at ways of breaking up long-standing friendships?


they need to keep carla miserable 

 i never bought into this friendship with michelle after all cheating with liam on paul etc., michelle hated her and then best friends

----------

Perdita (14-09-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

It's amazing how some actors who leave the soap go on to be  famous in other roles - Suranne Jones , Sarah Lancashire, Rob James Collier ( Downton and other things) and yet some don't . We never hear about them again. "Carla", Ryan Thomas and many more who think they will set the world alight but don't .

Any more famous and non famous ?

----------


## parkerman

> It's amazing how some actors who leave the soap go on to be  famous in other roles - Suranne Jones , Sarah Lancashire, Rob James Collier ( Downton and other things) and yet some don't . We never hear about them again. "Carla", Ryan Thomas and many more who think they will set the world alight but don't .
> 
> Any more famous and non famous ?


Everyone in Neighbours!

----------


## flappinfanny

> It's amazing how some actors who leave the soap go on to be  famous in other roles - Suranne Jones , Sarah Lancashire, Rob James Collier ( Downton and other things) and yet some don't . We never hear about them again. "Carla", Ryan Thomas and many more who think they will set the world alight but don't .
> 
> Any more famous and non famous ?


At least she is honest about it which is a rare thing these days.

----------

Perdita (15-09-2017)

----------


## chartreuse

Rather ironic that Ryan Thomas has just got a role in Neighbours then!

----------


## tammyy2j

> At least she is honest about it which is a rare thing these days.


Who is honest?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Shayne Ward has revealed that Carla Connor's comeback storyline is even being kept secret from the cast.

Show bosses recently delighted fans by announcing that Alison King is making a return as Carla, who was last seen in Weatherfield in May 2016.

Shayne's character Aidan will be reunited with his half-sister when Carla arrives back at Christmas, but the actor still has no idea what to expect.

Speaking to Digital Spy and other media at a Coronation Street press day, Shayne enthused: "I'm very excited about Carla coming back â we all are. No-one knows what is going to happen when she comes back, and I like that it's a secret.

"For me personally, she is one of the most captivating actresses I've ever watched on screen. She was in my first scene with Ben Price and she just made me feel so relaxed.

"That is what I've loved about my two years of being here at Corrie â as much work as we have to do, every actor makes you feel so relaxed and if I am struggling with how to deliver a certain line, I don't feel embarrassed whereas I would have once.

"I learn every day. Ali helped me with that from the get-go and she helped me a hell of a lot."

Corrie's producer Kate Oates has vowed to take Carla in a new direction when she returns â which will include some unexpected tension with Michelle.

"It's time to break new ground with Carla. I didn't want to put her on that familiar cycle of self-destruction, recovery, followed by more self-destruction," Kate told Radio Times last month.

"What we'll have instead are these two strong Connor women â Carla and Michelle â on opposing sides and in conflict for a change. It'll be a refreshing dynamic for us to see."


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

According to Coronation street boss Kate Oates, the character Carla Connor (Alison King) is about to turn all of her wrongs into rights on the highly-rated soap Coronation Street. As a matter of fact, Alsion says that she wants to see her character end her destructive and ongoing tale of misery with a much more uplifting and positive storyline.

As many fans know, Carla has been done wrong one too many times already. And for her, enough is enough already. Itâs time for change. Kate told Britainâs Metro.co.uk, âThe storyline that weâve got for Carla will show a different side to her and play a very different tone. I think people might think that it is an interesting choice and wonder why Corrie is playing this. But Iâd say to give it a few weeks and months because it does lead into something else and it will make a lot of sense.â
Of course, fans will have to simply tune in to see whatâs in store for Carla. And while Kate has remained rather tight lipped about Carlaâs comeback, she did say that if thereâs one thing that wonât change for her, itâs her relationship with Roy Cropper. After all, he is the one true friend sheâs ever had at home.

Kate added, âThe Carla and Roy friendship is sacrosanct and no-one is ever allowed to touch it forever. But I am really happy to be revisiting that and itâs interesting for Johnny because Roy has always been more of a father to Carla and he is in a position now where he is going to have all of his three children in his life for a longer period of time â and I think he is going to get a bit of dad jealousy!â
Coronation Street airs weeknights on the ITV network. In the meantime, let us know your thoughts by dropping us a line below. Also, donât forget to check back with Soap Opera Spy for all the latest news, updates and spoilers on Coronation Street and all of your favorite British soaps right here!

https://www.soapoperaspy.com/2017/co...e-and-for-all/

----------

tammyy2j (14-11-2017)

----------


## swmc66

I hope they are not going to make Roy an idiot. It is hardly Roy's style to say something confidential to all as he did yesterday

----------

lizann (16-11-2017), parkerman (14-11-2017), Perdita (14-11-2017), tammyy2j (14-11-2017)

----------


## lizann

When Carla comes home, some fans may question the direction of her return storyline warns show boss Kate Oates. She has revealed that the plot will be a big surprise and will show a new side to Carla. But something that won’t change is her close bond with father figure Roy – which is set to make Johnny jealous

Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2017/11/10/25-maj...6/?ito=cbshare
Twitter: https://twitter.com/MetroUK | Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MetroUK/

----------

tammyy2j (16-11-2017)

----------


## lizann

Oates Alison's return storyline, revealing that it is not what the audience may presume.

"Carla's comeback storyline is good," she added. "I don't think it's what people would expect.

"It's a storyline that's got long-running consequences.

"I think when she first comes back, people will be like, 'Oh, I didn't expect this to be her returning story,' but as it runs on, things will become clear and they will realise why Corrie has brought her back."

----------

tammyy2j (28-11-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> if the cancer leaves robert that he cant have kids maybe carla returns with his child now that would be a kicker for michelle


She is returning with a secret and is not drinking anymore  :Ponder:

----------

Perdita (28-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street: Carla to be Kateâs confidant when she returns, says Faye Brookes
The Corrie star teases Carla's Christmas comeback and Connor family reunion
Carla Connor will be thrust straight back into the spotlight when she returns to Coronation Street next month, and is set to become embroiled with sister Kateâs secret relationship with Rana Nazir.
Speaking to* RadioTimes.com*, Faye Brookes, who plays lovestruck Kate, teased Carlaâs involvement in her characterâs controversial love story with the married nurse once sheâs back on the cobbles.
âCarla will be a confidant for Kate, 100 per centâ revealed the actress. âAfter all the drama thatâs happened to Carla, I donât think that she is going to judge! Out of everyone, sheâs the one Kate is going to turn to.â
Alison King recently resumed filming on the Corrie set after an 18-month break as the popular factory boss, following a decade of high drama that included several failed marriages, miscarriage, murders and general emotional mayhem.
And while life off screen is obviously not as traumatic for the Connor women, Brookes reveals her reunion behind the scenes with King is still pretty lively. âAlison, Kym Marsh (Michelle Connor) and I are sharing a dressing room at the moment, and it is havoc! We have a really good relationship on and off screen and itâs nice to have Ali back. She said it has been so easy to return.â
Kate and Ranaâs forbidden romance is currently at the centre of the show, with Luke Britton now in on the secret. Next week, when pushed by Luke to stop stringing Kate along, Rana reveals she is pregnant â but no one, not even husband Zeedan, knows.
Looks like Carla and Kate are going to have a lot of catching up to do when she reappears in the run-up to Christmasâ¦

----------


## tammyy2j

> Not him .. she has a fling with Daniel ...
> 
> 
> Coronation Street's Carla Connor will embark on a shock fling with Daniel Osbourne when she returns to Weatherfield later this month.
> 
> Alison King is reprising her popular role as Carla after 18 months away, with her comeback scenes airing on Friday, December 22.
> 
> Not only is Carla hiding a huge secret from her loved ones upon her return, but The Sun has now revealed that her colourful love life is about to rear its head once again.
> 
> ...


I could see her with Adam but not Daniel

----------


## swmc66

So she is 'carrying ' a secret. People carry a baby

----------

Perdita (09-12-2017)

----------


## Cheetah

> So she is 'carrying ' a secret. People carry a baby


I think maybe she was pregnant when she left so is possibly going to be joined at some point by a child.

----------


## lizann

> She is returning with a secret and is not drinking anymore


has cancer or needs new liver dying of cirrhosis

----------


## olivia1896

I wonder if Carlaâs returns puts Jennyâs undies in a twist

----------


## lizann

jolly carla not drinking and now all about family just not rob, must be dying

----------


## swmc66

Think she is ill too but curable

----------


## lizann

she has meet daniel no spark more with peter and robert

----------

Perdita (27-12-2017), tammyy2j (29-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

even luke has more spark with carla and is she not on dialysis for kidney failure?

----------


## Perdita

> even luke has more spark with carla and *is she not on dialysis for kidney failure*?


Not yet ....

----------


## tammyy2j

I think the knock into Sally's garden for Roy could have hurt his chances of donating a kidney to Carla

----------

Perdita (08-01-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like her scenes with Roy but her return has not made the show any better and her fling with Daniel is not interesting 

Obvious Peter still wants her and probably will get her back once Eva and Toyah's deceit comes out

----------

Glen1 (08-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> I like her scenes with Roy but her return has not made the show any better and her fling with Daniel is not interesting 
> 
> Obvious Peter still wants her and probably will get her back once Eva and Toyah's deceit comes out


I love every moment with her  :Embarrassment:

----------

parkerman (08-02-2018), swmc66 (11-02-2018)

----------


## LouiseP

What I canât understand is why she isnât having any treatment, dialysis, medication etc.

----------

lizann (08-02-2018), parkerman (08-02-2018), tammyy2j (13-02-2018)

----------


## swmc66

At 19% they should have started her on dialysis. My husbands kidneys work 25% they said they wanted to start dialysis but cannot due to his weak heart working only 25% too.

----------

lizann (08-02-2018)

----------


## mysangry

coz they would have to give her horrible arteries/veins and that would mean she would have to be disfigured badly or always wearing sleeves.
And that would never do, after all, look how quick Todd's scar faded, nah nah nah

----------


## Kim

> At 19% they should have started her on dialysis. My husbands kidneys work 25% they said they wanted to start dialysis but cannot due to his weak heart working only 25% too.


Depends on the hospital/consultant/doctor I guess. My dad didn't have dialysis and was at Carla's level of functioning when they booked in the transplant.

----------

parkerman (10-02-2018), Perdita (11-02-2018), swmc66 (11-02-2018)

----------


## emerald

Hopefully once this transplant etc  is over they will give Carla a less heavy storyline - maybe even some comedy for a change?

----------


## lizann

> Hopefully once this transplant etc  is over they will give Carla a less heavy storyline - maybe even some comedy for a change?


she discover eva up duffy secret tell aidan get back with peter that's my guesses

----------

Perdita (13-02-2018), tammyy2j (13-02-2018)

----------


## mysangry

Surely Peter can find another female on the street he has not "been with" yet,

if this was real life no woman would be so easy spending time with their Exe exes?
Maybe he can have a fling with Eileen and can you imagine Pat's face (before he's bumped off of course)
Maybe he will get with Nicola and GAry will go off it, 
Oh I have lots of women he could go with, without going back to an ex, how many times has that been done in the street :Moonie:

----------


## tammyy2j

> she discover eva up duffy secret tell aidan get back with peter that's my guesses


Yes I think a reunion with Peter will also happen, maybe a baby for them, revisit that again or Steve and Carla  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## emerald

Surely they can do more with her than just pairing her up with various characters and exes?  It would be good to see her doing some comedy with Roy for example and that could bring out Roy's eccentric side again - he seems to have been involved in a lot of serious storylines recently.

----------

lizann (16-02-2018), parkerman (14-02-2018), Perdita (14-02-2018), tammyy2j (27-02-2018)

----------


## lizann

she getting another romance, could be alex but they are related

----------


## Perdita

> she getting another romance, could be alex but they are related


Very distantly  ...

----------


## Kim

> she getting another romance, could be alex but they are related


I was thinking him too. 

They are third cousins once removed. Michelle's dad and Johnny are second cousins, making Michelle and Carla third cousins. Then you go down a generation to get to Alex. 

Carla was previously married to Michelle's brother, so the relationship is a little more distant than her previous one (though obviously at the time she was unaware she was related to him at all.)

----------


## mysangry

It has got to be Roy!!

----------


## emerald

She could meet a younger version of Roy at a steam railway convention...

----------

mysangry (26-02-2018), tammyy2j (27-02-2018)

----------


## mysangry

ha ha now that would be interesting!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> She could meet a younger version of Roy at a steam railway convention...


If only Roy had a brother or cousin like him for Carla  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I like their friendship

----------

mysangry (27-02-2018), swmc66 (28-02-2018)

----------


## lizann

it seems it is ali

----------


## emerald

Why are they giving her another pointless relationship?  She needs to get a job instead of floating around the Street, poking around Sally's house etc.  If she's not going to be involved in the factory she needs to look into other options - starting a business of some kind maybe.  Being in charge seems to suit her.

----------

lizann (14-03-2018), Perdita (14-03-2018)

----------


## olivia1896

No way would Carla risk her friendship with michelle for the sake of a hookup

----------


## lizann

> No way would Carla risk her friendship with michelle for the sake of a hookup


 she cheated with michelle's brother liam and cheated on friend leanne with peter of course she wont care about michelle when she is dropping her drawers  :Stick Out Tongue:  so far her return besides her scenes with roy has been crap, her kidney drama what was the point? is she back on the drink yet?

----------


## emerald

I think they could have spun out the kidney drama for a while longer.  It was such a big crisis when she came back - confiding in Roy, breaking down in tears on New Years Eve etc - and now it all seems to be over and done with.

----------

lizann (16-03-2018), Perdita (16-03-2018)

----------


## mysangry

> I think they could have spun out the kidney drama for a while longer.  It was such a big crisis when she came back - confiding in Roy, breaking down in tears on New Years Eve etc - and now it all seems to be over and done with.


Maybe it's not over with, now Aidan has one kidney, he could end up with Kidney failure like Carla and he has no one to help him, so he may die? :EEK!: 
I thought he was leaving? :Cheer:

----------


## olivia1896

> Maybe it's not over with, now Aidan has one kidney, he could end up with Kidney failure like Carla and he has no one to help him, so he may die?
> I thought he was leaving?


Apparently they were going to kill aiden off but changed their minds in fear of backlash by putting people off donating organs. He and Eva probably get back together and leave with their baby girl

----------


## lizann

looks to be back on vino

----------


## emerald

She's really just having this fling out of boredom. (that's if it becomes a fling in the first place)   Hopefully the writers will give her a job of some kind soon.

----------


## lizann

> She's really just having this fling out of boredom. (that's if it becomes a fling in the first place)   Hopefully the writers will give her a job of some kind soon.


well what if she becomes pregnant with michelle's grandkid, she slept with michelle's brothers, son and fiance, or michelle next for her

----------


## emerald

It's probably best not to have a one night stand when the only exit from your flat is through a busy cafe...

----------


## lizann

will she try and talk to simon in roy's flat  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Alison King has teased a possible reunion for her character Carla Connor and Peter Barlow.

Peter might seem like he's fully committed to Toyah Battersby these days, but fans have always argued that Carla is the woman that he really belongs with.

That argument appeared to be justified when Peter became consumed with jealousy over Carla's fling with his brother Daniel earlier this year, and Alison reckons there is definitely unfinished business there.

"I think the Peter/Carla/Toyah angle is very interesting," she said. "There's definitely unfinished business there and their chemistry is undeniable."

She added: "I also love Carla's relationship with Roy, I love the awkward dynamic there in the house, it's really growing and I'm loving that.

"Men wise she needs a rugged male, maybe Nick should come back or maybe Imran but I'm not sure he's rough enough for her."

Any possible reunion for Carla and Peter appears to be on the back-burner for the time being given that she's pursuing a romance with Michelle's son Ali. However, there could be big repercussions for Carla when Michelle learns the truth...

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...peter-reunion/

----------


## lizann

is she not returning to her country manor now all better and jobless

----------


## emerald

She decided to sell her house in Devon when she was recovering from her transplant but so far she hasn't got herself a job.

----------

lizann (15-04-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> She decided to sell her house in Devon when she was recovering from her transplant but so far she hasn't got herself a job.


She owned the factory ....

----------


## olivia1896

Am I the only one who doesnât want Carla to get back with peter  :Lol:

----------

indigodance (15-04-2018)

----------


## emerald

She owned the factory but now that she's made Aidan the sole owner she just seems to float around the Street or make fun of people with Michelle (although that seems to be coming to an end soon...).  If she had a job she wouldn't have flings out of boredom, which is what she did with both Daniel and Ali.  And no, I don't really want her back with Peter either but it might keep her away from the other younger characters that she hasn't slept with yet...

----------


## lizann

would not expect glamour puss carla to have ugg boots

----------


## lizann

using peter to get factory and susie, want her to lose in both battles

----------


## olivia1896

> using peter to get factory and susie, want her to lose in both battles


I think she should only get back the shares she gave to aiden, then alya can have the 18% that was already aidenâs before

----------


## lizann

> I think she should only get back the shares she gave to aiden, then alya can have the 18% that was already aiden’s before


i think carla should just respect aidan's wishes

----------


## Perdita

> i think carla should just respect aidan's wishes


Which were 18% to Alya .. not the whole factory

----------


## lizann

> Which were 18% to Alya .. not the whole factory


aidan could have changed his will after carla give him all the factory but he didn't maybe he did want alya to have it all, we will never know

----------


## Perdita

> aidan could have changed his will after carla give him all the factory but he didn't maybe he did want alya to have it all, we will never know


My guess is that as he did not change it to the all of the factory he was happy with her having 18% but you are right, we will never know for sure

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Ben Price has revealed that Carla Connor will try to blackmail Nick Tilsley when she discovers the truth about the mysterious Elsa.

Last night's episodes saw Carla (Alison King) confront Nick over his secrecy after discovering that he's a joint partner in a restaurant business in Nottingham.

Desperate to cover his tracks, Nick told Carla that he only got involved to help out a friend with a tax dodge. Sadly, his lies won't keep Carla off the scent for long, as Elsa will finally arrive on the cobbles in Friday night's episodes (November 9).

Former Casualty star Kelly Harrison has been cast in the role of Elsa, who's expected to be revealed as Nick's secret wife.

When Carla finds out that Nick hasn't been entirely honest with her â and especially not with his love interest Leanne Battersby â she realises she can use this situation to her own advantage.

Ben, who returned to the role of Nick last month, explained: "It's not good for Nick when Elsa turns up. He doesn't want an associate from his other life sniffing round this one. He worries everything is going to be blown apart. When the two lives collide, it's not going to be good, is it?

"Nick reinvented himself when he went to Nottingham and now this person is going to realise who the real Nick is. And on the flip side, he has not been totally truthful in Weatherfield about his life in Nottingham. Because of the factory, Carla has a vested interest in trying get to the truth."

He continued: "Carla is on the scent of something and she sees it as a way of levering Nick out of the factory. She also thinks she can maybe blackmail him and keep his money. That is Carla all over!

"Nick is a bit arrogant, though. He thinks he can get out of situations and rise above it all."

The arrival of Elsa comes just when it seems that Nick is making progress with Leanne, but if the truth comes out, everything could be thrown into jeopardy again.

Ben added: "Leanne is ready to give it another try. She is blissfully unaware of any other side of Nick's life. They have really gone through it and they keep coming back to each other, believing that this time it will be a bit better.

"Before it was a bit unbalanced. Nick's mess was worse than Leanne's, but she has messed up a lot recently with Steve, so things are bit more evenly balanced now.

"They both have things they would rather not talk about and they feel able to meet in the middle and try again. They are not going to try and force it to work but they are willing to see how it goes."

Digital Spy

----------


## tammyy2j

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...ealth-episode/

Coronation Street has announced plans for Carla Connor to have her own special standalone episode next year.

Carla (Alison King) will take centre stage in the aftermath of the upcoming roof collapse at Underworld, which leads to the popular character experiencing problems with her mental health.

It's been announced that the factory will be rocked by a massive stunt in March 2019 as the roof caves in thanks to criminal activity from a mystery character.

As the early weeks of the storyline see the finger of blame wrongly pointed at Carla, she struggles with the backlash and suffers a sad breakdown.

Speaking to Digital Spy and others at a press event, Corrie's new producer Iain MacLeod explained: "Our viewers will know the factory roof collapse is a whodunit quite early in the story, but our characters won't. Somebody operating in the shadows has done this thing.

"So the early stages of this story will see Carla as a massive pariah. At the beginning, the roof collapse seems to emerge from a workaholism story for Carla. She determines that her life's priority is work and being a professional woman. She wants to focus on the factory and Aidan's legacy.

"That drives Carla into making some mistakes, that will lead to the factory falling in basically! She alienates a lot of people. First it will look like an accident, then we'll start to reveal that it's not.

"What happens impacts massively on Carla's mental health. We're doing something a little bit stylised, like with the Ashley story I did at Emmerdale, but not quite as extreme as Corrie's take on that.

"It's a standalone episode that will be mental health focused and Carla focused. It will also be the reveal to the audience of who was behind the factory roof collapsing."

He added: "This factory collapse story has lots of unexpected off-shoots into areas that give our amazing cast a chance to show off their acting chops."

----------

Perdita (18-12-2018)

----------


## mysangry

can only  hope this is a  more interesting storyline than it sounds, Carla is quite wooden and not that interesting to watch. :Ponder:

----------


## emerald

Did the roof of Underworld not fall in last year?  At least, something happened to it, which is why most characters were out of work for ages.
Also, Carla's had an emotional breakdown before, after the Victoria Court fire in 2015. (and she was wrongly accused then too.) The writers just seem to be repeating themselves where Carla's concerned.

----------


## lizann

> Did the roof of Underworld not fall in last year?  At least, something happened to it, which is why most characters were out of work for ages.
> Also, Carla's had an emotional breakdown before, after the Victoria Court fire in 2015. (and she was wrongly accused then too.) The writers just seem to be repeating themselves where Carla's concerned.


the roof was stolen as part of adam and eva clean out payback on aidan

----------


## Perdita

> the roof was stolen as part of adam and eva clean out payback on aidan


A kind Mr Phelan worked his socks off though to put it back up so they could open the factory again

----------


## emerald

It still sounds repetitive though.  No doubt Carla will hit the bottle again.

----------


## Perdita

> It still sounds repetitive though.  No doubt Carla will hit the bottle again.


Apparently she does!

----------


## lizann

> It still sounds repetitive though.  No doubt Carla will hit the bottle again.


when did she stop hitting it

----------

parkerman (21-12-2018)

----------


## emerald

I don't think I can watch her having another meltdown.  Why do the writers think the only way to make her sympathetic is to make her a complete and utter victim?

----------

lizann (25-03-2019), Perdita (24-12-2018)

----------


## lizann

carla treats aidan's kidney very well with fine red wine

----------

LouiseP (25-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

everyone covering for her, lies and bribes

----------

LouiseP (25-03-2019)

----------


## emerald

I can't understand why she's allowing Peter and Nick to go around bribing people on her behalf.  She was willing to confess until Peter started this latest cover up and even let him persuade her to go away for a while.  She's supposed to be this great, independent woman and a powerful businesswoman.
At least now she's realising how Roy felt when she covered for him, except unlike Roy she hasn't owned up to it.

----------

Brucie (26-03-2019), lizann (26-03-2019), parkerman (26-03-2019), tammyy2j (28-03-2019)

----------


## swmc66

Think the health inspector Wayne feels jealous of Carla and her closeness to Roy.

----------


## emerald

Also I can't understand how she allowed Peter to be rude to Roy when he had allowed Peter to stay in his flat.  Carla would never have allowed that in the past - she even told Johnny off for making fun of him when she was in hospital waiting for her transplant.

----------

tammyy2j (28-03-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wanted Carla to hand herself in

----------


## Perdita

Carla Connor will be sectioned following her mental breakdown after telling family and friends that she was responsible for the roof collapse and death of Rana Habeeb.

Carla will go missing after her revelation, which will see her close friends and family turn against her as they grapple to come to terms with the news she’s told them.

As we know, Carla is acting on guilt and the real culprit of who’s to blame has yet to be made known to fans.

Coming to Carlas rescue will be Peter who finds out she is in hospital..

Can Peter help her to come to terms with recent events and find a way to help get her life back on track?

These scenes air over the next few weeks.

----------

emerald (29-03-2019), lizann (29-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (31-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

she'll be grand, just look at steve

----------

Perdita (29-03-2019)

----------


## Perdita

The end for Carla? Carla is heading for rock bottom and fast. As she goes missing, Peter, Kate, Johnny and Roy are on the case to find her and bring her home. But her psychosis means she can trust no-one. Not wanting to be found, Carla’s harrowing state of mind implodes – leading to some heartbreaking scenes delivered expertly by Alison King. A standalone episode about Carla’s mental health will follow, with show boss Iain MacLeod telling us: ‘It’s a standalone episode that will be mental health focused and Carla focused. It will also be the reveal to the audience of who was behind the factory roof collapsing. It’s a really nice fusion of important, serious drama about mental health.’ Killer revealed! The investigation into who brought that roof down and killed Rana will continue for some time (which may or may not be good news for you) and there are indications that the viewers will discover their identity long before the community. But it leads to the incarnation of the latest cobbles bad guy. Iain teased: ‘What I have always liked about Corrie is the ability to have villains like Hillman and Phelan who come in and burn bright and also the more complicated, long range villain like Mike Baldwin – ruthless, self serving and looking out for number one. ‘We’re designing a character in that latter type who can stay long term as an antagonistic just messing up lives. ‘By going with this character on this journey – their intentions are good and they rapidly snowball. It will be a very slow burn.’


Read more: https://metro.co.uk/2019/04/12/10-hu...5/?ito=cbshare

----------

lizann (15-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

same diagnosis as sarah?

----------


## lizann

she should be kept in hospital, roy and peter are wrong, she needs professional help

----------

Perdita (16-05-2019), tammyy2j (23-05-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...isode-details/

Looking forward to this episode especially .. I am sure Alison will make a great job of it

----------


## lizann

more scenes of her working in the cafe and minding bertie would be nice

----------

emerald (19-09-2019), tammyy2j (26-09-2019)

----------


## emerald

I think she needs a few quieter episodes after all she's been through so minding Bertie would be a nice minor storyline for her.

----------


## tammyy2j

As Carla and Peter are jobless, they could take over The Viaduct Bistro when Robert and Michelle leave, with Ciaran back as the chef

----------

emerald (20-10-2019), lizann (21-10-2019), Perdita (17-10-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> As Carla and Peter are jobless, they could take over The Viaduct Bistro when Robert and Michelle leave, with Ciaran back as the chef


I like that idea!

----------


## lizann

where is she and peter

----------


## parkerman

> where is she and peter


In Venice aren't they?

----------

lizann (22-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

> In Venice aren't they?


 oh they took claudia's holiday so with simon?

----------


## mysangry

> where is she and peter


far away as possible, well Carla at least, Peter can come back and shack up with Maria, don't think he's been there yet!

----------


## Perdita

> far away as possible, well Carla at least, Peter can come back and shack up with Maria, don't think he's been there yet!


oh yes, he has .. when sister Tracy was charged with murder  for killing Charlie .. did not last long though!!  :Big Grin:

----------

emerald (23-10-2019), mysangry (23-10-2019), parkerman (22-10-2019), tammyy2j (29-10-2019)

----------


## carlasbarlow

From Metro Soap Newsletter

*Carla will honour Sinead by taking over her business in Coronation Street*

Tonight's hour long Coronation Street is an emotional one as we say a final farewell to Sinead, whose fight for life reaches a heart wrenching end. 

In the aftermath of the tragedy, Daniel will struggle enormously and those around him struggle with what to do to support him and Bertie. As Daniel hits self destruct, Carla and Peter want to do their best by him. 

When Carla sees some of Sinead's supplies for her beard oil business, she gets a brainwave and decides to keep the project going as a legacy to Sinead. As she gets to work, Beth sees her with the materials and jumps to conclusions. 

But kind hearted Carla assures Beth that every proceed from beard oil sales will go into an account for Bertie. 

Peter, meanwhile, will be forced to step up when Daniel disappears with Bertie, refusing to attend the funeral.

----------

tammyy2j (29-10-2019)

----------


## emerald

Does Carla know the first thing about making beard oil?  I love how characters can go from job to job without training or experience...

----------

tammyy2j (29-10-2019)

----------


## emerald

She's going to be busy over the next few months if the spoilers are anything to go by...  She'll be supporting Daniel and Bertie when they return, and then (if the rumour is true) Michelle at Christmas time.  Presumably she'll try to help Roy during this upcoming storyline with his brother, whenever that is, although, being Roy, he'll probably insist he's fine.  It's a substantial burden for someone with mental health problems so hopefully it won't cause a relapse.

----------

lizann (29-10-2019), Perdita (29-10-2019), tammyy2j (29-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

roy's scrabble addiction too, poor carla how will she cope, plenty red wine

----------

emerald (31-10-2019)

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION Street's Carla Connor will be taking over the Rovers Return when her dad Johnny flees Weatherfield. The former factory owner will take the helm of the famous bar alongside boyfriend Peter Barlow.

Johnny is forced to run away from Weatherfield when a mysterious man from his past makes a booking in the pub.

Upcoming Corrie scenes are set to show a man named Scott attempting to rent out the spare room at the Rovers Return, and Johnny looks panicked at the prospect.

It will turn out that Scott is a shady figure from Johnny's past and he's desperate to avoid seeing him. In fact, Jonny is so rocked by the unwelcome guest that he suggests to Jenny that they take an impromptu holiday, and of course she is none the wiser to what's going on.

And as the pair make haste to France to visit Eva and the baby, Johnny asks Carla to step in and run the pub.

Our True Fans United special agent told us âJohnny will do anything he can to avoid this familiar but unwelcome face from his history - there are things that he is hiding that he doesn't want coming to light. Scott's arrival on the scene threatens the life he and Jenny have built together. They have come through so much over the last few years and the thought of losing it all is terrifying for himâ.

Alcoholic Peter has previously run the pub and sold it to Johnny but it will be the first time in a long time that Carla has been running a business.

----------

emerald (04-04-2020)

----------


## emerald

I can see Carla and Peter moving into the Rovers while Jenny and Johnny are away.  It must be getting pretty crowded in Roy's flat, with Nina still on the sofa.

----------


## mysangry

> I can see Carla and Peter moving into the Rovers while Jenny and Johnny are away.  It must be getting pretty crowded in Roy's flat, with Nina still on the sofa.


if they do take over temporarily, I hope they don't do a alcholic sketch,  it's been done so many times, it's boring.

----------

Brucie (06-04-2020)

----------


## lizann

she was sick she shouldn't be ashamed, peter understands roy will too

----------

emerald (20-06-2020), Perdita (20-06-2020)

----------


## lizann

adam affair?

----------


## Perdita

> adam affair?


Clear as mud ...

----------


## lizann

with a baby barlow baldwin, whose the daddy, a storyline not done in ages

----------

parkerman (20-11-2020), tammyy2j (21-11-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> with a baby barlow baldwin, whose the daddy, a storyline not done in ages


Hopefully not as Carla is meant to be infertile .. but maybe get her with Steve and she too will have miracle baby ...

----------

parkerman (20-11-2020), tammyy2j (21-11-2020)

----------


## lizann

carla buys back into the factory

----------

